# Iraqiel's menagerie - Project Log



## Iraqiel

Hello Heretics.

I've been taking lots of photos of stuff, and I thought I'd actually get round to making a general log of things I work on and complete. This is likely to be a hodgepodge of everything, as I get bored often. However, hopefully some of you enjoy flicking through and are inspired to plagiarise ideas, just like I have from everyone on the internet who is better at this stuff than I am.

Without further ado:

*Terrain*

Last night I finished this little baby up to a tabletop standard. I love this model. My favourite race in the Dawn of War series were Sisters of Battle, and this looks like it has just jumped right from the game onto my painting bench.
http://www.secretweaponminiatures.c...id=378&zenid=99be8d66a3c126fa05d85ca51d66600f

And my version, painted to fit either an Inquisition or Mechanicus look:









Terrain has been an off and on thing for me. A while back, I cut off all the spare bits from my guard sprues and painted a handful of them, which I now scatter around a board when I'm feeling luxurious about the time I have to game. I'll get photos up eventually of more terrain I've painted, but in the mean time here is a building that a good friend of mine put together for me years ago and I've only just now got around to painting.




























As a man with over 12,000 points of his own ultramarines, I'm sure he'd be put out that I painted that particular detail the way I did... let's just call it a portent of the next game we get to have!

*Tyrranids*

As something to break the Guard and Grey Knights up (so much grey...) I've also started a Tyrranid force. Numbers so far: 28 Hormagaunts, with another 12 to come this month. So far they look like this.










The Transluscent orange was fun, if like scratching nails over a chalkboard. There was no precision about it, I just mixed one part GW Blazing Orange with about six parts of student's gloss medium (really claggy stuff) and laid it on thick. Then I got a cheap brush that wasn't claggy and dragged it off the bits I needed to detail. Yuk. Still, it gives a great insectile skin look.

*Grey Knights*
Much of the Grey Knights I have can be seen in this year's army painting challenge, but I'll reproduce them here as well:

Storm Raven Project:

































Various Strike Squad members (wood fire ash and PVA with blood red and water effects used for the bases:

























Various Terminators:

















The Land Raider Project (still waiting for that damn psycannon):

































































The Brotherhood Champion Project:

































































More to come as I update my photo collection and finish new things. I won't backtrack to previous things I've done, but as I get through Grey Knights and back to IG (and maybe onto DE) I'll be loading up pictures here.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

I like the warding on the hull.


----------



## Wookiepelt

Nice collection here. Have a +rep for it!


----------



## Iraqiel

Thanks for the positive feedback! 

Most lately I've been embarrassing myself with converting a dreadknight... on a timeline. I'm stopping here and painting the thing, but I need to get some personal projects going to learn how to sculpt and how to convert things better.



















This gap is really annoying me, but it is only visible from below the unit. Normally that would be a dealbreaker for me... actually it still is. I guess I'll keep working on it.


















You can't see it, but that gap between dreadnought chassis and Dreadknight torso is closed by a recursive section of the IG armour.

Fixing this now, somehow.










As much as this modelling is annoying me (Darwin heat and hayfever are not to a scalpel, plastic model and glue conducive) I am getting more and more excited about painting this and making it look nice.


----------



## Loli

Like the Hormagaunts. Love them in fact. 

Really liking the Dreadknight. Gimme more!


----------



## Varakir

Great work on your GK so far, and that building is freaking awesome!


----------



## Iraqiel

Ok, not much hobby recently thanks to Girlfriend time, busted car and work (excuses excuses) but here's where I'm up to of late:

Finished the Landraider, and Kudos to forgeworld for the great customer service and (relatively) quick turnaround.









I bought one of those LED magnifying lamps and rate it highly. This photo doesn't do it justice, but I've been finding it helps with the fine detail stuff.









Progress (slow but steady) on the Dreadknight:


















And lastly, got a box that has me giddy with excitement...









That's where I'm at. If anyone's looking forward to the next installment of my narrative battlereports, I'm afraid to say it is going to be delayed until I can wrest the photos of my second game from my friend, who has them on his tablet.


----------



## SwedeMarine

That leviathan looks like it was made specifically for grey knights. Cant wait to see what you managed to pull of with that. And im also wondering if you have any more shots of your terrain. Im looking at the one at the top of this page and im astunded at ho well made it is. I need to steal some of your ideas


----------



## Iraqiel

Progress. Gradual, but satisfying to look back on.










I think I will probably revisit later to blend that sky a bit more, the light to dark is still too abrupt. Also... stars. Need stars.


----------



## Jacobite

Awesome work on that banner, I've yet to paint one of the new moulded banners, how are they to work with? Is the detail too fine?


----------



## Iraqiel

This particular banner is huge, so no problems at all with the details. When you see the finished product, you'll see that it is actually taller than the dreadnought's body.

In terms of painting it, it was great. The moulded details have enough shape to lend immediate form to the colour, drybrushing is still feasable, and there is still scope for blends... although it does get a bit tight around some of the backgrounds. If I were to do it again, I'd probably work from the lowest (deepest) details up to avoid rework or (horror) painting over some fine detail already painted.


----------



## Dakingofchaos

Awesome looking stufuf mate! The banner looks amazing


----------



## Ddraig Cymry

Very good! Everything's looking pretty awesome so far!  Keep it up!


----------



## Iraqiel

Right. Got some painting done this weekend, it was good.

First, put on the plastic screen for the dreadnought body and gave it a little 'fog'. Looking at it with the light, you can see the interior details still, which I was worried would be obscured.










Detailing on the armour has gone pretty well too, I think. I decided to let the natural shine of the metalic paint do the work of highlighting for me on these pieces and let the patterning draw the eye.










From there, painted the shoulder shield, blended the sword blade, blue tacked (damn friends borrowing my magnetising kit) the incinerator, finished the banner, painted electricity arcs, 'smoked' up some cotton wool and did some base details. Done.


----------



## SwedeMarine

Wow dude. very nice and Very tidy. I love the smoke effect on the base. It looks appropriate


----------



## Varakir

Fantastic model - i like the conversion, the banner and the smoke base is freaking epic!

My only drawback would be the lightning - it's lacking in detail compared to the rest of the model. Maybe going over this in a light blue and highlighting it up to white would improve it?


----------



## Iraqiel

Hmmm, Varakir I'm not not sure which lightning you are refering to... The 'arcs of electricity' on the pistons (Jump kit?) at the back or the detailing on the armour? 

With the armour, I was hoping for an 'inlay' effect, like a reverse of the etching you can see here:
http://members.iinet.net.au/~morrisrh/pics/gaunt1.jpg


----------



## Ddraig Cymry

Very good conversion, much better than the baby Grey Knight harness haha


----------



## Iraqiel

Thanks Ddraig, I have two on my dream list (though reading apocalypse, perhaps that should be three?) and I'm wondering what I'd do for a second... I'm thinking a 'ghost' powered one with a marine posed the same as the dreadknight ethereally floating before it.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry

Iraqiel said:


> I'm thinking a 'ghost' powered one with a marine posed the same as the dreadknight ethereally floating before it.


Good idea! Maybe have a Grey Knight standing under him pointing at something for the Dreadknight to attack? Like he's it's master?


----------



## HonorableMan

That, sir, is glorious. I applaud your ingenuity in creating such a beautiful conversion, and take my hat off to your vision and skill in executing it. The banner as a loincloth is simply brilliant.


----------



## Iraqiel

Ddraig Cymry said:


> Good idea! Maybe have a Grey Knight standing under him pointing at something for the Dreadknight to attack? Like he's it's master?


Hmmmm interesting idea! If you ever played Might and Magic VI, I was thinking the scene in the intro where the ghost 'breaks out' from the barbarian's body... only a power armoured grey knight ghost emanating from the riderless Dreadknight.



HonorableMan said:


> That, sir, is glorious. I applaud your ingenuity in creating such a beautiful conversion, and take my hat off to your vision and skill in executing it. The banner as a loincloth is simply brilliant.


*Blush* Thanks. But to be honest (and honourable?) I did a lot of reference material searching on google before I decided how to do what I wanted to do.


----------



## Varakir

Iraqiel said:


> Hmmm, Varakir I'm not not sure which lightning you are refering to... The 'arcs of electricity' on the pistons (Jump kit?) at the back or the detailing on the armour?
> 
> With the armour, I was hoping for an 'inlay' effect, like a reverse of the etching you can see here:
> http://members.iinet.net.au/~morrisrh/pics/gaunt1.jpg


I meant the detailing on the armour, I should have read your post rather than just looking at the pretty pictures


----------



## Iraqiel

Varakir said:


> just looking at the pretty pictures


Honestly, I'm totally guilty of this as well. Especially on your Log, there are plenty of pretty pictures there to be distracted by.

Having said that, I think you are right even if it isn't lightning. I've painted it base gunmetal, Asurmen Blue wash, Leadbelcher layer and then Mithril Silver paterning, but I almost feel like I should have either green stuff'd the pattern (too hard for with my current skill, honestly) or done something different with the paint... either source lighting or using a Devlan/Badab combo and relayering metalics to give it more depth and 'age'. How would you suggest doing it?



SwedeMarine said:


> And im also wondering if you have any more shots of your terrain. Im looking at the one at the top of this page and im astunded at ho well made it is. I need to steal some of your ideas


Well Swede, no 'fresh' ideas yet sorry, but I do have a cupboard full of terrain that is luring me with its siren call (also I need to not spend quite so much money on plastic spacemen at the moment) so you never know.

Slightly related, here are the tyrannids (and some other bitz) I said I'd finish this month... I'm not so sure now, because I pulled out my 'things I bought from Ebay before work took me overseas' box and and found THIS:



















I am childishly excited to get this going. I did have to hide that leviathan crusader though, because I actually do not want to start that until I have my hands on an airbrush.


----------



## Jacobite

Ah the crashed Aquilla lander. That is the only piece of terrain GW has ever produced that I've ever wanted to get. Are you going to assemble it as is or combine then all?


----------



## Varakir

Iraqiel said:


> Having said that, I think you are right even if it isn't lightning. I've painted it base gunmetal, Asurmen Blue wash, Leadbelcher layer and then Mithril Silver paterning, but I almost feel like I should have either green stuff'd the pattern (too hard for with my current skill, honestly) or done something different with the paint... either source lighting or using a Devlan/Badab combo and relayering metalics to give it more depth and 'age'. How would you suggest doing it?


I think the technique is fine, just the patterns are not intricate enough. The detail is quite sparse and spaced out on your dreadknight, so it naturally draws the eye as something that stands out. 

If you had covered the whole surface with lots of swirly patterns (like on the gauntlet) then it becomes less obvious, and the eye is drawn to the more prominent features like the banner.

It'd be a pretty daunting task to get those kind of details down on the armour though - i'm not sure i'd even attempt it and probably just leave them plain silver. I do really like the idea though and i think it'd be fun to try out.

All that aside, it's still a fantastic model and looks awesome as it is :victory:



Also, i am insanely jealous of your crashed ship BFM scenery. I keep looking out for cheap 4th edition sets but no luck yet!


----------



## SwedeMarine

Use a dark grey or even Black as a base layer for the vines and then just go over with a fine layer of metal color of your choice and the whole thing should pop more. It would certainly add depth to the model. You can take it a step further and Base the outline with Black. then a darker grey to bring the intensity down a bit from the black and then finally lay down a chainmail/ mithril silver equivalent. (or go with a lighter grey for more of a NMM effect. Other than that Its a gorgeous Model Mate im not sure id be able to pull that off as well as you have.


----------



## Iraqiel

Varakir said:


> covered the whole surface with lots of swirly patterns


I did consider this, but after much finger gnawing I decided I didn't have time this month to figure out how to make it look right. I'd have needed to reflect the 'wreath' and eucalyptus leaf in the pattern to make it fit with the other models, but unlike them I've put two lines of pattern on each surface instead of one. It looks... not crowded. I was scared to change that, I guess.



SwedeMarine said:


> Use a dark grey or even Black as a base layer for the vines and then just go over with a fine layer of metal color of your choice and the whole thing should pop more.


I definitely considered this swede. I have toyed with NMM effect before with... limited... success (I think I need more blending skills and patience to pull it off). I decided not to black base to try and give a consistency to the model... It sounds a bit pretentious when I've not been skilled enough to pull off the really fancy etched look, but I wanted the armour to be one piece of embellished armour without giving too much 'embossing' to the pattern.



Jacobite said:


> Are you going to assemble it as is or combine then all?


It assembles? Eventually I may put them all onto an MDF board... but I have a realm of battle table and a secret weapon table on the way which makes me more inclined to keep them separate. Besides, 'throw terrain' made from more bits of terrain is easier to pack into one box to take to a game. Especially when you're the only person with terrain amongst your friends...

I start a grey knight heavy log, and then waste a forum opportunity by not including in it my 666th post! Dash and blast!


----------



## Jacobite

Some people glue all the pieces together in a no scattered version, one guy won a gold at golden deamon for it years ago. Not as practical as you say though.


----------



## Iraqiel

Ok, keeping it simple so that I can game with this terrain this weekend... possibly tomorrow. Possibly after a work function. Possibly I don't want to do any immaculate detailing in case something unfortunate happens to them, as it has before happened to the odd mini knocked or dropped onto the floor. And stepped on (accidentally). 

Still, I'm pretty happy with how it turned out, for tabletop standard it was fairly quick to knock out.

Last night, still looking a bit shiny:









Fin:



























Now, to basecoat those gaunts and prep next month's challenges. With the amount of drinking I've got to knuckle down and do this month, I'm not sure I'll be able to finish anything else this before December.


----------



## Iraqiel

Jacobite said:


> Some people glue all the pieces together in a no scattered version, one guy won a gold at golden deamon for it years ago. Not as practical as you say though.


Saw some of these on DakkaDakka, they are awesome! But, practicality is my catchword at the moment, a house move looms close in my future.


----------



## Jacobite

Looks pretty dam good to me! Managed to get the whole ruined thing down pretty dam good I think.


----------



## InkedDnA

Nice crashed bird! Such a cool piece of terrain. Looking awesome man!


Looking forward to more!


----------



## SwedeMarine

Iraqiel said:


> Ok, keeping it simple so that I can game with this terrain this weekend... possibly tomorrow. Possibly after a work function. Possibly I don't want to do any immaculate detailing in case something unfortunate happens to them, as it has before happened to the odd mini knocked or dropped onto the floor. And stepped on (accidentally).


Keeping it simple!? if that is simple the im going to be very interested in seeing you do a detailed terrain piece!


----------



## Iraqiel

Well, it was a good game this weekend. Probably not BatRep worthy, but fun none the less. Took an opportune shot of another bit of scenery that I did a while back.










It's come up very shiney, but in normal light it's much darker, and the mud puddles are glossy.

Also I've been working on some Grey Knight interceptors, trying to find a way to not have to shell out another sizeable chunk of my pay packet for a five man box when the other boxes I've bought come with so many wonderful options. Also, I lost a helmet. So - Hoplite-esque perhaps, but Grey Knight all the same.

Before:









After:


----------



## SwedeMarine

Actually that helmet works very nicely. its an easy conversion and would add alot of character to the normal grey knights. You should consider doing a squad or two. in a similar fashion.


----------



## Iraqiel

SwedeMarine said:


> Actually that helmet works very nicely. its an easy conversion and would add alot of character to the normal grey knights. You should consider doing a squad or two. in a similar fashion.


Unfortunately that's the Chaos Terminator Lord set helmet, and I just don't have the cash to shell out for another ten of them... or another nine if I swap his head out. Are any bits dealers allowed to ship to Australia without GW sanctions?


----------



## SwedeMarine

Iraqiel said:


> Unfortunately that's the Chaos Terminator Lord set helmet, and I just don't have the cash to shell out for another ten of them... or another nine if I swap his head out. Are any bits dealers allowed to ship to Australia without GW sanctions?



not that i know of. however as an alternative you may be able to use the WOC box as the helmets are very similar. and it will provide lots of interesting bits as well.


----------



## Wookiepelt

Iraqiel said:


> Are any bits dealers allowed to ship to Australia without GW sanctions?


You might want to have a check with @bitsandkits on this one...


----------



## bitsandkits

Iraqiel said:


> Unfortunately that's the Chaos Terminator Lord set helmet, and I just don't have the cash to shell out for another ten of them... or another nine if I swap his head out. Are any bits dealers allowed to ship to Australia without GW sanctions?


I ship world wide, no questions asked.


----------



## SwedeMarine

Maybe something from Scribor? 
like this ?


----------



## Iraqiel

Well, between trying to get to grips with this month's Army Painting Competition entry and other life related fun, it's been hard getting time in to hobby... mostly. 

Progress on the interceptors:









I say mostly, because over a few nights last week some friends and I managed to have a five person, three way apocalypse battle. I don't have time to write a battle report for it, nor did we finish properly (only three complete turns), but I'll share some of the pictures I do have here.

Setting up:









A friend borrowed my Grey Knights, and one of my two Strike Squads creeps up behind the Redeemer along the board edge:









My Imperial Guard, hidden are two more squads and three manticores.









The Dark Angels move to stop the combined Chaos and Orkish advance:









The guard meanwhile, tremble in their trenches in the face of a far superior foe:









The heavily armoured Dark Angel flank puts the Grey Knights onto the defensive:









The guard's first line of defence falls to orkish heavy infantry:









Surprisingly, this chapter master beat the bejebus out of this daemon prince:









Over three turns, the Shadowsword reduced the Fortress of Redemption to rubble:









Despite the Chaos flanking the Grey Knights, they seem to have decided that the Dark Angels were a greater threat, deploying their greatest assets to face them.









The Dark Angels strike out from their strong centre with attacks on both flanks... with deadly results:

























But Belial and his terminators weather the storm of Grey Knight combat only to find themselves surprised and overwhelmed by an outflanking Ork Mob:









Finally, the Orks and Chaos cruise to victory, breaking through the IG lines and being the only force to hold an Objective:

















This was a really fun but hugely time consuming game, with teams consisting of:
1. Two Dark Angels players
2. Two players with Grey Knights and Imperial Guard
3. One man fielding Orks and Chaos.

The non-aggression pact between Grey Knights and Orks/Chaos was the undoing of the Dark Angels, as it drove them off the objective that they snatched with Belial and his squad and defeated a fast moving and heavily armed flanking force, whilst allowing Chaos and Orks to tag team beating down on the Guard. The Dark Angels were amazingly powerful, commanding a full half of the board despite massive artillery, tank and rocket bombardments, daemon princes and Guard and Grey Knight flyers. Unluckily for them, they weren't able to snatch the objective with quite enough staying power to hold it.

Right, enough sudo-battle reporting, back to painting!


----------



## Jacobite

Is that a bassy emplacement from FW I spy? That is a hell of a lot of FW there, really nice to see. Looks like a pretty epic battle!


----------



## Iraqiel

Jacobite said:


> Is that a bassy emplacement from FW I spy? That is a hell of a lot of FW there, really nice to see. Looks like a pretty epic battle!


You spy three actually, my friends and I are huge forgeworld fans... for all that it's an arm and a leg to get it, it isn't much more than regular GW products cost here in Aus.

Well, here are the fruit of my most recent labours - seven Interceptors. I've got eight done, but two of them are incinerator bearers and that isn't legal... and I don't have sufficient bits to kit bash the last two of the ten (yet).

Feedback welcomed, I'll be taking photos with the advice I've got from you guys separately to have them competition entry worthy.


----------



## SwedeMarine

It could very well be me but where i like the smoke effect the bases themselves just seem.... unfinished. Its almost as if you spilled some paint on the bases on the white areas instead of intentionally putting it there. As long as youre happy with it then forget anything i say. otherwise id suggest maybe basing ina a darker gray and then adding the smoke effect. I think it would look more complete but then again that is just personal preference. Other than that The models themselves are Beautiful and very original.


----------



## Iraqiel

Thanks for the feedback swede. It's an interesting point about the bases because the only paint on there is the red water effect blood splatters. The first picture perhaps shows it best, what i've done is get ashes from a woodfire and use it for the army's basing. It wasn't so monotonus because of the greys and black tones and the basing items i used to break it up before, but that hasn't really come out with this batch. I'll have a think about how else i'll do it.

I wanted the smoke to give the feeling ADB conjured in the Emperor's Gift, when the ragged company teleported onto Armaggedon and sent a cloud of dust and psychic force in their wake.


----------



## Dakingofchaos

The smoke effect is a good idea; to give the bases more depth why not make some gore up instead of a red wash? By mixing up pva, sand and red paint you get a gore mix that is sloppy enough to slap on and look real. If your going for armageddon you could throw some ork limbs on for good measure. That game looked like it was awesome to play! Were you using the latest apoc book or the older one?


----------



## Jacobite

Iraqiel said:


> You spy three actually, my friends and I are huge forgeworld fans... for all that it's an arm and a leg to get it, it isn't much more than regular GW products cost here in Aus.


I know the feeling mate!

Nice work on teh variant heads and the force weapons, they look suitably special.

Personally I think the bases are a little over cooked, there is a bit too much cotton wool on them I think. But that's just my personnel preferences.


----------



## CubanNecktie

woohoo more GK brothers fighting the good fight. keep up the good work! also noticed you put a DW shoulder on one of them...me too


----------



## Varakir

Some epic battle pics there, how long did you play for?

The interceptors look ace - when the whole squad is together the 'mist' is very effective. Got any shots of them on scenery?


----------



## Iraqiel

Varakir said:


> Some epic battle pics there, how long did you play for?


Belatedly, he answered - We played over a week after work, so probably about 12 hours all up. It was good fun, unfortunately with friends involved moving away we had to declare on turn 4 instead of playing to the bitter end.

Well, speaking of friends moving, I have just moved into a new house, so hobby has been somewhat stilted of late. Still here are two squads of purifiers who will be able to be fielded together as one ten man squad in the Landraider Redeemer I made earlier. Bases are unfinished as yet, I plan to take Swedemarine and DaKing's advice on board to get some daemon limbs chopped up and gorey around them... Get ready, BitsandKits!


----------



## Saintspirit

From what I can see, they look good - though it would be nice with some close-up; it's a bit hard to see the details when looking at all five.


----------



## SwedeMarine

Looks good man. I just noticed the helmets are white. Is that just for this squad or an army theme you have? I think it makes them look more like the longtime veterans they are.


----------



## Iraqiel

Saintspirit said:


> it would be nice with some close-up


Saint, just for you I will take some - once I've managed to get the rest of my army to where I now live!


SwedeMarine said:


> the helmets are white. Is that just for this squad or an army theme you have?


G'day Swede, the white helmets are a 'Purifier' elite choice indicator - supposed to signify that they are the purest of faith among even the Grey Knights. I've done the Brotherhood Champion, Land Raider Redeemer and Purifiers like this to present a unified theme within the Army - I'm thinking of the fluff for them and I like the thought that there are a whole bunch of Purifiers with this Expedition for a special reason. The schism between the humane and the merciless within the inquisition is something I think I will tie into this.


----------



## zxyogi

Very nice. Like your work!


----------



## Iraqiel

Still moving, so no better pictures yet BUT I do have some more completed models: Speed painted Orks (speed freaks) and Cypher! Chipping away at that backlog whilst I wait for next month's competition.
































zxyogi said:


> Very nice. Like your work!


Thanks!


----------



## Iraqiel

Just opened and started on my Dreamforge Leviathan Crusader that I got a few months back. Impressions from 1 hour of unboxing/starting work:
Oh man, how nicely presented.
Wow, look at the quality of boxing and plastic!
Hey cool, screws that allow adjusting of tension and secure CV joint assembly without glue!
Hmmm slightly confusing instructions at first glance, but it does become clear and some youtube assistance is possible. 
Progress: Both leg skeleton frames done.

I am so very, very impressed.


----------



## SwedeMarine

you should get some picks of this thing up when you can


----------



## Iraqiel

SwedeMarine said:


> you should get some picks of this thing up when you can


Luckily, I did have my phone on me. It was a very nicely packed and presented kit!

























And at one hour in:









I also started working on some more terrain from forgeworld that is similarly awesome









Although mostly... brown... for now!


----------



## Iraqiel

So, Dreamforge Leviathan, after a gruelling 4 hours or so, is back waiting for a different arm to come in the mail... from America... via the UK. It may be some time before the next update. 

BUT!

Here's updates from yesterday:
I notice a problem with the legs I had completed:









One of the shin bone pieces is back to front. Crap. How much difference will that make now that I've made it irreversably so... and why didn't I see that just through basic observation after I'd already put it together right once without glue?



















Well... It's going to change the pose a bit, but overall, not too bad despite the mistake. Legs continue looking badass. On to the waist, just fit it dry... oh, that ball joint piece went on with an ominous click... CRAAAAAAAAAP.










So... after sawing through the hip joint, putting the pelvis together (this piece really didn't want to go together naturally, either. Frustrating.) and gluing the ball joints back on, problem solved.

Luckily, the gun and torso are fairly straightforward (idiot-proof?) and I didn't have any issues with them.



















Aaaand so now it awaits paint and another gun arm to make it more like a Warhound Titan should be, linked below.










http://dreamforge-games.com/products/h-e-l-cannon-high-energy-laser-cannon

In the mean time, I got back from Perth with the last platoon of guard light infantry I need to make up the Imperial Shield Apocalypse formation... sliiiiightly started but generally in a base coated state. I have much to go on with there. AND I got round to unboxing some Aleph Infinity figures and am going to paint my first ever Corvus Belli miniatures sometime in the not too distant future... although I have a Grey Knight Grandmaster to paint first next month!




























Also, I had time to paint up a crusader to bolster my Inquisitorial force, yay!


















Well, that's me for the moment. The Leviathan was at times frustrating, generally good fun, and MUCH cheaper and easier than forgeworld generally is... but I still think I'll need to have a forgeworld titan one day.


----------



## Jacobite

It took me quite a while to figure out what part you messed up, it's barely noticeable to me. The mini is coming along very well, I'm looking forward to seeing it finished, must resist the urge to buy one!


----------



## Iraqiel

Jacobite said:


> It took me quite a while to figure out what part you messed up, it's barely noticeable to me. The mini is coming along very well, I'm looking forward to seeing it finished, must resist the urge to buy one!


I hope I can sway you to buy one (Wayland Games sell them at reasonable, non-US postage) once I eventually receive the left arm and paint the thing to satisfaction!


----------



## SwedeMarine

Looks good brother. Like Jac Said its hard to tell the part that is messed up. (im still not sure ive found the right piece). Going to be nice to see what the finished product looks like.


----------



## Jacobite

Iraqiel said:


> I hope I can sway you to buy one (Wayland Games sell them at reasonable, non-US postage) once I eventually receive the left arm and paint the thing to satisfaction!


Haha I've got more than enough to do as it is without adding fecking titans sadly.


----------



## Iraqiel

Ok. I've been busy with study, but at the end of last month I gathered in hand all the base-coated IG that I had leftover from my second last house move and painted them in one great big hit. Platoon Command Squad and three infantry squads done, completing my Imperial shield apocalypse formation AND coincidentally, most of the light infantry (who aren't heavy weapons) for the Urban defence company of my Battle Force. I also completed 5 more heavy weapons teams, bringing me to... oh no. Only 12/30 required for an Imperial Sword formation. Looks like I've still got some work to do there!

















(sorry about this photo, I actually won't have space to lay everything out until I've finished this current house move and exams.)

















I also had a 750 point carnage game with 4 players that I will, late this month, write a batrep for.









So. Tawa inspired me to do an outstanding items to do list and here it is:
Urban Defence Company
Heavy weapon Squad - Unassembled, Unpainted
Heavy weapon Squad - - Unassembled, basecoated
Heavy weapon team - Unassembled, basecoated
Platoon command squad - Unassembled, Unpainted

HAZCHEM Air-Mobile Company
HAZCHEM Plasma Vet Squad - Unassembled, Unpainted
HAZCHEM Plasma Vet Squad - Unassembled, Unpainted
HAZCHEM Plasma Vet Squad - Unassembled, Unpainted
HAZCHEM Company Command Squad - Unassembled, Unpainted
Valkyrie - Unassembled, Unpainted

Mechanised Company
- Carnosaur Rough Rider squad - Unassembled, Unpainted

Armoured company
Leman Russ Battle Tank - Unassembled, Unpainted
Scout Sentinel - Unassembled, Unpainted

Standby models for new codex rule changes
5 x Vox casters - Unassembled, base coated
20x riflemen - - Unassembled, base coated
4 snipers - Unassembled, base coated
1 flamer, 1 grenadier - Unassembled, basecoated

Orks
Ork Stompa - Unassembled, Unpainted
Ork Dakkajet (converted)
Various orks - basecoated

Tyrannids
3x Warriors - Unassembled, Unpainted

Grey Knights
3 x Paladins - Unassembled, Unpainted
Apothecary - Unassembled, Unpainted
Grand Master - Being painted
Warhound titan/Dreamforge Leviathan Crusader - Unpainted, awaiting parts
Hector Rex - Unassembled, Unpainted
3 x Purgation squad members - Various stages, awaiting complete squad
2 x Razorbacks - Unassembled, Unpainted, awaiting parts

Space Marines
Sergeant - Unassembled, Unpainted
Command Squad - Unassembled, Unpainted
Tac Squad - Unassembled, Unpainted
Black Templars Tac Squad - Unassembled, Unpainted

Daemons
10x Bloodletters - awaiting repair
10x Bloodletters - Unassembled, Unpainted
Khorne Herald - Unassembled, Unpainted
Khorne Daemon Prince - Unassembled, Unpainted
Khorne Greater Daemon - Unassembled, Unpainted

CSM
48x Cultists - Unassembled, Base coated
3x Obliterators - Unassembled, Base coated
20x Chaos Space Marines - Unassembled, Unpainted
6x Havoks - Unassembled, Base Coated
5x Chaos Terminators - Unassembled, various levels of painting done
5x Fallen Dark Angels
Chaos Land Raider
Chaos Defiler
Chaos Drop Pod... you heard me. - Unassembled, Unpainted

High Elves
3x Ellyrian Riders, basecoated
10x Sword Masters - Part painted
Lion Chariot
5x Dragon Princes - Unassembled, Unpainted
Dragon - Unassembled, Unpainted
Many Spear Elves, various stages
Many Archers, various Stages
Wizard - basecoated

Infinity
Aleph Steel Legion Box - Unassembled, Unpainted
Myrmidon with spitfire - Unassembled, Unpainted
Deva with spitfire - Unassembled, Unpainted
Marut TAG - Unassembled, Unpainted

Terrain
Many, many forest plates to be completed.
Crashed Thunderhawk - basecoated
Realm of battle installation - basecoated
Skyshield landing pad - basecoated
Various wall of martyrs - basecoated
Aquila strongpoint - Unassembled, Unpainted
Imperial sanctuary - Unassembled, Unpainted
Random other terrain plans - Unassembled, Unpainted

...

I feel a lot guiltier looking at that list. I also have the Space Marines Storm Wing incoming...

Endstate army lists I'll put up later on. Hope you enjoyed this wall of text!


----------



## Iraqiel

OK. Got a lot done on the Grandmaster... I'm not really happy with his right shoulder pad design... meant to match his pauldron shield and banner. Also not happy with his force weapon blade, but I've only been attempting these on two squads so far (lack of confidence has held me back until now) and I think I'll improve on these with time... I'll be going back over the army and turning all the metallic blades into this blue force weapon style soon.





































As I get more and more of these guys done I want more and more to put their gaming table together. Buuuuut as you can see from the backlog post, I'm so far behind construction jobs that I don't think I can start in any sort of clear conscience... sigh.


----------



## Jacobite

Looks good to me mate, the freehand on the banner and tabard especially, I envy your skill there. The Force Weapon effect also looks top notch, I take it you have done by hand rather than a AB? In which is case it makes it even better. My only suggestion would be too try to give the gold a bit more depth.


----------



## Iraqiel

Jacobite said:


> Looks good to me mate, the freehand on the banner and tabard especially, I envy your skill there. The Force Weapon effect also looks top notch, I take it you have done by hand rather than a AB? In which is case it makes it even better. My only suggestion would be too try to give the gold a bit more depth.


Yup, freehanded the power weapon effect... I start leadbelcher, water down Necron abyss, water down enchanted blue, put on ice blue and then drybrush and lightning in white. I did get an airbrush (el cheapo) in the mail this week, but I haven't tried it out yet.

Gold could definitely improve, right now it's just dheneb stone, gold, earth wash, gold.

I was thinking to improve depth I could perhaps highlight with silver, wash again, layer gold and re-highlight silver... do you think that would work?


----------



## Jacobite

Yeah that would do the trick, I would try and darken it a bit as well but that's just me personally.


----------



## Iraqiel

Well tinkering around listening to lectures, I've base coated some infinity and some paladins and converted this fun bit of hardware:










Based around some leftover ork bitz and what I think was a P51 Mustang that my Fiance's brother donated to me. First Dakkajet for free, hurray!

Into line it goes behind titan bits, infinity figures, guard and paladins.

Now to find something with the rules for it...


----------



## Jacobite

Dakkajet looks good!


----------



## Iraqiel

Jacobite said:


> Dakkajet looks good!


Thanks Jac! It's still sitting on a shelf chilling out whilst I paint up various other things.

Speaking of which, after chewing my nails and feeling not at all confident I finally got into gear and started painting my GK Titan / Dream-forge Leviathan.

I was a little motivated by receiving this in record time from Wayland Games:










Which I will be playing as a turbo-laser destroyer (because D weapons make apocalypse faster and more fun, if agonising).

I wanted to stick with Grey Knight Concepts and colours whilst making the titan distinct. So, on the shoulder shield and breastplate, I have painted this:










TITAN!

Unoriginal perhaps, but I think it's cooler than just the word, as motifs go.

Also, check out this guy's version of what I've done. He's done it as a commission Imperial Knight, but MAN has he done a good job!

http://piratevikingpainting.blogspot.com.au/2012/09/legio-astorum-knight.html

This weekend I had a big gaming day and played three games, including a 1 on 1, 5000 ish point apocalypse. To get ready, I had to go back over the Grey Knights I did last year and change the silver weapons into force weapons.










Suffice to say, I feel a lot more confident about painting lightning now...

That's all for now folks, next time I'll hopefully have a whole lot more Leviathan to show off!


----------



## Varakir

The shield design looks great - nicely done :victory:

Will keep an eye out for your finished knight!


----------



## Iraqiel

Varakir said:


> Will keep an eye out for your finished knight!


Not there yet by any means, but I sure am making progress... I took this about halfway in to tonight.


----------



## SwedeMarine

if the Imperial Knights are indeed being released you have a nice stand in for one of thems as well. Very good work on something this size


----------



## Iraqiel

SwedeMarine said:


> if the Imperial Knights are indeed being released you have a nice stand in for one of thems as well. Very good work on something this size


Thanks Swede! The base for it is about twice the size of a flyer base, but if I go buy one now I may be able to blend it in to the Dreamforge base. I'm still a little unsure what I want to do with it... perhaps I should try and ebay some cheap bloodletters to splatter?

Anyway, updates:






















































I've wired a blue LED into the helm, we'll see how that goes.
Next - Washing and highlighting the machine parts, and layering up the armour.


----------



## jin

i put led lights into the interior of my crusader about... a long time back... need to get those running again. it really added to the table imo. not the easiest job running all of the wires. what batteries did you use? where did you fit them?

i have to catch up on many of the middle pages of this thread, but your modeling and painting are very good, and i can see improvement in finish and fit.
i will have to look into an led magnifying tool. good idea.

inspiring collection.
thank you for that.
i now have something to check on daily, besides the news and the new journal articles i have to read, the student emails with student-y questions, and all that real-world stuff.
looking forward to sharing your progress.
best!


----------



## Iraqiel

jin said:


> what batteries did you use? where did you fit them?


Thanks for the kind words Jin. I'm not at all experienced in electrics, so I've gone with the most basic circuit of all... a light, a battery, and two wires. Which, in this case, come from the LED.

There's a natural cavity in the breastplate of this model, which makes it perfect. Drill two holes to stand the LED in the helmet:










Cut up some pluck foam to create a support for the battery so that it won't just fall out:










Then mark the + and -, glue in the foam and insert a taped-together set of three little AG3 lithium batteries when you want the eyes to glow. in the mean time, I'm bluetacing them in the cavity lest they be forgotten:










That's it so far!


----------



## Blackadder

I've only just begun to appreciate painting techniques my own attempts being hopelessly primitive and in reading your thread for the beginning the first question that come to mind is how you manage such straight and crisp fine lines such as in the image below.


----------



## Iraqiel

Blackadder said:


> I've only just begun to appreciate painting techniques my own attempts being hopelessly primitive and in reading your thread for the beginning the first question that come to mind is how you manage such straight and crisp fine lines


Hey Blackadder! My freehand is terrible too, but I cheat by using rulers, pencils and micro-fineliners (and frequent looks at references or thinking in pseudo-geometry) to give a ground layer before I put down the paint. HB pencils will mark a basecoat without leaving marks when you erase them, which is awesome.

Otherwise, I just hold the brush as perpendicular as I can and go very, very slowly using just the tip.

And everytime I hear or write 'just the tip' I can't help but remember Archer season 1.

Hope some of that helps!


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Looking really good Iraqiel, the leviathan is really turning out nice, i'm hoping to get mine done over the next couple of months so seeing you smashing through your one is really inspiring. Love all the freehan work you've got goign on in there too. Great work.


----------



## Iraqiel

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> seeing you smashing through your one is really inspiring. Love all the freehan work you've got goign on in there too.


Cheers Grimzag, the freehand has been fun on this model, the detailing is yet to come which should be fun too. The link I posted earlier was super helpful for painting because that guy has done a super mad paintjob.

Updates on this Warhound counts-as:

Too big for flyer base. Sigh. Guess I'll have to negotiate if I want to use it as an Imperial Knight.

The base I will be using I've just finished sculpting... and Whoooooo I like it!










What I don't like is that I've sacrificed a super stable footing (by putting the left foot on flyer sticks with magnets) so that my Khorne Icon is clear. This really sacrifices the 'weighty' feeling I was planning to go for, with an altar being simultaneously destroyed and purified beneath its foot. Oh well, guess there's always the right foot.

The machine itself is done except for armour reworks and detailing. I have some purity scrolls, some chains, GK symbols and lettering that I am planning to do on it once I'm satisfied that the model is stable and safe to paint again. The 'upwards' shot I took of this to terrify my chaos playing friend is below, followed by some shots to show progress and areas still to complete.




























Freehand knees, close up.



















Otherwise, more unpacking of boxes post house move and helping out my Fiancee with her stuff.

Keep on Hereticking, dear readers.


----------



## Varakir

That base is epic mate, and the upshot does look intimidating.

Was going to say it looks a bit plain, but then i actually read teh text and can see you're on that :victory:


----------



## Iraqiel

Right. Update. Finished the titanesque leviathan. For now. I may revisit, but at the moment I'm too sick to put in any more detail. Had to compromise with leg positions due to the construction error, but it still looks ok. Not entirely happy with the lettering, you'll see why. Feedback or thoughts for future improvements appreciated.



















Greased up axles are compliments the fact I had to saw through them to fix another construction error. The integrity was then completely shot, so I had to resort to some two part epoxy adhesive to get enough strength to hold the body onto the legs. I actually kinda like it, it is very like what a super greased up CV joint can look like.









Having battery issues or I'd have the LED inside the helm lit for you.









Lettering... sigh. Should have manned up and tried my hand at green stuff before I started painting it.









The Khorne symbol in skulls is kind of obscured now, but I guess I can direct people's attention to it if I really care enough that they see it.









So hopefully it will set a lot more daemons running than this lone one next time it sees a gaming table!









Next to paint I'll work through some infinity models and some terrain, then a razorback for my first purgation squad of two. Hector Rex and retinue may feature soon as well.


----------



## Jacobite

The paint job looks good I think, the freehand works very well. The one suggestion I would make is to make sure to watch your mould lines, that chaingun has a massive one running through the centre of it.


----------



## Iraqiel

Jacobite said:


> watch your mould lines, that chaingun has a massive one running through the centre of it.


Yeah, every time I glue it together again the damn thing springs apart after the glue has set. I think I'll give it another go with something stronger.


----------



## Jacobite

Try taping it in place or rubber banding it while it drys, that might keep the surfices in contact long enough for the sticky stuff to work its magic.


----------



## SwedeMarine

Awesome work mate. Its hard with a model that big to get it they way you want it. but it looks fantastic. Enjoy the rep 

Edit: apparently i need to spread the rep around some first


----------



## iamtheeviltwin

Nice looking model, the Leviathans fit pretty well into the 40k aesthetic. I hate mold lines and can never seem to get them all when I try to clean them up, always miss a few.


----------



## Iraqiel

Jacobite said:


> mould line





iamtheeviltwin said:


> mold line


Ok, after making myself steaming mad trying to get lacky bands around this thing without breaking bits off, I turned to a recent acquisition. With a flat-sided toothpick, I applied a smear of liquid greenstuff and covered the goddamn mold line. Then, I painted over it.










GW, we've had our ups, and we've had our downs (mostly when my model money was eating into my eating money) but right now, I could kiss you.

So, in summary, liquid green stuff is awesome. And don't look at the underside of the chaingun.



iamtheeviltwin said:


> the Leviathans fit pretty well into the 40k aesthetic


I totally agree mate, but I still find it pretty funny to see Wayland Games advertising them for GW stand-ins the moment Imperial Knights were announced. I'm going to have to save up for one of those to see how they compare... after I've paid off the other long line of desired items. Sigh.

So, as I said in my last update, I've got a handful of infinity models that I'm slowly working my way over. Well, my mate has been pressuring me to get them glued together so that he can play a game with me, and so today I flicked a basecoat over my eight models and stuck them together - no more proxying inquisitional stormtroopers for me!










This is them basecoated, my endstate will be to have them in much more cartoony, bright and slightly flattened colours to fit into the Anime style of the game - but not too much so! Myrmidons will be pretty dark, the Thorakitai will have bright red hair and the hacker bright green hair, and the Myrmidon Officer there is going to look a lot like LT Surge from the original Pokemon. Still, these guys are going to be painted a layer a month so that I can get in the habit of continual improvement on my models, so if you have ideas for them let me know and I can almost promise not to have finished them before I get a chance to consider what you say.


----------



## Iraqiel

Back to back update, but I think I'll repost my @Tawa style model backlog list monthly so that I can monitor my progress. You guys can share in that with me, yaaaaay.

For quick reference, Green is complete, Yellow is Progress, Purple is heresy (I mean, new).

So, on the first of March my backlog is:
Urban Defence Company
Heavy weapon Squad - Unassembled, Unpainted
Heavy weapon Squad - - Unassembled, basecoated
Heavy weapon team - Unassembled, basecoated
Platoon command squad - Unassembled, Unpainted

HAZCHEM Air-Mobile Company
HAZCHEM Plasma Vet Squad - Unassembled, Unpainted
HAZCHEM Plasma Vet Squad - Unassembled, Unpainted
HAZCHEM Plasma Vet Squad - Unassembled, Unpainted
HAZCHEM Company Command Squad - Unassembled, Unpainted
Valkyrie - Unassembled, Unpainted

Mechanised Company
- Carnosaur Rough Rider squad - Unassembled, Unpainted

Armoured company
Leman Russ Battle Tank - Unassembled, Unpainted
Scout Sentinel - Unassembled, Unpainted

Standby models for new codex rule changes
5 x Vox casters - Unassembled, base coated
20x riflemen - - Unassembled, base coated
4 snipers - Unassembled, base coated
1 flamer, 1 grenadier - Unassembled, basecoated

Orks
Ork Stompa - Unassembled, Unpainted
Ork Dakkajet (converted)
Various orks - basecoated

Tyrannids
3x Warriors - Unassembled, Unpainted

Grey Knights
2 x Paladins - Unassembled, Unpainted
1 x Librarian - Unassembled, basecoated
Apothecary - Complete
Grand Master - Complete
Warhound titan/Dreamforge Leviathan Crusader - Complete
Hector Rex - Unassembled, Unpainted
3 x Purgation squad members - Various stages, awaiting complete squad
2 x Razorbacks - Unassembled, Unpainted, awaiting parts
Storm Raven - mint in box
Thunderhawk - Damaged in house move, awaiting repair

Space Marines
Sergeant - Unassembled, Unpainted
Command Squad - Unassembled, Unpainted
Tac Squad - Unassembled, Unpainted
Black Templars Tac Squad - Unassembled, Unpainted
2 x Storm Talons - mint in box.

Daemons
10x Bloodletters - awaiting repair
10x Bloodletters - Unassembled, Unpainted
Khorne Herald - Unassembled, Unpainted
Khorne Daemon Prince - Unassembled, Unpainted
Khorne Greater Daemon - Unassembled, Unpainted

CSM
48x Cultists - Unassembled, Base coated
3x Obliterators - Unassembled, Base coated
20x Chaos Space Marines - Unassembled, Unpainted
6x Havoks - Unassembled, Base Coated
5x Chaos Terminators - Unassembled, various levels of painting done
5x Fallen Dark Angels
Chaos Land Raider
Chaos Defiler
Chaos Drop Pod... you heard me. - Assembled, Unpainted

High Elves
3x Ellyrian Riders, basecoated
10x Sword Masters - Part painted
Lion Chariot
5x Dragon Princes - Unassembled, Unpainted
Dragon - Unassembled, Unpainted
Many Spear Elves, various stages
Many Archers, various Stages
Wizard - basecoated

Infinity
Aleph Steel Legion Box - Assembled, base colours
Myrmidon with spitfire - Assembled, base colours
Deva with spitfire - Assembled, base colours 
Marut TAG - Unassembled, Unpainted

Terrain
Many, many forest plates to be completed.
Crashed Thunderhawk - basecoated
Realm of battle installation - basecoated
Skyshield landing pad - basecoated
Various wall of martyrs - basecoated, on the table.
Aquila strongpoint - Unassembled, Unpainted
Imperial sanctuary - Unassembled, Unpainted
Random other terrain plans - Unassembled, Unpainted


----------



## Spankinginred

I take it you live in/near Darwin? Bad for painting figs. Watch your finecast as the humidity can really do for the paintwork. You probably know that already though. If you are having trouble with paint not sticking, try giving the model a very thin coat of thin superglue. Use good ventilation when doing so etc.
Try it out on an off-cut of finecast first. It'll never be a full cure, but it helps. It will also stiffen thin resin


----------



## torealis

Truuuuescaaaaleee


----------



## Tawa

Iraqiel said:


> Back to back update, but I think I'll repost my @Tawa style model backlog list monthly so that I can monitor my progress. You guys can share in that with me, yaaaaay.


Good stuff.
Let's get some green on there! :good:


----------



## jin

epic critter in that titan. the base is awesome.
looks very well done, and the sort of model that you neer want to finish - always want to add something, a bit more highlight, detail, base flock, more LEDs!!!
very well done.

man, you get a LOT of hobby done.
usually, by the time i have read this log update, my hobby time is finished!
if you were a novelist, libraries would be begging for mercy!

regarding mould lines - the only way to manage those is to use the flat scraping edge of the razor knife before undercoating.
can be done after with some extra prep, but best always before base coating imo.
your fix however is brilliant.


----------



## Iraqiel

Spankinginred said:


> a very thin coat of thin superglue


Interesting idea! I can see how that would counteract the humidity and strengthen the weaker bits of resin, though I wonder what your application method is. I shudder to think of having to put up with a model that is super sticky all over and is drying somewhere on my cluttered work desk... Also, although I've not run into too many issues with finecast - I only have the one finecast model - I have found that particularly humid days seem to degrade the quality of my plastic and superglues, leading to more breakages along the glue lines than I have seen before.



torealis said:


> Truuuuescaaaaleee


Ahhhhhhh Torealis your siren song lures me so! As it happens I went and bought the deathwatch shoulder pads from chapterhouse - http://chapterhousestudios.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=85_86_94&product_id=91 - and am planning a forgeworld bolter purchase in the not too distant future. Once my Grey Knights are complete, I expect a true-scale deathwatch killteam may well be in order...



Tawa said:


> Let's get some green on there!


Yessir!



jin said:


> very well done.





jin said:


> man, you get a LOT of hobby done.


Thanks! I don't have a lot else going on at the moment, I'm not native to this city, it's still Wet Season so there's not much going on but rain and humidity, my best friends around here are almost all hobbyists, and my fiancee is awesome. Also, when Uni is in session, I'm studying distance which allows me to plug in an audio-lecture and paint!

My other hobbies have suffered a bit, but I really want to clear space and backlog before I slow back down - somewhat reduced spending should help me do that!



jin said:


> regarding mould lines - the only way to manage those is to use the flat scraping edge of the razor knife before undercoating.
> can be done after with some extra prep, but best always before base coating imo.


I completely agree. In this case, the mold line was more of a fitting error, where the pieces of the chaingun frame did not meet up so smoothly. The end result was a gap between halves as wide as a terminator's finger that just wouldn't glue together. Hence why I was so thrilled at the immediate good result from 30 seconds of liquid greenstuff application, after about a week of failed attempts at getting the glue to hold them.

Pictureless updates make me sad, so here is a quick snap of some wall of martyrs terrain that I'm rushing to get table worthy (desert/savannah table) before a game later today:


----------



## jin

i am going to fly to australia sneak n your window and take that terrain.
nipsch.


----------



## torealis

Interesting... never seen those shoulder pads before. I picked up the plastic ones on eBay.


----------



## Iraqiel

jin said:


> i am going to fly to australia sneak n your window and take that terrain.
> nipsch.


Despite Jin's best efforts - He probably collapsed in the heat or got struck by lightning from a blue sky, the way the weather's been going... I managed to get those Wall of Martyrs terrain pieces finished. A week later than I though I would, mind, and these are speed painted to table top quality too. Tell me what you think.





































I'm in two minds about the kits. I know it's a wall of MARTYRS but I feel like there are too many corpses on the back and front of it to be like a longstanding fortification - super unhygienic you see - and that many of the weapons and bits of kit that are there have just fallen and not been reclaimed. On the other hand, it makes for detailed terrain, some cool features and was generally not monotonous to paint. 

Currently, I'm working on converting a Grey Knights Librarian and putting together the two Razorbacks my Purgation Squads will be hitching lifts in. The first razorbacks I've ever made too! Unfortunately, I'm converting them from Chaos Rhinos, so I've only got one suitable collection of bits to create this one:
(Pictured dry-fitted)









The other one I'm taking off the sprue now, I don't have the weapon mount or assault cannons to finish - so I'm doing a temp loadout with slightly converted predator las sponsons put together until I can get the bits for a second assault cannon loadout. @bitsandkits, when is your next restock?

Here are the bits that are going into the librarian at this point:










I also started a campaign with three friends, which I'm recording here:
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=143969


----------



## jin

terrain looks great. how many of those 'wall' kits is that?
if that is only one kit, then i may have to save up for one next month...
forgive my ignorance, but is that glaze on there - lots of it? i am sorry, seriously,
i have never had any of that stuff and am wondering if that is what it is...
i have only ever used standard acrylic paints,
and a long time ago - maybe 17 years now, i had some gw paints that usa mail order aded to a big order of figs i had bought from them - i guess they were old or something, but the guy sent me about 50 pots at about 50cents each...i used those for a while, but i don't know if there were any glazes in there. mostly, i used them to mix with my acrylics, to help the acrylics to cover a bit better, but i didn't like them alone too much, as they tended to layer on a bit thick for me tastes at the time...
anyways, i am seriously wondering what paints/glazes/washes and so on went into that speed painting job of yours.
tank looks great. conversions and originals is where it is at - especially with limited pieces, as would be expected to be an obstacle for any mechanic in perpetual war on the fringes of the universe...
i clicked on 'story time - will check it out.

yeah, i got down there, and tried to find your house, but got lost at a winery and almost missed my plane home.
wife was a bit pissed at the 3000dollars to return empty handed and with a headache, but this is the price that we pay.
that said, don't think for a second that that terrain is safe - i may teleport next time, avoid the winery, and poof, it's gone.


----------



## Iraqiel

jin said:


> i may teleport next time, avoid the winery, and poof, it's gone.


Not to seem like I'm thwarting you (too much) but you've got to try the Mango Brewery in Broome (Matsos) and some of the Aussie craft ales next time you are here, they are delightful.

That is unfortunately not one kit, I bought a whole bunch when I was overseas and getting paid lots. What better way to burn off the bonus, right?

What you saw was two of these: http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440312a&prodId=prod1780020a

One of these: http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?prodId=prod1780024a

and one of these: http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?prodId=prod1780022a

So. That's $182 all up, which makes me a little sick inside, but a. Should be cheaper for anyone not living here and b. I still think I'll add another bunker and a firestorm redoubt in order to enhance my terrain for this board. 

I really like the Citadel washes, they can be replicated with a water-detergent-paint solution but a. I'm lazy and b. ... I'm lazy. On these walls are the Agrax Earthshade/devlan mud on the detailed bits littering the ground and the metallic bronze, Ogryn Flesh/whatever the flesh wash is called now on the walls and silvers and Badab Black/Nuln Oil on the metal flooring. 

The wash is as simple as brush on and allow to pool to your taste - I tend to be more heavy for dirtier/chaosier models and lighter and less tolerant of pooling for a cleaner look - and then wait for it to dry. It creates a natural layering and depth to most surfaces, and if you are clever with your pooling or layer up more paints on top you can give the illusion of shadow or natural light fall.

The way I painted these was (partly to use up old paint pots that I worry are going to dry out soon) - Spray with a generic brand acrylic house paint to base coat in a colour of your choice. Paint the metal with a big, old brush down the centre and a smaller brush for the walls, being not too careful. Choose one 'type' of detail and base it in the appropriate colour - I match my Guard Armour to their webbing pouches, so black they went. Layer them up to satisfaction, detailed painting need not be amazing. Choose the next type of detail to base colour, then the next, then the next. Eventually, run out of details. Missing a few won't matter too much, as they will be 'dust covered' and blend in with the board you are painting it to match. Check to ensure you have all the major points - the painting will look pretty flat at this point. Wash heavily, allow pooling to give a more worn and stained look if desired. I left it here, but if you really wanted to make it pop, put another highlight of the last layer on the details you want to stand out.


----------



## jin

yeah, thanks for that rundown.
i will have to get to the art supply shop and add some stuff to the minimal paint collection that i have here, as painting on all the details and shadowing will get tedious when i turn to building terrain after a while. i also got 50 old grots in the mail, and those little bastards are gonna need speed to get finished. 
frankly, with minis like those, i black base coat, then white dry brush in two layers - first, a lighter, slightly wetter layer though always careful to leave the deep recesses untouched, then after this dries well, a dryer, brighter white topper to pull out the prominent aspects. this rapidly adds shading. painting this surface with standard acrylic paints produces decent results, without a highlighting pass. what is left then is some black watered down with a fine liner for edging and touch-ups, and little details like eyeballs and talons and so on, boot laces and metal belt buckles.
with a more important model, i would run through these same steps, painting recesses with darkened pigments and lining more thoroughly, also painting a highlight layer or two to bring out point-source light shading effects, and so on. anyways, standard acrylics have served well, but i do like the effect that your speed painting produces, and should aim for something similar here, as i don't have the time to paint every detail like i used to when i was younger.


----------



## Iraqiel

Yeah, dilapidated and in need of some serious painting and modelling attention as it is, my ork army is basically six paints and a wash across the board. Similarly, my Tyrranids are a spray, a basecoat, two layers of green on the carapace and one medium'd up layer on the basecoat. I still haven't figured out how I'm going to end up detailing the bigger models when I get to that.


----------



## BlackGuard

Awesome project log. Keep it up. I especially like the amount of detail you've put into the terrains.


----------



## Iraqiel

Break from Grey Knights, I paraded my Imperial Guard to check progress. Slow (obviously) but distinct progress from my last photos of the guard, my most played force.



















General Krakistorf, a Cadian exiled for radical support for the 'combined arms' doctrinal philosophy. Posted as Colonel in command of the Zazyrian 809th, he has been impressed by resilience and technological fearlessness displayed by his new command, and despite his fall from grace he plans to rise to glory in Sectorum Obscuris. Despite his confidence, an ominous pair of commissars whose exact purpose and mission is unknown follows the general everywhere he goes...









4/10 Heavy Weapon Squads complete, as will be required for a certain apocalypse formation... sigh. At least there are sufficient infantry squads to make up the other infantry formation!









Techpriests are accepted by Zazyrians, who are punctual with their operator maintenance and reverent in their treatment of the hallowed technology. Servitors are recognised, of course, as the foundation of effective manual labour, and are encouraged as an honoured form of retirement for those guard too damaged to continue their current life of service.









Ever supportive of the technocrats, the Zazyrian 809th has been well furnished with their signature artillery piece, the Manticore. Every operator can recite with pride the catchphrase of these mighty vehicles - "Results may vary"









Whilst spectacular, the Manticore rockets are best employed whilst supported by the Basilisk Earthshaker batteries deployed by the Zazyrians both fixed and mobile. Pictured also with a hydra for rear area air defence. 3 x Earthshaker emplacements not pictured, and I feeeeeel like I want more...









'Simba' 'Mufasa' and 'Shaka' are the first of the Leman Russ Squadrons inbound to the 809th from the recently refurnished forgeworld Ixukris IV, following relief from a Xenos seige spearheaded by the infantry of the 809th.









Often thrown into the heat of the battle and duly honoured for their sacrifices and glories, The Armoured Sentinel Squadron "Hyenas" have been involved in most of the 809ths skirmishes and larger battles.









Veterans of the Savannah conflicts, the Great Horse Company now numbers just their lord commissar leader, four veteran squads and a sanctioned psyker detachment. Rumours of the survival of the 'Ndebele' Stormtroopers still sweep the regiment, and they may indeed arrive with a new codex...

















Schola Progenerium Commissar Cadets are often sent into battle in support of famous Commissars or reliable forces. The 809th is proud to have two squads of the cadets, kept under the eye of the various regimental commissars...









Their experiences on Ixukris IV demonstrated the value of air-mobile troops during HAZCHEM engagements, and now whether the floor is lava or plasma waste spill, the re-formed 99th commando regiment is ready to reach for the challenge and blast away survivors in a hail of las and plasma, reaching out and touching the Xenos scum with lightning speed. (2/3 Valkyries complete, need to purchase some Vendettas, another Punisher Vulture and more FW HAZCHEM bodies)









Cerberus squadron - only one hellhound of three so far. It's going to get scarier... eventually...









And the lynchpin of the Armoured line, the mighty Shadowsword Senjata holds the line until the next superheavy is sent to support it from the forgeworlds.


----------



## Spankinginred

Most excellent. Just starting our Wall of Martyrs Aquila complex thing and my Imperial Ken-nigget


----------



## Saintspirit

Alays nice with an army on parade, I like this very much.


----------



## Spankinginred

May I suggest Tamiya weathering set 'A' for use on your tanks etc., Nice to see some air-power. I too have 2x Vendetta's and a Vulture with Punishers


----------



## Iraqiel

Spankinginred said:


> Tamiya weathering set 'A'


I'll check it out, thanks for the tip!

Not so much a hobby update this time... More me listening to a lecture and catching up some photos.

Firstly, I found this little guy likes to visit my Wet Pallette when I'm not painting of a night... guess that's why my water's been disappearing from it so fast!









Librarian undergoing some further alterations...









Aaand his weapon. 









Anyway, back to uni / painting / writing the latest batrep


----------



## Iraqiel

@bitsandkits - finally made a first purchase! I'm waiting for a GK parts restock too...
@Spankinginred - hard to get Tamiya around my FLGS apparently. I'll try the toy store after work some time.


----------



## Iraqiel

Update on the librarian, but first!

My first step towards a Star Ship / Space station board or playing X-Wing:








3' x 4' of mdf with a big nebula stuck to it. Aaaah yeah.

Now, librarian update: Just need to pen in some script on his banner, and considering doing some OSL around that force weapon star once the glue has dried. Otherwise, my third and last Grey Knight HQ for this army (with the possible exception of some named characters) is done.


----------



## torealis

So. Good.


----------



## Iraqiel

Well, I hope my first attempt at OSL hasn't ruined him... but here he is.










OSL by drybrushing Enchated blue on the rocks at his feet, the underside of his gauntlet and glints on armour and his face... Feedback (with suggested techniques) would be much appreciated!


----------



## Saintspirit

Very good libby there. Frankly, I'm feeling more and more for starting some regular SM, just can't decide what chapter...


----------



## Spankinginred

As a general drybrush to use over almost any colour. Vallejo Dark Sand. What I would add to the technique is drybrush in a downward direction only. Ensure to catch any skin areas as it'll really bring faces to life. I've used this for about 30+ years. Originally with Humbrol paint


----------



## Iraqiel

torealis said:


> So. Good.





Saintspirit said:


> Very good libby there.


Thanks guys, your nice comments are very much appreciated!

Saintspirit, I'm going to round out these GK with some space marines for my Narrative / Apocalypse force. I'm thinking Imperial Fists (for tactics and fluff) and Black Templars (mostly for looks and fluff). Maybe one day I'll have some other chapters on the painting table.



Spankinginred said:


> As a general drybrush to use over almost any colour. Vallejo Dark Sand. What I would add to the technique is drybrush in a downward direction only. Ensure to catch any skin areas as it'll really bring faces to life. I've used this for about 30+ years. Originally with Humbrol paint


Thanks for the advice there Spanks! I know there are some vallejo paints at my FLGS - though I also know that his stock is much depleted, as I was hunting through for reds and yellows earlier. I may try your drybrush idea with Mahogany Brown on my 'black' imperial guard.

Finished my Paladin Banner - "Night of Fire" (Nox Fuoco) to commemorate some long distant campaign into a hell on earth scenario to slay the Khorne Daemon who is the nemesis of the Brotherhood of the Emperor's Wreath.
I wanted to try, in my own pathetic way, to try and give a Monet-esque impressionist effect to give the impression of a colossal blaze - but then probably ruined it by leaving the detail on where it is and by doing the crumbled hive buildings on the back. Oh well.



















*Edit - Also, whoooooo 1000 posts!


----------



## Iraqiel

Banner Bearer Paladin Done.










I also amended my last two surviving metal GK terminators from days of yore - two from ten left with me makes me sad - and they are now two Paladins in recognition of their long service.










Lastly, the thing I'll be working on for the next little while will be this bad boy, first of two I intend to use to augment my Purgation Squad firepower and protection.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Looking good Iraqiel, i'm looking forwards to seeing this join the force. The osl on the libby looks great too.


----------



## Iraqiel

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> Looking good Iraqiel, i'm looking forwards to seeing this join the force. The osl on the libby looks great too.


Thanks Grimzag, very much appreciated!




























Well, I think it is tied in with the rest of the force sufficiently well, but despite my painstaking pencil drafts of the decal it still came out wonky when painted. I like the subdued colours, although it is generally brighter than the landraider that it will be hiding behind it is still quite quiet and won't upstage the nearby knights.


----------



## torealis

Another incredible entry to the force. Well done mate


----------



## Iraqiel

torealis said:


> Another incredible entry to the force. Well done mate


Thanks mate! If work doesn't keep finishing past bedtime this week I might manage one more paladin this month - then I think I'll only have about 29 models left to do in this Grey Knight force, less the various random henchmen projects that I intend to work on later.


----------



## Iraqiel

Quick update - Got another chapter done of the narrative campaign. For anyone who enjoys the reading, the link is here:

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=143969

Also, painted up the fifth paladin. Now all I have left in my hot little hands to paint from the Grey Knights are the second razorback - awaiting parts, the second storm raven - still in the box and a collection of inquisitorial types.

What do I do next? Go and buy my last strike squad?


----------



## Iraqiel

Well, the plus side of having no life with uni and full time work is that I get painting done listening to lectures. 

I got these three done this weekend, I'm pretty happy with how they turned out:


















Having dragged them from one of my 'hobby projects boxes' that I'm slowly working my way through - not much left in this one except conversion bits, thankfully - I also came across the only part of a titan I've ever been able to afford. I think to myself,
"Now. Wouldn't that titan powerclaw make a great objective in your Narrative Campaign?"

So instead of waiting for the day when I can eventually afford to get the other 5/6ths of the Chaos Reaver Titan, I just painted up these.


















Next up - to build a titan gantry piece of terrain where I can temporarily house them...


----------



## SwedeMarine

Thats a really cool idea mate. Itif you do it properly it can double as a dicplay base for when you get the actual titan built!.


----------



## Iraqiel

SwedeMarine said:


> Thats a really cool idea mate. Itif you do it properly it can double as a dicplay base for when you get the actual titan built!.


Cheers Swede, and that is an excellent idea - I was just thinking of making it terrain previously. I guess I'll have to do some research as to footprint distance, proportions and height of the Reaver before I draw up some chaotic plans.

Over the last two nights, I've painted up Torquemanda Coteaz... well... most of him. Second hand model, and I was clearing out one of my 'to do' boxes and found him. Thinking a bolt pistol arm to replace the eagle, what do you guys think? And please, don't mention the mold line on the hammer. It upsets me greatly but I was too far in to fix it tonight.


----------



## Dakingofchaos

Looking great! Love the stippling on the claw


----------



## Iraqiel

Dakingofchaos said:


> Looking great! Love the stippling on the claw


Thanks for your kind words mate.

It's late. I'm wrecked, and going to work tomorrow... but I pulled out the ol' island of blood elves I had from my very brief foray into fantasy some years ago, blew off the dust and painted up some of the undercoated/patch painted models. 

"Thinks - Aaaah my friend is getting into fantasy, maybe these'd make a nice change from Grey Knights"



After finishing off these exceptionally modelled, detailed and colourful guys, I'm definitely ready for a break. More Grey Knights?


----------



## Iraqiel

Ok, not too many updates since the start of this month. I have, however, got some stuff done, though my photos aren't great. 

Razorback so that I have one for each of my purgation squads. I had only planned for two of these and two squads, but now I'm considering doing a third so that I have the options for each of the GK special weapons. Lascannons are not what I want for it, to be honest. I will be looking for more assault cannons, rare though they may be.




The two purgation squads - one with the (in my opinion) silly rules'd but cool looking psilencers and one with the sensible psicannons. Apologies for the photos, better ones will come once I've wrapped up the last two units and take an army shot.


My second storm raven:


Similar but distinct from the first, as I feel is appropriate for Grey Knight Vehicles.

Two things to go; a ten man Strike Squad, and a Techmarine.

Then I move on to either pure Inquisitorial/Inq. Storm Troopers OR back to my guard. Interspersed, of course, with Tyranids, Space Marines, Terrain, and Characters. Who knows, maybe I'll get round to fixing and repainting my orks or daemons, or do more elves? A menagerie indeed.


----------



## Spankinginred

Take a look at 'Littlebigmen' transfers for adding to your models
http://www.littlebigmenstudios.co.uk/catalog/
There are quite a few transfers that would really suit Titans, Imperial Kenniggits and Gay Knights


----------



## Varakir

Really like your inquis razorbacks, that colour scheme is very nice :victory:

Bring on the army shot!


----------



## Iraqiel

Spankinginred said:


> Take a look at 'Littlebigmen' transfers for adding to your models
> http://www.littlebigmenstudios.co.uk/catalog/
> There are quite a few transfers that would really suit Titans, Imperial Kenniggits and Gay Knights


I tend not to worry about the sexual preference of my Knights, but thanks for the link! There are certainly some detailed looking things there, I very nearly bought some arthurian banners and brettonian knights on impulse then!



Varakir said:


> Really like your inquis razorbacks, that colour scheme is very nice


Thanks Varakir, it's nice to hear praise from someone with vehicles as radical as yours are! The full army shot will have to be when I get back home, I'm just about to go away for seven weeks.


----------



## Moriouce

I must second Varakir! Yellow and grey looks amazing!


----------



## Iraqiel

Well it sure has been a while - seven weeks almost to the day now. Despite what life throws at me, I've managed to get all the Grey Knights bar one teensy conversion done, with:

Another ten man Strike Squad complete and looking (by now) homogenous with the rest of the army.


And then the last miniature of the lot (again, bar a conversion... and maybe two incinerator bearers and a hammer wielder in the future to flesh out my purgation squad capabilities...) a mighty Grey Knight TechMarine!

In various stages of assembly...










Now, after a quick conversion to fix up a second assault cannon razorback, I'll be back into building up my Astra Militarum Guard Battlegroup!


----------



## Haskanael

thats one hell of a nice conversion good job on that, and creative use of the IG vox backpack xD


----------



## Iraqiel

thats one hell of a nice conversion good job on that, and creative use of the IG vox backpack "xD__________________"

Thanks mate! More like IG vox bumflap now, unfortunately for it...


----------



## Varakir

That is a meaty looking techmarine :victory: I like the fact he is slightly more refined than the standard SM Tech, fits nicely with the grey knights aesthetic.

Squad also looks very good - keep it up mate


----------



## Jacobite

Really nice work on the force weapon in particular and a dam good conversion. + rep.


----------



## Old Man78

Great plog, wished I had checked it sooner, that tech marine is on the ball mate, cookies all round, I need to get a grip and update my own plog


----------



## SwedeMarine

Meant to leave a comment a while back when you first posted but not sure why i didn't. that tech marine is phenomenal. It is very well represented. +rep to you


----------



## Iraqiel

Varakir said:


> keep it up mate





Jacobite said:


> a dam good conversion.





Oldman78 said:


> that tech marine is on the ball mate





SwedeMarine said:


> very well represented.


Thanks guys, I really appreciate the feedback and I'm glad that you liked the marine!

With the return to my IG army I have opened a long held valkyrie box and bought the Tempestus Storm Scions box, meaning I've had a lot of sprue clipping and the like to do!




Consequently, I find myself with 30 scions to do (5 as a command squad for my Inquistorial Storm Troopers), Two tauroxes, another new commissar (on to the pile of commissars he goes) and what will be a pair of vendettas. While I won't spend the time drawing up a huge list of what my tri-company based Battle Group is planned to look like, what I'm thinking for this list is:
CCS with plasmas in Valkyrie (got troops, no Valkyrie)
2x Vets with plasmas in Valkyries (Got Valkyries painted, troops unassembled)
1x Bullgryns with Slabshields in Valkyrie (Got troops, no Valkyrie)
1x Tempestus Scions Command in Vendetta (Got troops, no aircraft)
2x Tempestus Scions in Vendettas (working on this now)
2x Vulture Gunships (Got one done, one is in the mail)
2x Commissars (to be assembled)
2x Primaris Psykers (not owned)

Not so many heavy weapons, I'm going to need to have the flyers stay alive to provide that - not that there aren't enough of them.

I may also add Forgeworld Aeronautica Imperialis fighters and bombers to support the list - I've always wanted a marauder...

Anyway, WiP shots of my toothless transports - toothless until my forgeworld conversion kits arrive, anyway.




Also, my lovely lady helped me set up a table the other day, and a friend gave me a hand painting up the imperial strong point tile.


----------



## Iraqiel

Well, painted my first ten Scions - and they are pretty damn fun to do. These purple beret'd chaps are the commando squad for my mech veteran company. They will slot in with four vet squads, a wyrdvane squad, lord commissar, sentinel squadron and (not done yet) a company command squad with bulk meltas and missile launchers all round. Very satisfied that I'm this far in, all I need now is to assemble and paint the command squad and buy them another chimera... If only that wasn't in line behind my Airborne Commando Company (see above), finishing my light company, and the next installment on the armoured company. I'm going to be doing guard for quite some time still...


----------



## Iraqiel

Ok, so progress shot that I used for the Army Painting Competition:


And close ups:





As you can see, I've kept the vehicles in the Mechanicum Standard Grey, and have battle sigils similar to previous flyers, as the Zazirians would not allow a machine into battle without protection from the warrior spirits, where they can help it. The Vulture is a bit light on for those sigils, I'll update that when I sit down to take the next bite at the Company next month... which starts friday.

The damage is all done during and on the road to/from an apocalypse game at the local GW this weekend, which was awesome!









Three tables, 30, 000 points aside, a macro cannon that fired onto any table and 80 DEATHWING TERMINATORS that teleported into my artillery line turn 2. My scions valiantly assassinated the enemy warlord but then were in turn destroyed by Cypher... one job, Deathwing. One Job. So, ultimately it was a Traitor victory (narrowly) on kill points, but my guard were slaughtered almost to a man.


----------



## SwedeMarine

Oh Apoc games! How i hate them. and yet i love them. there are always casualties arent there? Figuratively and Literally


----------



## jin

macro-cannon.

the knight looked cool.
looks like you can build a very nice board at that shop.
need to get your buddies' painted as well as those science seem to have come out.


----------



## Iraqiel

SwedeMarine said:


> Oh Apoc games! How i hate them. and yet i love them. there are always casualties arent there? Figuratively and Literally


Yes, I'm still in the honeymoon phase, although that last one got a bit trying - too many people throwing around apocalyptic mega-blasts between tables! That and all the breakages.

Still, I'm having a 5500 point 1 v 1 game tomorrow of apocalypse that should be more fun and manageable.



jin said:


> macro-cannon.
> 
> the knight looked cool.
> looks like you can build a very nice board at that shop.
> need to get your buddies' painted as well as those science seem to have come out.


The Macro-cannon is a beast indeed. The knights are awesome, a bunch of them painted up by the guys and then lent to the store for people to game with on occasions like this. The store contributed three boards and I and a mate brought another two. I just bought the sector imperialis board GW have as well, so we'll see if that one meets the high standards of its contemporaries.


----------



## jin

i like the idea of apoc scale units in more-or-less squad level engagements - sub 2000 points.
the increased scale adds variation without adding randomness which turns the entire "strategy" game into spectacle. the table starts feeling too small. opportunities close in. the end times...
see, i like to feel as if good leadership and wise use of limited resources may produce results - mortals call this "hope".
there is no hope in the face of macro-cannons.
only urine...
but getting that many guys together for a day of spectacle is also good.


----------



## Iraqiel

jin said:


> like the idea of apoc scale units in more-or-less squad level engagements - sub 2000 points.
> the increased scale adds variation without adding randomness which turns the entire "strategy" game into spectacle. the table starts feeling too small. opportunities close in. the end times...
> see, i like to feel as if good leadership and wise use of limited resources may produce results - mortals call this "hope".
> there is no hope in the face of macro-cannons.
> only urine...
> but getting that many guys together for a day of spectacle is also good.


Ha I get where you are coming from Jin, the Macro Cannon is scary but there is something very noble about taking one on at 1500 points and then drop pod army storming it!

Well, I have a pair of vet squads and a command squad for my Airmobile Commando Company now - I played a game with them (no photos sorry) still a bit unpainted, where I lost through losing cypher to a DA librarian and not being able to catch back up! The different colour scheme has been fun to do, as have the yellow lenses and blue fatigues to blend with the scions!










Also, I finished my MOO and found my first Astropath, hurray!


After the destructive, confusing, ridiculous Apoc Game at the local GW (that was awesome fun), I had a second one with a friend who hadn't been able to attend. 4500 points, at my place, and I was GM and one of two players. Well... It was fun... for me... but my poor mate had it tougher than I expected. I think the main problem was that I had enough guard to build a list that big, but he fielded his whole tyrranid army with an allied group of scions and inquisitor and fortification borrowed from me. Cool idea - radical ordos xenos inquisitor (and retinue) test a 'hive mind emulator' on the local guard regiment. 

Unfortunately, the guard firepower at long range was immense, and some unlucky rolling saw the 1st turn deep striking bugs wiped from the board, leaving my manticores and basilisks to blast the incoming cc beasties into mincemeat.










SwedeMarine said:


> Oh Apoc games!


I think I'm addicted...


----------



## Tha Tall One

Well that ís a lot of artillery... Looks cool man!

By the way, do those tyranids happen to be Dutch football supporters?


----------



## Iraqiel

Tha Tall One said:


> Well that ís a lot of artillery... Looks cool man!
> 
> By the way, do those tyranids happen to be Dutch football supporters?


Thanks! Depends - will I get in trouble for saying that they behave like them?


----------



## Tha Tall One

I don't remember any incidents of Dutch supporters exploding en masse during the World Cup...


----------



## Moriouce

Wasn't it the national team that had a reputation to play rough back in the days?


----------



## Iraqiel

Ha, true, I was just trying to be cheeky and imply that the dutch football supporters were an insatiable horde destined to replicate and surge to eventual galactic domination... but perhaps that's a bit too far removed!


----------



## Tha Tall One

I know. And it's probably true...


----------



## jin

that IG camo looks very good.

that table at your house - man,
you could be making some killer batreps out of that basement, with everything painted up as well as that camo pattern came out. for instance, striking scorpion's youtube battle reports - things are beautiful.


----------



## Iraqiel

jin said:


> that IG camo looks very good.
> 
> that table at your house - man,
> you could be making some killer batreps out of that basement, with everything painted up as well as that camo pattern came out. for instance, striking scorpion's youtube battle reports - things are beautiful.


Thanks man, I was worried that sky blue on turquoise was going to look horrific, but it worked out. Also, thanks heaps for the reference to Striking Scorpion, his bat reps are awesome! I may add him to my miniwargaming playlist. Until I have enough spare dosh to buy a video camera though (and stop swearing so much playing games) I will have to stick to written battle reports - and Uni is really limiting those!

On a less happy and enthusiastic note, anyone who wants to pay $41 for the imperialis basing kit, be aware you get a mere twenty single base details, five 40mm base details and two bags of rocks. Sigh. I think I'm going to pay much less and buy secret weapon bases.


----------



## SwedeMarine

Iraqiel said:


> On a less happy and enthusiastic note, anyone who wants to pay $41 for the imperialis basing kit, be aware you get a mere twenty single base details, five 40mm base details and two bags of rocks. Sigh. I think I'm going to pay much less and buy secret weapon bases.


Made that mistake as well i see


----------



## Nordicus

You should check out Wargamma. His bases are top notch - I use them for my CSM force exclusively


----------



## Iraqiel

SwedeMarine said:


> Made that mistake as well i see


Sigh, yes. Although, I note now that it is about that much for secret weapon's bases as well - so the rocks are complimentary? Maybe I should stop being lazy and use craft skills to do my basing.

Finished my Aquilla Strongpoint - Haven't used its macro cannon configuration yet, but I've had fun with the vortex missiles!





Seeing as I'm shooting through stuff this month, I may continue to burn through some backlog terrain and do up a vengeance weapon batteries. I don't have quake cannon craters or a firestorm battery, but I am liking this wall of martyrs stuff so much I think I will invest in them!





Nordicus said:


> You should check out Wargamma. His bases are top notch - I use them for my CSM force exclusively


Good referral! I'll definitely be looking closely at what Wargamma does.


----------



## SwedeMarine

Iraqiel said:


>


Is that a replacement Battle cannon on your keyboard there ?


----------



## Sigur

Nice pictures.  Looking forward to what you're doing with the Leviathan. The battle also looks like a proper Apoc battle.


----------



## Iraqiel

Got the vengeance batteries done, magnetised in a way so stupid I'm kicking myself (I magnetised one wall for some reason, instead of just the gun.



And @SwedeMarine - one for you:

A strength USB weapon!



Sigur said:


> Nice pictures. Looking forward to what you're doing with the Leviathan. The battle also looks like a proper Apoc battle.


Hey Sigur! I've pretty much finished work on the Leviathan for now, pictures are buried in this thread somewhere. He'll be proxying a warhound titan if I get the chance to play my GK in an apocalypse game again... where his main job will be hunting other titans and superheavies and putting large holes in infantry formations (multiple targeting rules!) Apocalypse battles are madness. I really like them!


----------



## Iraqiel

Looks way too rough up close, I wasn't paying enough attention thanks to uni lectures. The layers blend much more nicely to the eye, especially when regarded on a tabletop. 

Basing will be done with the rest of this army... as soon as I muster the enthusiasm.

Next, though, a peacock imperial navy officer.


----------



## SwedeMarine

Iraqiel said:


> And @SwedeMarine - one for you:
> 
> A strength USB weapon!


Love it! lets you add 1+D3 to the vehicle damage table and for penetration rolls right? and it naturally ignores cover


----------



## alex_mac47

Iraqiel said:


>


New scheme is looking awesome! Could possibly also go as traitor guard with your Chaos?


----------



## Iraqiel

alex_mac47 said:


> New scheme is looking awesome! Could possibly also go as traitor guard with your Chaos?


I've actually played two games with Chaos recently, which is more than at any time since leaving our place of education! Also, merci du compliment, all three companies are intended to be able to blend relatively well together, with an obvious separation that I intend to translate into three gaming tables. So far, I have one table done and one bought.

So lately:

Commissar is destined for the Urban/Light infantry company, one day to be given his own combined infantry squad to look after or to be promoted and fielded in a conscript squad for mass lasgun fire.

Techpriest and Tank Commander are going to my Armoured company, bringing the number of Techpriests to 2. That sprue that you can see behind them is a pair of servitors, so I'll have about 12 between the two and my coterie of inquisitors to dish out bulk firepower and repair boosts.

Officer of the fleet, first of two, is going into my Airmobile company, though he may migrate to the light company for when I have eventually made it big and bought a marauder sqn - or if I'm just sharing my airsupport assets out. Pretty happy with these guys.

Still underway are a double handful of heavy weapons, with more yet to come... then a scout sentinel and some tanks (and those servitors). Should see me through September without having to buy any more models, right? Right?


----------



## alex_mac47

Iraqiel said:


> I've actually played two games with Chaos recently, which is more than at any time since leaving our place of education!


Remembering why you love chaos so much??



Iraqiel said:


> Should see me through September without having to buy any more models, right? Right?


You are SO funny!


----------



## Iraqiel

alex_mac47 said:


> Remembering why you love chaos so much??


Yes, the temptation to return and do a word bearers cult army is strong... but not overpowering, luckily.

Right. Still haven't bought any models since the last post... but I did get these guys done. Concentrating on building up towards apocalypse formations (10 squads and a ccs) before I go for extra details like the second gunner.


----------



## alex_mac47

Iraqiel said:


> Still haven't bought any models since the last post...


Well done - I have failed in the same pursuit and am about to pick up some second hand stuff. Will be using them as an allied Bde until I can repaint them into the Coronan's own!



Iraqiel said:


> Concentrating on building up towards apocalypse formations (10 squads and a ccs) before I go for extra details like the second gunner.


Where are you up to with all the formations? You have quite a few HWTs already?


----------



## Iraqiel

alex_mac47 said:


> Well done - I have failed in the same pursuit and am about to pick up some second hand stuff. Will be using them as an allied Bde until I can repaint them into the Coronan's own!


Oh crap, I forgot! I bought a second hand thunderbolt fighter and a deathstrike missile launcher, and also put a down payment on a Hammer of Cadia box at my FLGS.



alex_mac47 said:


> Where are you up to with all the formations? You have quite a few HWTs already?


 Hmmm once I'm done painting, I'll have two full Imperial Sword formations. One will be Lascannons/Autocannons, one will be mortars, heavy bolters and missile launchers. At the moment, I'm about 2/3 of the way through the Lascannon/Autocannon one with a smattering of anti-personnel, now that I've based these:


Also, I painted two more servitors, my wyvern, another leman russ (pictured as LRBT) two LR Demolishers, and a sentinel (not pictured finished) and a deathstrike missile (not pictured). Most of these have gone straight to the gaming box, so I haven't had a chance to get final pictures, buuuut:


----------



## alex_mac47

Iraqiel said:


> Oh crap, I forgot! I bought a second hand thunderbolt fighter and a deathstrike missile launcher, and also put a down payment on a Hammer of Cadia box at my FLGS.


I saw one of the Hammer of Cadia boxes in a store this week and whilst I DO NOT need more... it was very tempting - so much awesomeness in one box. Alas, I "settled" for some plasticard and terrain conversion bits. 



Iraqiel said:


> Hmmm once I'm done painting, I'll have two full Imperial Sword formations.


Jube question from someone who hasn't had a real game since 2010: Where does one find the dataslates/formation guides? I have seen the Sanctus Reach IG/AM slates but was wondering if there are more? and where to find them?


----------



## Iraqiel

alex_mac47 said:


> Jube question from someone who hasn't had a real game since 2010: Where does one find the dataslates/formation guides? I have seen the Sanctus Reach IG/AM slates but was wondering if there are more? and where to find them?


Well, either you are looking for apocalypse formations from the apocalypse main rule book, apocalypse war zone books, White Dwarf Magazines (I think these are almost all outdated) In normal 40k dataslates from the itunes bookstore or android equivalent or the Sanctus Reach extension and white dwarf articles.

I think that's it for sources?


----------



## alex_mac47

Iraqiel said:


> Well, either you are looking for apocalypse formations from the apocalypse main rule book, apocalypse war zone books, White Dwarf Magazines (I think these are almost all outdated) In normal 40k dataslates from the itunes bookstore or android equivalent or the Sanctus Reach extension and white dwarf articles.
> 
> I think that's it for sources?


Ahhhh! I have now got my copy of Apoc Rules and I see... I see... makes a little more sense to me all now. Jude-ness strikes again!

The only downside to reading the Apoc rules - I now want to use said awesome rules on the horrendous scale they were designed for! Who is up for a 15-20k pt a-side game? I think that should be achievable with my IG and SM combined force...


----------



## Iraqiel

I'm in. now... logistics...


----------



## alex_mac47

Iraqiel said:


> I'm in. now... logistics...


So you are going to put up the opposing 15-20k force? I think I have that much imperial to do so... with Marines and AM. In saying that I think I shall slowly sell my Marines - not giving them the love they need plus I have the High Elves and Brets to sort out...


----------



## Iraqiel

alex_mac47 said:


> So you are going to put up the opposing 15-20k force? I think I have that much imperial to do so... with Marines and AM. In saying that I think I shall slowly sell my Marines - not giving them the love they need plus I have the High Elves and Brets to sort out...


So many armies... so many projects.

My latest progress:
Got my flame tank squadron completed!


And 2/3 Scout sentinels done, now I need another multilaser one next time I have a spare 50.


Moving on next to a baneblade and another squadron of leman russ battle tanks, which ought to keep me occupied for a while.


----------



## Iraqiel

Well, don't have a Leman Russ Battle tank photo yet but:


Also, I've finally got to basing my Airborne Plasma Commando force:
Bases:


Based miniatures:



I still have one more flyer base to do, and I'm strongly considering adding ten more rifleman scions to boost each squad to ten... Maybe I will even add a third squad with some meltas, to break the plasma monotony and give some actual anti-tank to the list.


----------



## Moriouce

It all looks realy good! Love the bases. Could you post some close ups on those infantry squads?


----------



## Iraqiel

Moriouce said:


> Could you post some close ups on those infantry squads?


I have some up earlier in this thread, but I'm a glutton for validation so here are some more:


----------



## Nordicus

That is an awesome looking army - Keep up the good work!

If I had one suggestion it would be to highlight the skin more. Compared to the army and the impressive amount of details in the cloth, metal and general plating, the skin falls quite flat currently. Be it brown, white or yellow the skin needs more pop to not fall short of the rest of the models.

The Ogryns in particular is a good example due to the larger surfaces of skin, where it seems like it's only a base and shade that is used. The cargo effects on the pants are damn good, but it makes the skin appear unfinished in comparison.

I really like the color contrast you got going in the models though_ (that blue is close to the eyes on my own models, which I have a weakness for_), so do keep it up :good:


----------



## Iraqiel

Nordicus said:


> If I had one suggestion it would be to highlight the skin more. Compared to the army and the impressive amount of details in the cloth, metal and general plating, the skin falls quite flat currently. Be it brown, white or yellow the skin needs more pop to not fall short of the rest of the models.
> 
> The Ogryns in particular is a good example due to the larger surfaces of skin, where it seems like it's only a base and shade that is used. The cargo effects on the pants are damn good, but it makes the skin appear unfinished in comparison.


Yes, it's a fair point. I had made the conscious decision not to do much more than the three to four paints over my run of the mill infantry due to the size of army that I'm constructing, but I agree that the Bullgryns will need more. Since I've got another two (or five if I get carried away) and a Nork Deddog on the plan, I think I'll revisit and layer up the skin in the next month or two.

I had a game with the army you can see above. The tank killed itself turn 2 and though the rest of the army performed valiantly and scored buckets of maelstrom points, the infantry were killed to a man and left only the Vulture gunship to save my bacon from a complete tabling... predicable against orks with these guys!


----------



## Iraqiel

Well it has been dark on the hobby table for about a month, but I'm back! This last two weeks I have:
Brought the Bullgryn Squad up to 5:

Nork Deddog I did some time in December, but don't seem to have a picture. I'm particularly proud of myself for doing OSL from the base onto the boot of Bullgryn 5 on the left here:
(though I seem to have unwittingly focussed on his bro to the right...)
I'll amend that photo later.

Also in the works has been my third valkyrie, bringing me to a current total of 3 valkyries assembled and painted, 3 vendettas assembled and painted, two vultures assembled and painted. One Valkyrie to go and my air mobile force will pretty well be complete except for a scion here or there...



I also managed to get a game in today, a friend brought an undisclosed tau list and we fought short edges, tactical escalation 1000 points. Dice did not favour him for three turns (he normally plays chaos so I suspect the pantheon's involvement) but when his crisis suits finally made it in he made back some ground and made it to a respectable 6:5 defeat to my IG.




My list was:
CCS w med kit, vox, autocannon
PCS w HB, vox, sniper
20 man infantry squad with 2x heavy bolters, sniper, grenade launcher
Lord Commissar
Manticore
Leman Russ with Sponson and hull HB
Armoured Sentinel Squadron with 2 Autocannons and a Plasma Cannon
Hellhound.

An approximation of his list was:
Etherial
Longstrike
Broadside
2 fire warrior squads
Pathfinder squad
Pirhana
Stealth suit team
Crisis suit team

My plan was to sit in rear slope defence with my infantry and artillery and let my armoured assets do the talking. It worked brilliantly at first, my hell hound careening forward and burning the advancing wave of infantry to a crisp, over turns 1-3 his two fire warrior squads were turned into a lone survivor and his pathfinders lost half the squad and ran halfway back into his deployment zone. The Etherial escaped death and, indeed, managed to make it through to the games end despite some concentrated firepower from sentinels and artillery.

His tank hunters were neutralised early on with longstrike immobilised behind ruins on the first shot of the game (manticore) (Longstrike was left with LOS to sentinels and the hellhound's route, as well as the LR) and his broadside destroyed by sentinels on turn two. It took the intervention of the rallied pathfinders and longstrike to eventually bring down my hellhound, and then the sentinels seemed to fall over on turn 4 and 5.

His deep strikers turned the game right around, despite losing the entire stealth suit squad to mishap, with his crisis team landing on a flank of my guard blob and then mowing into them with flamers and burst cannons, killing the lot over two turns. I didn't charge with the 15 survivors of the first round, more fool me.

The end of the game saw the board looking very bare, ruled by the Leman Russ on the hill but with his support faltering behind and on either flank. A fun game for me, but I hope my opponent thought so too! Although for three turns it looked dire, it ended up being a very close game.


----------



## Iraqiel

In something of a photo dump, I have some shots from the last few months of games to put up:

Armies on parade entry from last year


An army I fielded against orks in a 4000 aside game

and a photo from that game


A series of shots from three or four games I had playing against a 1500 point ork list with my commandos, who sadly found that plasma does not realiably a gorkanaught kill






A shot from the second of two games against a tyrannid horde at 1500 points, finding that the list can work and can also really not work depending on how well I roll and how taken in the opposing player is by my squishy infantry shaped trap. The first game I was tabled, the second game he was.


The setup for a 3000 point 2 v 1 my scions friend and my guard versus chaos


And then some shots from the game




That urban table has taken about 30 hours of painting (no joke, a 24 hour painting challenge and then some) to get to where it is at, which was some serious hobby.
The industrial walkways are from wargames tournaments (http://www.wargamestournaments.com/) are laser cut wood, and are excellent - but do warp in tropical climates, damnit. 

This shot from a 1500 guard v guard scratch match at GW. Almost tabled (flyers left) but won on tactical objectives 6:7. Very well played by my opponent!


That's all for now, back to working on this sentinel, LR Demolisher and a Baneblade...


----------



## Iraqiel

And finished these two, thus giving me a full squadron of Leman Russ Demolishers and a full squadron of Autocannon armed Armoured Sentinels. 



This army is drawing to a close, slooooowly. Next, I have another Baneblade/Hellhammer, a Thunderbolt, three fantasy models to break things up and a Hammer of Cadia set.


----------



## Tawa

Excellent! Keep it coming! :good:


----------



## Iraqiel

Well, I finished my second baneblade of the company... one more to go, but I think it may be a little while before we see it. This second one is having an alternate cupola done for it to have a company standard waved out the top to just emphasise how massive and powerful it is, as well as justifying it being a command tank. For the moment though, it's going to be a commissariat tank, with the commissars all very sensibly hiding inside and letting a servo skull handle the booming encouragement of the rank and file.



I also got started on something which I am ashamed to have had on the backlog list for a few months after I picked it up second hand last year... No Longer!





Those pins are an idea courtesy of blackadder suggesting a fix to my thunderhawk wings fall off problem, and they cost me my 2mm drill bit... for I foolishly put down my dreamforce drill and took up my marking pencil only to have the drill roll off the table and onto the floor/my foot. Much swearing was had.

Planned colour scheme is to have a light on light pattern on top with some dark symbols and colour bits, and a space scheme underneath like some of the much more talented people who use this site have done on their eldar... (can't remember who yet, sorry).

The idea for the top pattern is basically like this vest but simpler: http://www.oxfordtiecompany.co.uk/images/P/IMG_9974.jpg

If anyone can help with the space pattern for below, I'd be really grateful!


----------



## Iraqiel

Well, full credit to @xenobiotic for the method of painting space, it really looks satisfactory to me. 

As of last night, the flyer looked like this:








And after a day of fairly solid painting beside my very patient wife, it currently looks like this:










So, tomorrow I think I'll do some decals from the Guard Vehicle, Sisters of Battle Vehicle and Imperial Knight transfer sheets, and work on a suitably cool (and weighted) flyer base for it. C&c definitely welcome.


----------



## Loli

Wow underside of that flyer looks beautiful. What model is it?


----------



## Iraqiel

Thanks @Loli I've been enjoying reading your project log as well!

It's a forgeworld thunderbolt, from the imperial navy range:
http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Warhammer-40000/Imperial_Navy/THUNDERBOLT-HEAVY-FIGHTER.html


----------



## Nordicus

Seconded, that underside looks absolutely fantastic - Great work man! How did you do it?


----------



## Iraqiel

Thanks @Nordicus! It's pretty much Xenobiotic's recipe with one minor change, instead of stippling the colours first up I applied a watered down brush stroke with a broad brush then stippled black over the top.

The basic method was - 
1. Swathes of mephiston red and enchanted blue with watered down paints
2. Stipple black to tone down the colours
3. Wash with purple
4. With not-watered-down mephiston red and enchanted blue, draw star shapes on black or the appropriately coloured patches.
5. Within the star shapes, highlight with blazing orange and ice blue respectively. 
6. Add some dots around areas that look too empty with these colours
7. Put a dot of white on the bigger blue stars and dots, put a dot of vomit brown on the red ones.

voila!

Almost done with the model after an intensive Australia Day painting session, just waiting for PVA to dry on the base.


----------



## Dakingofchaos

Love your table, love the models.


----------



## Iraqiel

Dakingofchaos said:


> Love your table, love the models.


Thanks mate, kudos for your excellent terrain too!

Well, I've finished the thunderbolt and a lot of fun it was too! It took me from when I posted that Demolisher and Sentinel until tonight, but that's because I had a long weekend and no uni assignments (or work interruptions) so I can count myself lucky there... Things I like about it are the white, the star pattern (thanks again Xeno) and the base generally - the story I have for myself there is that the pilot has taken out the SAM site by shooting a nearby promethium barrel such that it's drained into the launch tube. Things I didn't like were the limited freehand decals that I did today - they were simple in design but much harder to execute than the black on grey designs I've been doing lately - and the water effect on the base, which I think is my worst yet. All in all though, I'm pretty satisfied. What do you think, heretics?


----------



## Tawa

Looking good.

Crisp and clean doesn't usually appeal to me with white/grey stuff, but that look very striking! :good:


----------



## Iraqiel

Tawa said:


> Looking good.
> 
> Crisp and clean doesn't usually appeal to me with white/grey stuff, but that look very striking!


Thanks Tawa, I'm glad you like this one - the white is not so clean up close, which I rather like. I took the top from today's aircraft, with an overall clean feeling but a sense that when it stops flying, it leaks oil. Plus, I never play on white tables so the flyer should stand out, or blend in if I ever get into gear and save up for a tundra mat.


----------



## Tawa

Iraqiel said:


> Thanks Tawa, I'm glad you like this one - the white is not so clean up close, which I rather like.


A touch grubbier in the flesh? I usually end up with white turning out like that, which isn't a bad thing :good:


----------



## Iraqiel

Feeling prolific, I have painted up a lead Empire type for a band of armed men from Somewhere South of Praag... He's the Baron's lieutenant, simply clad and far from a renowned fighter, he mostly keeps the local peasants and burghers in check with his squad of variously equipped minions. On rare occasions, he may be sent on raids to clear mutants and beastmen from the road out of town or leading up to the castle.
Of clearly Albion heritage, Cormack von Albionscheckt, captain of the guard.


----------



## CLT40k

so much awesome here... I'd love to see more pics of the dreadknight conversion...


----------



## Nordicus

I didn't notice you finished the flyer - My god that looks magnificent. I tip my hat to you sir!


----------



## Iraqiel

CLT40k said:


> so much awesome here... I'd love to see more pics of the dreadknight conversion...


I'll see what I can do, that poor model has taken a bit of a beating and needs some TLC to get photoworthy again. I haven't played with my GK since the codex dropped on account of my finding terminators versus terminators very boring and most of my friends around playing Deathwing last year, but perhaps the time will come soon to resurrect that army... after I've got to my Guard objective!



Nordicus said:


> I didn't notice you finished the flyer - My god that looks magnificent. I tip my hat to you sir!


Thanks mate! I'm standing on the shoulders of giants to get most of the nice bits of that done, but it was really good to get a break from the greys and blacks of my guard with something completely different. I'm going to alternate between boxes of guard and other projects for a while so that I can do a little more of this sort of thing whilst still drawing down on my list of guard to collect and paint. 

Having said that, the box I'm working on now is a Hammer of Cadia set, so we'll see how I go with that plan!


----------



## Mossy Toes

Iraqiel said:


> Plus, I never play on white tables so the flyer should stand out, or blend in if I ever get into gear and save up for a tundra mat.


"Save up?" What is this "save up" of which you speak? Have you some ancient, ancestral knowledge of which we know not? Art thou truly the one of whom prophecy has spoken?

(all humor aside: nicely, crisply done flyer. I can't complain about the hand-done decals, them being about what I think I would be able to do myself. The Deathstrike missile ready to launch on the base is a particularly threatening addition, of which I approve.)


----------



## Matcap

Great stuff here especially the flyer! Do you reckon the GW tables are worth it? I've been looking into that sector imperialis table but not sure cost wise.


----------



## Iraqiel

Mossy Toes said:


> "Save up?" What is this "save up" of which you speak? Have you some ancient, ancestral knowledge of which we know not? Art thou truly the one of whom prophecy has spoken?
> 
> (all humor aside: nicely, crisply done flyer. I can't complain about the hand-done decals, them being about what I think I would be able to do myself. The Deathstrike missile ready to launch on the base is a particularly threatening addition, of which I approve.)
> __________________


Ha, I happen to know Mossy that your painting skill is excellent, so I'm sure that you could do some brilliant stuff. I found the white background very unforgiving of mistakes, but I think I should have asked more advice from @The Son of Horus as to getting around that. I ended up simplifying the motifs a lot, which disappointed me a little. I'm glad you like the base, I had a lot of fun doing it!

The mats which are variously available are unfortunately not produced in Australia, meaning that I double the expense. I'm moving at the end of the year so I have to budget to grow my Guard, protect my Guard and look for these other side projects. Also, these mats tie into...



Matcap said:


> Great stuff here especially the flyer! Do you reckon the GW tables are worth it? I've been looking into that sector imperialis table but not sure cost wise.


Tables! I won't pass comment on the GW tables being worth it or not - I think that they are or are not depending on one's taste. For me, I like the hilly board a bit, but I think that it's not worth the price tag. I got mine fairly cheaply, but I don't think the opportunity to do so will ever come again. I really like the Sector Imperialis board, and I want another two tiles of it to half grind away into a 'sunken city' effect. The board is very complex and requires a dice box to play on, but that's not a bad thing really.

The market really is expanding though, and mats such as those from Frontline Gaming dot something and their European counterpart look excellent. Other alternatives include other tile systems like the Secret Weapon Tabletops, which look excellent (I haven't painted mine up yet).


----------



## Iraqiel

So, the work of 2 1/2 hours over a lecture this evening... or perhaps more like 3 hours given the damn internet keeping the lecture pausing all the time...

Before


After



Annoyingly, the flash knocked out all the depth from the third shot, but I couldn't get enough light otherwise... the lamp being otherwise employed by my lovely wife.


----------



## Iraqiel

Finished a 4x4 secret weapon miniatures table tonight. Theme is going to be 'Lustrian' but I've kept the table itself fairly clean so that I can just re-role it with terrain as required. The white crap on two of the boards was a 'pearl effect' paint that I ill-advisedly applied to give a swamp like appearance. It's being scraped off most of the board now unfortunately because it really didn't come out how I liked.

Pictures:








Now... how to make Aztec terrain?


----------



## Kreuger

Make steep stepped pyramids using tiers of pink or blue rigid insulation foam? 

the shapes don't seem all that involved. 

Stack concentricly smaller squares/rectangles. Trim in from the edges to create the block's recesses, and wear away the edges and weather it down. I would also seal and texture the surface with artist's gesso.


----------



## Iraqiel

Kreuger said:


> Stack concentricly smaller squares/rectangles. Trim in from the edges to create the block's recesses, and wear away the edges and weather it down. I would also seal and texture the surface with artist's gesso.


That's true. I was really thinking that I'd most prefer to have Aztec structures like this to do: https://www.google.com.au/search?q=...F04%2Fage-of-empires-ii-hd-review%2F;1500;938

But I think you are right, the old stepped temple look may be the best bet. Two or three on a 4x4 foot table ought to keep things interesting.


----------



## Nordicus

Matcap said:


> Great stuff here especially the flyer! Do you reckon the GW tables are worth it? I've been looking into that sector imperialis table but not sure cost wise.





Iraqiel said:


> The market really is expanding though, and mats such as those from Frontline Gaming dot something and their European counterpart look excellent. Other alternatives include other tile systems like the Secret Weapon Tabletops, which look excellent (I haven't painted mine up yet).


Being the owner of the GW table "Battle of the realms" I can tell you that I would trade it for a Frontline Gaming mat in a heartbeat. The damn thing takes up way too much space and while the hill is nice, you still need as much terrain to make the board work as you do with a frontline mat. The texture and detail on the Frontline mats are way better and you don't have to paint it - You just roll it out and bam, you can place terrain.

In addition, the texture of the mat _(which is similar to a mousepad)_ makes the models less likely to slip/tip/whatever, and it doesn't wear on your vehicles paintjob the same way a GW board does.

While I don't have many comments on your current board, as it's a bit too big scale for me, there is one thing I noticed; In some cases you let the moss and dirt reach the outer edges, which can limit you in how you set up the squares for a seamless look. I would recommend that you always have all the edges in the yellow brick theme, so that you can set up the board in any way you wish without it looking 'broken'.

Kudos for such a big paintjob though - I commend you on that one, as it can be daunting to even start! :good:


----------



## Kreuger

Iraqiel said:


> That's true. I was really thinking that I'd most prefer to have Aztec structures like this to do: Age of empires 2 Aztecs


Oh, Age of Empires II, how I love thee! How many hours I have dedicated to thee since the 90's.


Iraqiel said:


> But I think you are right, the old stepped temple look may be the best bet. Two or three on a 4x4 foot table ought to keep things interesting.


I'm sure pyramids could be enough, but I don't see a reason why you couldn't do a village/cluster of houses or a market. 

I think the main difference is whether or not you are going for ruins or a living city. And how historically accurate you really hope to stay.


----------



## Iraqiel

Nordicus said:


> While I don't have many comments on your current board, as it's a bit too big scale for me, there is one thing I noticed; In some cases you let the moss and dirt reach the outer edges, which can limit you in how you set up the squares for a seamless look. I would recommend that you always have all the edges in the yellow brick theme, so that you can set up the board in any way you wish without it looking 'broken'.


It's very true, I thought of it not and so that disjointed look (irksome) is a symptom of painting a tile at a time in isolation as I revised uni podcasts. I think I shall revisit, but some of the tiles have dirt piles right up the the edge which makes it somewhat annoying to try and make the whole thing synergise. I'm planning to use enough leafy terrain and tile-based buildings to counteract the current broken effect... as well as lay it out differently at the event I'm rushing to do terrain for.



Kreuger said:


> I'm sure pyramids could be enough, but I don't see a reason why you couldn't do a village/cluster of houses or a market.
> 
> I think the main difference is whether or not you are going for ruins or a living city. And how historically accurate you really hope to stay.


I initially thought I'd be accurate, but then remembered that I'm doing this for warhammer (I don't really feel attracted to doing 28mm historical aztecs) and threw it out the window. Otherwise, definitely ruins. I'm going to scatter some golden relics and the like about as well.

This is table 1 of 5 too, curses. Luckily, I will be getting some help from the local club to outlay terrain and tables - I have another Secret Weapon 4 x 4 to do (forest theme) and then I'm down to my standard brown and yellow plains Realm of Battle table which I'll be decorating in ruins that may look suspiciously similar to the old 40k corner ruins of yesteryear. 

Unless anyone wants to lend me 300 pounds to spend here?
http://www.waylandgames.co.uk/4grou...ordanburg-and-the-teuden-league/cat_3360.html


----------



## Iraqiel

No photos from today, but last night I took some progress shots of the cathedral I'm doing up for board 2 - a forested chapel grounds board. The terrain will be this cathedral, a garden of Morr from GW, and a groundskeeper's cottage from 4grounds, with as many woodland scenic and similar trees around as I can get my hands on.

Anyway, the Chapel of Sigmar's Light in the Dark Fastness, about half done:


----------



## CLT40k

looks awesome, love the statue


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Both of these boards are going to look great. I'm a big fan of the Pegasus cathedrals, my only complaint with the one I made was that it wouldn't stay together, specifically the buttresses that sweep out from the sides kept coming out until I glued the whole thing to a board that didn't allow the arms to move.


----------



## Iraqiel

CLT40k said:


> looks awesome, love the statue





GrimzagGorwazza said:


> Both of these boards are going to look great. I'm a big fan of the Pegasus cathedrals, my only complaint with the one I made was that it wouldn't stay together, specifically the buttresses that sweep out from the sides kept coming out until I glued the whole thing to a board that didn't allow the arms to move.


Thanks guys. I'm finding the same problem with one of my buttresses too (bet you don't read that every day) and I'm thinking that the judicious application of blue tac could solve the problem for me. 

My internet has taken an hour to fail to upload a bunch of photos, but I got a few from a 750 game against chaos today (planetstrike) and progress on the forest board. Casting resin, I have discovered, is nasty smelling stuff.



Most of my deployment (forgot snipers and a piece of his terrain)



And the first turn, right before he ate my army with obliterators and flamers.

More photos later, or possibly even a batrep if I have time.

Secret Weapon's Rolling Plains tablescape... well, three tiles of it anyway. Resin is curing overnight so I thought I'd snap a progress shot. What would I do next time? Not pour the whole section in one go, so that I could paint fishes or put plants in between layers. By next time, do I mean the remaining three tiles? Maybe... what's it to you?





Cathedral done, stained glass window not well shown off here and the photo I took to do that hasn't uploaded. I'll fix this later.



Trees, trees... So many trees! I am getting thoroughly sick of messing around making trees from reluctant flock and recalcitrant salt-water or pine tree sticks. Damn tropics... Also, bushes and hedgerows on the right. Not sure if I want to make some high, cultivated looking hedges for the cathedral.



Well, that's all that Telstra has deigned fit to grace the internet. More later!


----------



## Tha Tall One

Those are some very nices pieces of terrain, and they go well with your boards!


----------



## Iraqiel

Well, cracked the two boards out for a sneak peek this sunday...





Some minor details yet to be done here and there, but on the whole, sorted. One major board left to go then the club provides the rest for the day. 

Phew, I'm pooped. Night all!


----------



## Iraqiel

Ok!

It's been a quiet period (Wait! No it hasn't!) hobby wise at least, with focus mostly on work and wife. I've managed to snap together some excellent 4Ground terrain, but it wasn't until last night that I managed to put some brush to model and start this:



Which I've now added to my collection of small flamboyant fantasy humans:



Also, I grabbed a snap of the fishes in my river tile - can you spot them?


Lastly, once I've got some more empire basic troops ready for painting, I'll be getting my teeth sunk into this pile of tanks:

I'm pretty excited about these tanks. When these are completed, my Tank Company will have:
1 Shadowsword as the command tank (well... my flagship tank)
3 Baneblades that can be refitted as hellhammers (Apocalypse formation)
1 Leman Russ Vanquisher (the old forgeworld Stygies VIII kit, I love it)
9 Leman Russ Battle Tanks (3 with sponsons, 3 magnetised for sponsons if desired, turrets able to be changed to other variants as desired)
3 Leman Russ Demolishers with sponsons (1 magnetised to be turned into an Executioner)
1 Leman Russ Executioner with sponsons
3 Hellhounds (able to be changed to any variant)
3 Scout Sentinels (2x multilaser, 1x Missile Launcher)
3 Flatbed Chimera Tracks (likely these will go to the artillery Regiment to swap out the emplaced earthshakers where needed.
I'd like another few to make permanent Eradicator and Exterminator variants, but I can swap them out of the leman russ squadrons for everything short of apocalypse.

And after that, I need to make some staked defences for a fantasy town... watch out garden, I'm coming to chop bits of you up!


----------



## LokiDeathclaw

I do like that cathedral! Was considering getting this as my next bit of scenery


----------



## Iraqiel

LokiDeathclaw said:


> I do like that cathedral! Was considering getting this as my next bit of scenery


I highly recommend it mate! The flash wasn't too bad to clean up and once that's done it's pretty well instant terrain. Painting it was pretty easy too, the whole thing took me a few hours over the weekend to make a floor with a design, paint the walls and buttresses and spray gold gribbly bits, then paint clear plastic with glazes for the stained glass effect.

Erfolg! 
A neglected progress shot, sadly left on the SD card for days...


And the third Baneblade, complete and magnetised!



And the logistic element so far - forgeworld will hopefully provide me with a recovery vehicle to supplement this!


Next this month, I will continue with terrain and a few fantasy models for my Empire Regiment of Renown / Mordheim band. Bring on the bits!


----------



## Tawa

Iraqiel said:


>


Loving this! :good:


----------



## Iraqiel

Tawa said:


> Loving this!


Cheers mate! 

My next 40k guy is receiving some attention during my uni lectures: 


And then in the harsh harsh LED lighting that didn't quite register with the camera, I've finished these four gentlemen.








Short of basing, I will have Mr Beatstick McBullgryn done tonight too at this rate!


----------



## Iraqiel

Hehe hunched shoulders and lots of metal... how's that 5+ save?


----------



## Iraqiel

Right. I got the last two or three models for my warband done up before the weekend, then hosted a Regiment of Renown event, which was great fun.

The Knight:



The Pistoleer:



Table One:



I had time to make six houses for this and I grabbed the one in the forward left of the picture from the club. Seven houses made the centre of the table feel nice and Mordheim like, with multi-storied combat and shooting and a general battle for dominance, but the open ground allowed too much line of sight for my taste. If I recreate this style of table, I'll probably be looking at 18 - 21 pieces of town terrain. I can almost feel the urge to make a ruined aqueduct coming on.

Table Two:






Skaven battled orks, elf battled elf and all sorts of shenanigans went on in our lustrian jungle.

Table Three:



Chaos fought a lot on the forested table, winning a swathe of battles with their excellent armour and truly scary lord.

After kitting out three tables, we got to the two club tables which were a little less densely populated... The club has more terrain, but it was in use when I went to get it so... damn.

Table Four:


And Table Five:


I really enjoyed putting together three of the five tables, a Regiment of Renown (my first playable fantasy stuff) and running the whole event. 

We had seven people at the end due to some last minute cancellations, and saw:
A Black Ork heavy Ork Army with Boar Rider (Won the best painted award)
A Black Ork/Savage Ork combo with a goblin archer
A High Elf list with a super heavily armoured dragon prince
A Wood Elf list with only one elf! (Won the player's choice/best on field award)
A Skaven list with many, many rats (Won the best conversions award)
A Chaos list with four models and a super scary chaos knight
and my Empire list.

It was a great day and all involved had between 3 - 5 games (not sure why one of the ork teams only had three games) as well as an all versus all leaders only game to finish.


----------



## Iraqiel

Currently working on getting seven of those knights painted up and a newly acquired great cannon. With the five purchases (six including the duellists) that gives me a 500 point army that I can play, built as:
Battle Wizard L1
Captain of the Empire with sword and board
10 Halbardiers with shields and full command
7 Knights
1 Great cannon.

I don't think it looks like a great list, but the potential I see in fantasy is based on moving blocks of soldiers total war style, so I guess I'll keep building a bit until I can do that. Are 20 man blocks of infantry viable?

As implied, I've got a bit more painting done of late:








And finally, I lined up some tanks as I was putting them into their new citadel crusade case (perfect fit actually, I'm rather pleased):




So. To finish the fantasy army, then decide what to do for the monthly painting challenge. Onwards!


----------



## Iraqiel

Well there's been limited time for construction between social events, uni and work, but I did manage to have a birthday, a game and finish off my empire cannon since the last update. My lovely wife got me an Empire Battalion box for my birthday, so until I've put paid to that my focus will be off the imperial guard.

Photos:

The Cannon!


Some snaps from the game (I was playing chaos against my own AM army fielded by my Brother in Law) 



And my first 10 guys from my birthday present, who will swell my ranks to 10 halbards and 10 swordsmen - the halbards will expand to 20 or 24 as I plan currently.


----------



## Iraqiel

Quick photo dump of my latest two projects, a game and what I have next on my table. Going away for a little bit, see you when I get back!


----------



## Tha Tall One

I really like the shields on those knights, and the rest of their paintjob as wel!


----------



## Iraqiel

Tha Tall One said:


> I really like the shields on those knights, and the rest of their paintjob as wel!


Thanks mate! After seeing the collection at Konopiste Castle I really wanted to get something with a bit of a late Hapsburg feel, and those buttons were perfect!

Well, I got my tank done and swiftly commenced the other big model that I got with that order, which was good fun: 



Rushing, of course, to get done in time for a huge game of apocalypse. I had a few less people turn up than I was expecting, but the game saw about 30,000 points of Black Templars and other imperials pitted against about 20,000 points of Imperial Guard with Chaos support - a desperate battle with little hope of success but much glory to be had!

We spread the game over six tables:







And dropped our jaw a bit when we saw our opponent pull out 13 land raiders, along with a whole ton of other tanks, flyers, drop pods and a thunderhawk gunship!


My various guard were well armed and deployed last though, so despite the small number of chaos on the board(s) we had high hopes for an overall victory or tie...




And being the overproud imperial guard commander who resents having his private war taken over by an entire Templar Crusade, I refused to put my forces on the same table as my so called 'ally' - No traitor guard here! Unfortunately, this didn't bode well for chaos, as the templars got secret objective points for every chaos unit that they slew...







The stage was set, but I sacrificed my first turn due to being the Game Organiser and being preoccupied with tasks, and so chaos stole a march without any Guard artillery support. The Black Templars reinforced their vulnerable points, teleported in their first company, sent wave after wave of drop pod and even readied a force of imperial guard and crimson fists in support. The forest fell and the Black Templars secured the fallen monolith. The Artillery Regiment was interdicted by a wave of drop pod projected dreadnaughts and assault marines. Their defensive platoon was incinerated immediately and the guns, firing all the while, were silenced one by one. 
Chaos was reduced to a thin red line, but retaliated to seize and despoil the fallen thunderhawk and steal the sons of Dorn's geneseed. Chaos fought fiercely elsewhere, but were slowly forced off the Macro Cannon and driven back to back. The Artillery bombarded the advancing Templars but could not halt them.

The Cities, dangerous at the best of times, proved a match for the smaller Templar forces and their allies, as the weight of fire from a full baneblade company and a full leman russ company, each supported by a company of infantry, dulled their blade. Knight Titan fought Knight Titan and tank dueled tank across the streets. Neither side could secure victory conclusively, the Templars holding enough objectives to bring in further reinforcements and call down many orbital strikes. 

Eventually, the ground itself started giving way, taking many of the defenders away with it. Baneblades simply disappeared into a growing pool of lava and the game came to an end with a resounding 81 to 25 point victory for the Black Templars. They held one table, were dominant on three and were almost extinct on the two city tables.








The game lasted 15 hours over two days and was a huge blast to play. We only had four players in the end and I think that if the Chaos side had just had another army turn up (Damn Malal) they would have stood a fighting chance. Still, all honour to the victors and I look forward to our next encounter!


----------



## Iraqiel

Missed a couple of updates thanks to work, a holiday to the UK and my camera playing up...

But I'm back, have painted some stuff that I left waiting for my return and finally fixed the camera!

I won't share the 25 more infantry models I've painted because they look exactly like the other 80 I had before for my urban light infantry, but I'll do an army shot soon to display the complete taskgroup.

Since them, I've done two more vehicles - a second hand hack job of a chimera that was irreparably glued... which I refurbished some of the missing pieces and ignored the rest, painted, and will be happy to field for games; and a FW medium recovery vehicle (Trojan) which I really like and will probably get a companion if I can save up enough before they are also discontinued along with the heavy variant and sentinel power-lifter...


----------



## Loli

Absolutely great work as usual sir. The trojan looks pretty cool.


----------



## Iraqiel

Loli said:


> Absolutely great work as usual sir. The trojan looks pretty cool.


Thanks mate! 

Reading the Trojan's IA entry, apparently it's not a medium recovery vehicle at all, it's a tracked logistics vehicle that doesn't have the unmph for towing other tracks. This changes what I was planning to do with it somewhat, because a. It's a mainstay of the logitics fleet, and b. it gives preferred enemy to any tanks or artillery models (friendly) within 6". For my army, that is awesome!

So... more!


----------



## Iraqiel

Uni seeks to undo me with words...

No major progress lately, but thanks to a rather expensive visit to the UK I do have some new projects to start work on. I think I may be screwed for the monthly challenge though, these are big jobs!


----------



## Tha Tall One

That indeed looks like a very expensive vacation!
Glad to see you bought that dragon, can't wait to see it painted by you!


----------



## DaisyDuke

The war hound will look sweet with your hoard of super heavies.


----------



## Iraqiel

Tha Tall One said:


> That indeed looks like a very expensive vacation!
> Glad to see you bought that dragon, can't wait to see it painted by you!


Sure was mate, I've been feeling it since I got back (but what's life for, right?).
I'm pretty excited about the dragon, but getting the Titan just inspired me and so the dragon shuffled back one or two spots whilst I crack the Warhound out.



DaisyDuke said:


> The war hound will look sweet with your hoard of super heavies.


It should make things a bit more interesting - It's amazing how impotent Baneblades can be! All it takes is one wall of Kans and a round of combat and my tank army is 'Kan Opened'. The Mechanicus support element I'm doing should discourage that a little!

So, I've been remiss and posting most of my WIP shots on my facebook, though it was about time that I translate them across. 

Day 1:And that is far more hours spent painting toes than I feel comfortable with...

Day two - showing some leg already! Chicken legs only, Armour will be tonight's project. Hips as well, time permitting. Nothing glued and no pistons cut until I have worked out the pose and balance.

Day three - life intervened so most of this done after 10 pm. Stupidly attempted the trim after the decoration while zombie level tired, some mess over the red side which will require fixing up before progressing the next step in that pattern. Overall slower than expected, but should be finished tonight.

Day four - saw Axis of Awesome last night, which was awesome, but meant that I didn't start painting again until after 10. Still, progressed to finish the hips and leg Armour, next will be the ground plate and the UppUpper Body pieces. Also undecided as to whether I want two of the plain shin Armour plates or one with the Aquilla.


Day five - if there is one reason that I won't finish this in August (if), that reason is Rome Total War. Never mind work, uni or wife, that game just absorbs my focus for ages... and means that I have to turn my attention to the other three. Anyway, some minor work done after an excellent IG versus Eldar Harlequins last night. Today will be tidying the messy trims and getting more detail and patterns done.

Day six, finished those bits, on to some smaller parts. Then weapons, then head, then assembly. Not yet decided about basing...



And that's it so far. Working on smaller upper body detail pieces right now, getting excited about doing the weapons!


----------



## Nordicus

Iraqiel said:


> Day 1:And that is far more hours spent painting toes than I feel comfortable with...


I can relate - I recall spending 3 hours painting Bloodletter butts earlier in my 40k painting career. Not exactly the most fun I've ever had.

The titan looks very good so far - I look forward to seeing your progress on it  I like the starfilled nightsky theme you got going. 



Iraqiel said:


> Day five - if there is one reason that I won't finish this in August (if), that reason is Rome Total War. Never mind work, uni or wife, that game just absorbs my focus for ages...


Again, I can relate - I've fallen into a Borderlands 2 frenzy here myself, so I'm progressing a little bit less on the Soulgrinders than I originally planned.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Looking great so far, i gotta say, you’re smashing through this much faster than i ever could. I’m lucky if i can get a superheavy down in less than 6 months. To see this much progress in a week is inspiring.




Iraqiel said:


> Day five - if there is one reason that I won't finish this in August (if), that reason is Rome Total War. Never mind work, uni or wife, that game just absorbs my focus for ages...


 
What do you think i was doing between March and July this year? My gamerscore went up nearly 6000 points.


----------



## Iraqiel

Nordicus said:


> I recall spending 3 hours painting Bloodletter butts earlier in my 40k painting career. Not exactly the most fun I've ever had.


On the positive side, surely there aren't too many hobbies where you get to claim these things with a straight face and self image intact.



Nordicus said:


> The titan looks very good so far - I look forward to seeing your progress on it  I like the starfilled nightsky theme you got going.


Thanks! 



Nordicus said:


> Again, I can relate - I've fallen into a Borderlands 2 frenzy here myself, so I'm progressing a little bit less on the Soulgrinders than I originally planned.


It's true that computer gaming takes time out from hobby, but I disagree with GW that computer games and hobby products like GW or Magic Cards are in the same market. Luckily for Australia, so did the Competition Commission.



GrimzagGorwazza said:


> Looking great so far, i gotta say, you’re smashing through this much faster than i ever could. I’m lucky if i can get a superheavy down in less than 6 months. To see this much progress in a week is inspiring.


My pleasure to entertain you with it! It's actually awesome because I can really get a feeling of crescendo with this model - I think any bigger and I'd need to consider taking twice as long to finish any given piece of it, but at this side I can usually get through a piece a day (or a couple of days) and feel like continuity isn't broken. Having said that, the 'by end of August' deadline is definitely helping me stay on track.



GrimzagGorwazza said:


> What do you think i was doing between March and July this year? My gamerscore went up nearly 6000 points.


Brutal!

Day 7. Got some minor detailing and the shoulder pieces done much quicker than anticipated, which meant that I could move on to the weapons! Got them mostly done, just need some black wash over key parts and red to finish up the patterning on the twin turbo laser. Once that's done, on to the head!
I'm undecided though - should I go old school and paint it black and white like the old Armour cast models, or metal and bone with a gold trim?


----------



## Loli

Like when you used it on the plane, the space scheme is looking even better on a larger but tighter/enclosed area and i like the split between the red and the space theme too. Nice plasma effect on the gun too.


----------



## xenobiotic

The split works very well on the 'hound plates. I can see any of those effects being overwhelming on their own. It also helps that you appear to have mastered the effect on the space pattern, it looks very convincing in the pictures. And don't be to down on yourself - you're working at an impressive pace!


----------



## Iraqiel

Loli said:


> Like when you used it on the plane, the space scheme is looking even better on a larger but tighter/enclosed area and i like the split between the red and the space theme too. Nice plasma effect on the gun too.


Thanks mate!



xenobiotic said:


> The split works very well on the 'hound plates. I can see any of those effects being overwhelming on their own. It also helps that you appear to have mastered the effect on the space pattern, it looks very convincing in the pictures. And don't be to down on yourself - you're working at an impressive pace!


Cheers Xeno - though I'd say 'mastered' isn't quite the right way to put it, I've just made up for not being able to pull off your style with doing a more cluttered (stylised?) version of my own. 

Well. After doing not much on day 8, day 9 has proven to me that I am an amateur modeller who should really have entrusted this to someone else whilst I did something constructive, like beat my head against a wall or the like. 

Not dissatisfied with my painting, I did the head and crew up, including the Open Day Princeps who I picked up in July on my holiday.





However, happy that I'd done the legwork, I then decided to put the thing together whilst doing uni. I worked from the feet up, like a fool, and thought that visual references and quick pressure checks would be sufficient to have the legs constructed correctly.


Unfortunately and yet completely predictably, my haphazard leg arrangement has meant that the model is now off balance, with the damn thing pitching forward at any opportunity. This means that I'll have to base it with something sufficiently heavy also, and make sure the foot setting on the base is sufficiently sturdy. Amateurish display.

Then, I discovered that I had no 10mm drill bit. Not yet convinced of my stupidity, I did a quick test of the 5mm magnet to see how strong it was and decided to try and use one of those and a 10mm magnet to magnetise the arms. The 5mm is now irretrievably and ineffectually set into the armpiece, and since the indirect vector of the gun pulling down and away was too much for the magnetic hold, is superglued inside the joint. The turbolaser didn't set well, and has since required some removal and tidying before I re-glue it. 

Basing wise, I'm thinking of using a base-weight from a busted desk lamp, foamboard and a thin MDF base to get a forge-world like look. Unsure whether to return to magnets to hold the feet to the base, since I'll need to get this model some 2000 miles south come December. 

Still, the project 'as it stands' (he says, ironically):


----------



## Loli

Love it


----------



## Matcap

That's a massive beast! Well done!


----------



## Tawa

Matcap said:


> That's a massive beast! Well done!


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Looking good. How did you get the starfield effect?


----------



## Matcap

:laugh:


Tawa said:


>


----------



## Moriouce

It looks great! I love the starfield!


----------



## Iraqiel

@Loli, @Matcap, @Moriouce - Thanks guys! I'm looking at basing now, was originally thinking a desk lamp counterweight on a heavy frame should do the trick... maybe a bit of wood with sand and wrecked mechanicus buildings on it (I'd like to have some removable skitarii on it too...) and I'm just not sure if I want to magnetise it for transport purposes. Then, between drafting an posting this comment, events moved ahead...
@Tawa - thaaaaanks? 
@GrimzagGorwazza the method was more or less the same as a flyer I did at the start of the year, and all credit is due to Xenobiotic for his mad skills and tutorial:


Iraqiel said:


> Thanks @Nordicus! It's pretty much Xenobiotic's recipe with one minor change, instead of stippling the colours first up I applied a watered down brush stroke with a broad brush then stippled black over the top.
> 
> The basic method was -
> 1. Swathes of mephiston red and enchanted blue with watered down paints
> 2. Stipple black to tone down the colours
> 3. Wash with purple
> 4. With not-watered-down mephiston red and enchanted blue, draw star shapes on black or the appropriately coloured patches.
> 5. Within the star shapes, highlight with blazing orange and ice blue respectively.
> 6. Add some dots around areas that look too empty with these colours
> 7. Put a dot of white on the bigger blue stars and dots, put a dot of vomit brown on the red ones.
> 
> voila!


Working on the base for this guy now, I grabbed a 'Flexovit' cutting wheel blade (obviously not a sharp one) sized 254 x 3.1 x 25.4 since it should have the strength and density to make a good base, and only cost a few dollars. Should have thought to buy more superglue though, I'm going to be really giving that stuff a belting...

Once the titan is based, I'll be carting it off to GW for some kill team capture the titan games, and then working on my second wyvern and deathstrike. After them, my avenger strike-fighter, and then perhaps elspeth... If I can summon the courage. Did anyone used to play Heroes of Might and Magic 3? I was thinking of changing the 'carmine' dragon to an 'Azure' dragon like in that game...


----------



## Iraqiel

One titan based and ready to rock. Still a bit concerned about the forward weight, I suppose time will tell how strong the aruldite bond at his feet is.

















About half done on my wyvern, which will bring my squadron up to two. Played two games against necrons yesterday, first long edges, then short edges. Amazing how much difference it makes getting an extra turn of shooting - and my knight made it into base contact on his charge for the second time ever!


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

The base looks great here Iraqiel. You've araldited it to the base but did you add any extra pins to it if not i'd go up through the base with a 2 or 3mm bit, through the base and into the foot. It's glued down now so shouldn't move when you're drilling and it'll just give you that little bit more peace of mind. Though i guess you would be looking at a power drill to get through that cutting wheel so it might not be worth it. 

You said about us playing an apocalypse game before but if you carry on at this rate I'll be massively outnumbered. That's not a feeling orks like.


----------



## Iraqiel

Well, got another Wyvern Mortar Track completed, which is great news for the greenskin front where our plucky imperial guardsmen have been sorely tried by the irrepressible foes of late. 



On another front, the Zazyrians went into battle against the Necrons twice this weekend. The first saw everything going wrong, with reserves not arriving, Knights failing every single shield save and the extreme winds playing havoc with the large amount of cannon shot, rocket artillery and mortar rounds flying over the table - necrons got across the table and seized a solid 4-0 victory.
The second game was much different, as everything was kept the same bar deployment and mission. With short edges and purge the alien, the tables were turned on the necrons, who were slowly beaten into scrap by the long ranged fire, and who lost a full ten blade-bearing lychguard to the Imperial Knight. It was only the appearance of the C'Tan and dogged perserverence of the Overlord that allowed them to salvage some dignity, driving off both veteran squads and destroying the knight on turn 6.



Now that the Titan is done and the mortar track is ready for action, I've got another project out ready to start the September Army Painting challenge with tomorrow - the Avenger. I'm thinking of doing a stuka pattern on it on top, with my space pattern on the undercarriage again like the thunderbolt to keep it in squadron colours.

To celebrate my titan's completion and since I couldn't get anyone to play apocalypse at short notice, I've set up a killteam game in the local GW - seize control of the titan!





Apologies for camera quality, or lack thereof. My DSLR has been having issues such as me losing the charger or not having it handy... totally not my forgetfulness at fault here, oh no.


----------



## Iraqiel

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> The base looks great here Iraqiel. You've araldited it to the base but did you add any extra pins to it if not i'd go up through the base with a 2 or 3mm bit, through the base and into the foot. It's glued down now so shouldn't move when you're drilling and it'll just give you that little bit more peace of mind. Though i guess you would be looking at a power drill to get through that cutting wheel so it might not be worth it.
> 
> You said about us playing an apocalypse game before but if you carry on at this rate I'll be massively outnumbered. That's not a feeling orks like.


Pinning is definitely on the agenda, this guy just doesn't want to stay upright without it. I'll have to be careful with that base though, I don't want to negate its strength by shattering it or otherwise ruining it. Hmmm. A difficult question indeed.

Outnumbering orks is what mankind strives to achieve! Hopefully though, we'll be out of close quarters with you for the whole game, or else we're toast.


----------



## Iraqiel

No progress on Titan Stability beyond adding another layer of superglue to the monster's feet. This is because he's been in the local GW along with one of my tables and some manufactorum terrain for the best part of a week, being used along with two enginseers and his princeps as objectives in a massive week of Killteam goodness. I've played five games of 3 to 6 player, random activation killteam this week and it has been totally awesome. 







In addition to the gaming, I've managed to get another model out - the Avenger Strike Fighter has arrived to provide support to the poor bloody infantry, courtesy of the same imperial navy fleet who supplied my 'ace' Thunderbolt. To show that these guys are totally separate to the Guard, unlike the valkyrie/vendetta/vulture squadron who is attached, I've unified the fast jets with the space themed underbelly and pilot uniforms.


----------



## Iraqiel

I traded some yet to be identified tyranid models from my collection for six 3rd? Ed Metal Catachans from a friend, including the demo charge guys, metal heavy flamers and Strachan's old sculpt. Neat! 








The light here doesn't show it, but this sculpt has a diaphram that just screams "iron man chest light", which I have done in red and yellow.

Also, got off my arse and painted the landing pad that I've had sitting base sprayed for probably about 12 months now. Progress at last! Also, I managed to get my hands on one of these, which I gleefully look forward to rendering faithfully into some gold and blue colours. I'd normally fit it right in with the rest of my Wall of Martyrs terrain, but this particular piece is rare enough that I think I'll paint it like the (very impressive) studio team has... perhaps with some minor differences.


----------



## Iraqiel

Shots of the plasma obliterator will come later, but in the mean time, here's a robot size comparison shot:


And a pre-paint picture of my current project - my third wyvern and twenty more guardsmen for the light infantry company.


Tonight I have a 1250 point game and then Saturday I'm playing 10,000 points. I'll post up a picture of that army tonight or tomorrow, as well as pictures of the game later.


----------



## Iraqiel

Sneak Peek at my 10,000 point list getting prepped for tomorrow. I'll put up game photos afterwards as well!


----------



## Loli

Holy moly, thats alot.I couldn't even grasp moving all that on a board.!


----------



## Moriouce

Love it! 10 000 pts armoured might!


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Iraqiel said:


> I traded some yet to be identified tyranid models from my collection for six 3rd? Ed Metal Catachans from a friend, including the demo charge guys, metal heavy flamers and Strachan's old sculpt. Neat!


 All are 3rd edition with the exception of the rear left "demo" guy, he's a 2nd edition lascannon loader.



> The light here doesn't show it, but this sculpt has a diaphram that just screams "iron man chest light", which I have done in red and yellow.


 Love that sculpt, it's so much nicer than the current one, a lot more movement.

That is a terrifying amount of armour, i've changed my mind about our apocalypse game. If you could spend all of next year painting only infantry that'd be grand.


----------



## Iraqiel

Loli said:


> Holy moly, thats alot.I couldn't even grasp moving all that on a board.!


Fortunately (?) for me, I only got to move about half of it around at a time thanks to either time restrictions or casualties. We played 45 minute turns and he had a bunch of strategic moves (Helldrake Formation strike in my turn 1, interceptor shots and blind barrage) that took critical minutes out of my first turn. 



Moriouce said:


> Love it! 10 000 pts armoured might!


It was a very impressive force and great fun to play. Next time, I'll take some advice I had given to me and play on an 8 x 6 table at minimum to give me a chance to get all the armour on at once

... but we were somewhat constrained by playing in the GW. 



GrimzagGorwazza said:


> All are 3rd edition with the exception of the rear left "demo" guy, he's a 2nd edition lascannon loader.





GrimzagGorwazza said:


> Love that sculpt, it's so much nicer than the current one, a lot more movement.


Ah awesome, thanks Grimzag! Funnily enough, I only got my hands on him because his previous owner decided that they didn't like his sculpt compared to the new one. He's since disgraced himself twice and distinguished himself twice, dying without firing a shot in the face of a horde of orks and then a squad of tactical marines (failed three look out sir rolls, three armour saves and then three feel no pain rolls as soon as he stuck his head up!) but then commanded the day and survived the Apoc battle and then stood up to a paladin star unit, killing the daemon hammer and surviving all return hits - though his entourage was less successul!



GrimzagGorwazza said:


> That is a terrifying amount of armour, i've changed my mind about our apocalypse game. If you could spend all of next year painting only infantry that'd be grand.


Aw come on man, you know as well as I that once your wave of orks hits, there's no stopping them! Besides, a couple of Morkanaughts scattered through a green tide with pain boys makes the ork infantry pretty resilient to tank fire. My infantry should be almost completed in a month or two, I don't have much more planned for them until I regain motivation to go hunting for more heavy weapons squads. I'll take them all out and get a photo this week, perhaps. Next year, I plan to duplicate my guard army in Epic 6mm scale and then save up for another Titan, whilst working through backlog projects between blowing my paychecks.

So, some pictures from the battle:
I won first turn, which meant that I set up first.
Guard Deployment:



Tightly packed, meaning I wouldn't be seeing much deep striking inside my deployment zone. However, it was a gamble on how many blast templates I could stop before turn 1 Chaos...

Chaos deployment:


He failed to get the initiative, which was lucky for me.
His six helldrakes swooped 60" and vector struck along my line at the start of my
turn, doing some damage but, thanks to my dense deployment messing with his ability to fly over models without leaving the board, not as much as it could have. He still chose to do a quick flyover with some and took hullpoints off a collection of vehicles. 



I had a very limited movement phase, but he had delayed me a lot with his hesitation and consideration of his vector strikes... I only had 25 minutes left in my turn! He cleverly deployed a 'blind barrage' strategic card at the start of my shooting phase, meaning that half his army was screened from direct fire. I charged my Imperial Knight Errant forward towards his predator annihilator line, jockeyed some tanks and then activated my first of two strategic assets - 'Earth Shattering Bombardment'. This allowed all four of my manticores to fire all of their missiles on the first turn. I rolled well, with an eight, eight, nine and eight result for each. Damage was serious, with his terminator bearing land raiders immobilised, a vindicator destroyed, his firestorm nexus almost destroyed, a collection of hull points taken from his warhound titan (not pictured because he didn't want to put the torso on the legs for fear of someone knocking the table and killing it) and two lord of skulls, and his macro cannon destroyed. A good result. My warhound and plasma obliterator fired, but they were thwarted by the lord of skull's demon saves... for now. Time went and I didn't get a chance to fire my shadowsword, baneblades or leman russ tanks, leaving me a bit peeved but overall quite satisfied by the results.




In his first turn, he brought in some limited reserves such as his melta raptor squad, with an attached sorceror, and those heldrakes who had flown off in my turn. He has some incredible luck now, activating his 'demon shell' strategic card, and firing a single shot strength D boltround at my imperial knight. He then rolls a six on the table, ignoring its shield and blowing it sky high! To follow that up, he rumbles forward with lords of skulls, wounded titan and a whole collection of forgefiends. His heldrakes get to work with hades autocannons and vector strikes, killing a chimera and damaging some tanks. His lord of skulls each fired, destroying two leman russ and damaging the macharius vanquisher. The titan fired, damaging everything in the back corner, and then his maulerfiends charged in making a 12" charge to crash into my executioner and destroy it! The forces of chaos ended their turn closer in the centre and left flank and actually assaulting my line on the right flank, with Helldrakes the whole way across my line causing havoc.



At the start of my turn two, the bulk of my imperial navy force arrived... an ill fated flight. The Avenger Strike Fighter was, after some hesitation over targets by the opponents, intercepted and brought down by lascannon fire from the firestorm nexus (despite its damage). The enemy icarus autocannon stripped two hull points and a pair of weapons from the Thunderbolt. I chose to use the 're-arm' strategic card, and then tried to dogfight his helldrakes - but despite three vendettas, a thunderbolt and a hydra being on the table, I only managed to collectively strip three hull points and cause a locked velocity! The ground forces had much greater success, manticores firing their one rocket each wrecked the terminator's land raiders and shook a vindicator, the baneblades made short work of the two predator annihilators and their attendant warpsmith, the titan killed the firestorm nexus for good, the shadowsword killed the enemy titan and the macro cannon sent the two lord of skulls up with a boom! All did not go to plan though, a baneblade demolisher cannon scattered back onto the squadron and clipped one of them, stripping another hull point from the lead tank. The titan rolled a 'gets hot' on his plasma blast gun and deals a hull point of damage to himself as well. 
Even the crumpling right flank has some relief, with a maulerfiend dispatched and the raptors reduced in number.









From this point I thought I had the game in the bag, but turn 2 chaos brought some nasty surprises. These started with the effectiveness that 6 helldrakes will have when vector striking 5 Imperial navy flyers - in short order, I was reduced from 4 to two flyers, each with hull points missing and one down a twin linked lascannon. Next, another of those predator annihilators arrived on his fortified hill and commenced putting fire down onto my baneblades. He then deep struck from reserves 9 individual obliterators, scattering only one of them back into reserves. He now had a much bolstered right flank and a lethal force in front of my baneblades. His plasma toting forge fiend moved up and damaged a leman russ, and his forces on my right flank killed another two or three leman russ. His vindicators moved up behind his new obliterator front and opened fire on my baneblades as well, leaving one of them on a precarious one hull point and another heavily damaged. The macro cannon also saw some incoming fire, reducing it to two structure points.



Turn 3 guard saw me thunderblitz a trio of obliterators with my baneblades, killing two but losing a hull point from my right tank in return. My vultures came on along with my melta vet squad but the demolisher squadron, wyverns and tech priest squad all couldn't fit and stayed off the board. The titan overheated its plasma again and lost a hull point again! More devastation was wrought on chaos, the Khorne berserker's landraider was destroyed and then shortly afterwards they were, leaving Kharn on one health staring down a baneblade lascannon... the encounter did not go well for him. However, despite not swinging an axe, he didn't die without cost for in killing the landraider, a primary weapon scattered a full 12" backwards onto my lead baneblade! (I detected a worrying trend here...) the Baneblade was of course penetrated, and exploded, doing further damage to its squadron mates, but allowing a chimera behind to 'flat out' forward and make space for reinforcements to come through behind. The right flank is feeling slimmer, but the appearance of the melta vets saves the day, killing one obliterator whilst the remaining forces deal with the other. The vultures had poor luck, being intercepted on the way in and one losing its twin linked punisher cannon. Shots plink off power armour and helldrake alike and one pilot sees his doom coming fast. 


Turn 3 Chaos continues its ragged advance, bringing yet another predator annihilator replacement into the field, using helldrakes to great effect and knocking out two manticores, another vendetta, a vulture and probably some other stuff. His forces on my right flank kill the last leman russ, leaving the hydra, a damaged manitcore and my chimera-bound melta vets as the last forces in the corner and the only forces with a chance at defending my shadowsword. His obliterator, aware of this, blasts it with melta and strips a hull point. He sends in more reserves to try and force this flank, with an autocannon forge fiend and a hellbrute with plasma cannon and thunderhammer entering. The centre of the board sees the entry of reinforcements as well, with a nurgle psyker on bike revving his way onto the battlefield. He tried to bolster the left flank with a supreme squad of 10 warp talons, who deep strike in close to the board edge... and then just sit there... while the obliterators remaining kill the second baneblade, leaving just one to go.



In my turn 4 the demolishers and tech priest finally arrive, blasting their way on to the battlefield and ending the plasma forgefiend's incursion into my table half. The tech priest fails to repair the titan, but on the plus side the titan doesn't get hot this turn! Unfortunately, the full fire of the titan and macro cannon and both remaining leman russ fail to kill the nurgle bike sorceror, who waves them all away with his 2+ cover save or 4+ invulnerable save. My baneblade rams the lead vindicator and kills it, shoots the warp talons and reduces them to a mere few and tries but fails to destroy the trailing vindicator. My Macharius vanquisher, a quiet achiever, polishes off the last predator annihilator. The Shadowsword does nothing particularly impressive but does manage to kill the last obliterator on the board, and the guardsmen squad disembark and unleash all their fire on the jump pack sorceror, finally killing him with the last shot. Somewhere along the line, the hellbrute's hammer is confiscated by a weapon destroyed result. Harker disembarks with his crew, and as the plasma obliterator fortification turns all of abbadon's bodyguard into a fine wisp of smoke, harker unleashes with his heavy bolter Payback, which hits Abaddon, rends, and takes his last hit point when his invulnerable save is failed! 




Turn 4 Chaos was reasonably successfull, despite the immense casualties that they had taken. The last vindicator puts a round on the baneblade doing d3 hull points, and a charge by the nearby chaos dreadnaught puts the nail in the coffin for it... without even the courtesy of being immolated in the catastrophic damage result! A helldrake decided that harker didn't need the kudos and burned him and his squad to a crisp, and another helldrake thought that this was such a good idea that it did the same thing to the melta vets in the crater in the centre of the board. The melta vets on the right flank didn't get a chance to hide either, as their chimera was destroyed by the hades autocannon from another helldrake. In the centre, the few remaining Chaos Space Marines sheltering in the ruins of the Firestorm Nexus make a break for the centre objective, but roll poorly and are stuck halfway there. The nurgle sorceror shoots forward and kills an IG primaris psyker who was foolishly trying to cast banishment all game... On the right flank, the forge fiend and hellbrute advance steadily, firing as they go. They do some damage to vehicles around the center right of my line. Chaos may be thin on the ground, but they are proving implacable in their determination!



Turn 5 - I kill the nurgle bike sorceror with a lot of firepower. It took a lot more than I felt it should! The tech priest again fails to repair the titan, the incompetent buffoon! The Leman Russ Demolishers take revenge for the killing of the baneblade, killing the warp talons and the Chaos dreadnaught, but an unluck scatter hits the Macro Cannon bastion and destroys it! Strachan survives the traumatic experience and runs into the adjacent bunker to shelter from the baleflamey weather. I pin the marines down who were making a break for the centre objective and clear the enemy off their objective, thinking now that I can conclusively declare a victory soon...

But Chaos turn 5 has one more play up the opponent's sleeve, and he hovers his helldrakes! They burninate the techpriest and the right flank melta vets and coast over to contest my objective, seeing as they'd cleared away troops and left only tanks on it! The Chaos space marines in the centre, pinned, are unable to seize the centre objective, and the other ragged remnants of the chaos army are too far away to recapture their objective. The day is done, with a tie for both sides and mass destruction on the board.



It was an epic game, and though good attitudes waivered about the turn 3 mark with a lot of 'show me the rules' calls being made, the majority of the game was highly enjoyable. We tied 11-11 on victory points, which was fitting for such an awesome game. The 45 minute turns only limited us on the first turn and were much more of a disadvantage to me, which I did not expect. The game lasted from about 10am until 3.30 that afternoon, with no breaks. I'm much happier about this style of game than the games with huge numbers of people, and next time I think I'll make sure that there are no more than 4 players, though hopefully I'll get a full weekend to allow turns to go longer and my artillery to have even more effect!

Hope you enjoyed, heretics. I certainly did.


----------



## Radu Lykan

Looks like you got shafted first turn with half your army not getting to shoot 
At least it was still a draw
Army looks glorious, one day, one day...........

Having just painted up a straken counts as it's good to see somebody else using him


----------



## Iraqiel

Radu Lykan said:


> Looks like you got shafted first turn with half your army not getting to shoot


Haha I can see what you mean, but believe me after dropping 4 D strength large blasts and 33 strength 10 AP 4 large blasts (barrage) before that, it really didn't feel like I was. It was pretty glorious opening up firing with that after being a little rattled by the Helldrakes.

Straken has been an interesting purchase, he's a temperamental fighter depending on when the game forces him to be thrust into the thick of things...


----------



## Kreuger

45 minute turns are an interesting limitation. It sounds like it's the whole game turn, which definitely disadvantages some armies more than others. And it works seem to always give a significant advantage to the player going first. 

It might be worth using a chess clock or a timer to manage turn length. That way even if your opponent's half of the turn runs long you aren't penalized. Each player gets 27.5 minutes per player turn.


----------



## Iraqiel

Kreuger said:


> whole game turn


No, we were playing 45 minute player turns, which add up (without any breaks) to 7.5 hours of game play, assuming that everyone uses the whole turn. What actually happened with that was turn 1 saw both sides hit the time limit, turn 2 was better judged and finished around the 35-40 minute mark for IG and 30-35 minute mark for chaos, then the turns got shorter and shorter as the complex rules were sorted out or expended and the psykers and close combats died out. I'd imagine that with a more combat focussed army, the time limit could have played in more, but not in this game. 

I think that without your stop-clock idea, the system is liable to some abuse and ill feeling. I was getting a bit annoyed with his delaying me cracking on with things and eating up time on my turn 1, but then if I think about 45 minute game turns whoever has the larger army is almost going to be at a disadvantage by default and the other player will definitely draw out their turn, more so even than with limited player turns.

I think the purpose of timing turns (aside from finishing at a reasonable hour) should be more about keeping the game flowing and forcing decision making by each player. Apocalypse can be really boring and demoralising for the player on the receiving end of a turn, and a time limit firstly gives a light at the end of the tunnel but also forces decisions to be made, if not quickly, after only minimal consideration. The action-reaction nature of the game doesn't get too lost in the scale then, which I feel is important.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Iraqiel said:


> I think the purpose of timing turns (aside from finishing at a reasonable hour) should be more about keeping the game flowing and forcing decision making by each player. Apocalypse can be really boring and demoralising for the player on the receiving end of a turn, and a time limit firstly gives a light at the end of the tunnel but also forces decisions to be made, if not quickly, after only minimal consideration. The action-reaction nature of the game doesn't get too lost in the scale then, which I feel is important.



Hmm it might be something i look into when you put it like that. Whilst we normally run an entire weekend so running out of time to finish isn't really an issue there are a couple of players in our group, one who becomes distracted very very easily and another who is diabetic but becomes very sloppy with his insulin/food intake so towards the later turns starts falling asleep. This might be a way of keeping them all focussed, though i don't like the idea of trying to control 2 green tides (150 boys in each) with a clock ticking. 
Hmmm *does some quick orky maths* though i could fit them all in 10 stompas. 

With the first turn shenannigans why not set a rule that opponent tomfoolery stops the clock until it's resolved.

Edit: Just realised stompas only have a 20 model capacity. Hmm requires more thought.


----------



## Iraqiel

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> i don't like the idea of trying to control 2 green tides (150 boys in each) with a clock ticking.


Considered movement trays for your green tide? If you made 25 model movement trays and cut silhouettes out of cellophane or cheesecloth (or paper?) of the bases of your terrain, you could just move trays of 25 at a time and 'drape' cover over them when they need to enter it.


----------



## Iraqiel

Well, played a 9 sentinel based army a few days ago and really ate it hard in the face of a fast and determined Ork motorised assault. Was still a fun game, but it was much more of a desparate last stand than I thought it would be, for pretty much the entire game! Still ran to 5 turns, but it was a short 3rd, 4th and 5th for me!

Ork Deployment



IG Deployment



The board


Ork turn 1



IG turn 1


Ork turn 2



IG Turn 2



Ork turn 3


Those lobbas look awesome (Victoria Miniatures) but man are they a good draw against guard. They have a fair chance of knocking out any side AV10 vehicles, and are devastating against T3 5+ infantry.

IG Turn 3
Mind you, they don't like being assaulted. Nor running away. Not one bit.




Ork turn 5 (sorry, forgot a turn of photos - everything except the scout sentinels died)


So that was fun, but brutal and desparate. Made a wealth of 4+ cover saves but as soon as I was in Close Combat, it was all over.

I've also been painting recently:

More meat for the grinder:
(Damn, didn't realise I'd mis-focussed)

More grinder for the grinder 9:

And sentinel no#10 - a scout sentinel to lead the 'Emperor's Talons' formation in Apocalypse:


Now, on to do exam study. Maybe one day I'll have a finished army and no more exams...

...

... unlikely.


----------



## Iraqiel

Ah the poor bloody infantry...

More squishies completed this month, and some less squishy ones too... so... crunchies?









Also had great fun playing another game against the orks - a different player this time, and this time despite some nail biting moments and harrowing shock attack gun rolls, I won by a narrow margin of Maelstrom points. Great game, wore down the waves of ork boys at great cost, and was left with only a little number of assets to try and bring the game under my thumb on the last two turns.


----------



## ntaw

Dude! I saw that Commissar (1st pic above) in the painting deathmatch and absolutely loved it. Great job on that crispness of those tiny details k:

I am quite jealous of your large games too...I rarely get to play bigger than 1500, occasionally 17/1850 if my opponent can bulk up their list, but I absolutely love huge blowouts with tons of models and cool scenery.


----------



## Iraqiel

ntaw said:


> Dude! I saw that Commissar (1st pic above) in the painting deathmatch and absolutely loved it. Great job on that crispness of those tiny details
> 
> I am quite jealous of your large games too...I rarely get to play bigger than 1500, occasionally 17/1850 if my opponent can bulk up their list, but I absolutely love huge blowouts with tons of models and cool scenery.


Thanks man! That commissar was really fun to do, I kinda wish I could do more like that... so maybe I will one day.

The Larger games are by exception, but are definitely great fun to get into. I guess I've played two apoc games this year, and really enjoyed both. Other options may be to make an awesome terrain set and then get a bunch of friends and play random activation kill team on the table. I did that when I first finished my titan and had an absolute blast.

The big games are great but having all those models on the table has a downside, and that's time! Maybe look around and see if you know anyone with insane collections who would like a second general to field their force against one or two opponents?


----------



## Iraqiel

Ok, painted up my second and third hydras and my second deathstrike! Which is very cool because my guard list is now looking pretty complete...



Supreme HQ:
Creed (Don't have yet)
Clr SGT Kell (Don't have yet)
Hero Veteran (haven't modelled yet)
Hero Veteran (haven't modelled yet)
Hero Medic (haven't modelled yet)
Astropath
Master of Ordinance
Officer of the Fleet
Nork Deddog
Imperial Bastion

Light infantry Company
Coy HQ
Coy Commander
Vox
Medic
(Standard Bearer - for coolness)
Autocannon
Commissarial Cadet Squad
Platoon 1 - Platoon Command Squad, 5 Infantry Squads (only 3 done so far), 3 HWT, 2 SWT, Commissars x 2
Platoon 2 - Platoon Command Squad, 5 Infantry Squads (only 3 done so far), 3 HWT, 2 SWT, Commissars x 2
Platoon 3 - Platoon Command Squad, 5 Infantry Squads (only 3 done so far), 3 HWT, 2 SWT, Commissar, Priest (no priest yet)
Armoured Sentinel Squadron with Plasma Cannons x 3
Wyvern Squadron, 3 Tracks
Aegis defence line x 3


Mechanised Company
Company Command Squad with Col Straken, Flamer, heavy flamer, Missile Launcher, Astropath, Master of ordinance, officer of the fleet, Chimera, armour, camo
Lord Commissar with Emperor's Benediction
Veteran Squad with GSGT Harker, 2x Flamer, heavy flamer, missile launcher, fwd sentries, chimera
Veteran Squad with 3 x Melta, Missile launcher, Carapace armour, chimera
Veteran Squad with 3 x Melta, Missile launcher, Carapace armour, chimera
Veteran Squad with 3 x Melta, Missile launcher, Carapace armour, chimera
Tempestus Scion Squad with 10 men, two hot shot volley guns, chimera

Commando Company
Company Command Squad with CComd with Plasma Pistol, 4 x Plasma Guns, Astropath, Master of Ordinance, Officer of the Fleet, Carapace Armour, Camo Gear
Bullgryn Squad with Slabshields (6)
Bullgryn Squad with power mauls (1 only at present, need 3 more)
Tempestus Scion Platoon with Prime Command Squad, 2 plasma, medic, vox (+ Banner I need to put together for cool factor), Scion squad (6, 5 done currently) with vox, 2 x Hotshot volley guns, Scion squad (6, 5 done currently) with vox, 2 x Hotshot volley guns.
Veteran Squad with 3 x Plasma, Carapace Armour, Camo Cloaks, Demolitions
Veteran Squad with 3 x Plasma, Carapace Armour, Camo Cloaks, Demolitions

Armoured Company
1 Leman Russ commander in Vanquisher
9 x Leman Russ Battle Tanks
3 x Leman Russ Demolishers
1 x Leman Russ executioner
3 x Leman Russ Punisher (don't have these yet)
3 x Mixed Leman Russ support tank sqn.
3 x Hellhounds
3 x Scout Sentinels (4th for sentinel commander with banner)
3 x Armoured Sentinels with autocannons
Macharius Vanquisher
3 x Baneblades
1 x Shadow sword
1 x Stormlord (don't have this yet)

Artillery Battery
9 x Basilisk
3 x Earthshaker emplacements (but I need to steal the guns from the basilisks at the moment)
6 x manticores (only got 4 right now)
3 x Deathstrikes (only got 2 now)
Praetor Missile Launcher

Air Support
Valkyrie Command Squadron 3 Birds (not assembled, still missing 1)
Valkyrie Squadron 3 Birds
Vendetta Squadron 3 Birds
Vulture Squadron 3 Birds
2 x Thunderbolt Fighters (got 1 so far)
2 x Avenger Strike Fighters (Got 1 so far)
Marauder Destroyer (I wish)

Logistics Squadron
4 x Enginseers - Got 3 so far
Servitors, many.
3 x Trojan Support vehicles (only own 1 right now)
Quartermaster (not put together)
Q Squad (not put together)
3 x Chimera flatbeds

That's the plan, then next I'll be repairing my Daemons and starting my Titan Legion in earnest.

I was lucky enough to get an escalation game in, where my mech guard had to try and escort a HellHammer tank through an ork ambush - 3 points for me if it lived or 3 points to the orks for killing it.

It all started well, but as usual as soon as those crazy orks hit, it was all over red rover!


----------



## Iraqiel

Repairs and repaint done! Second Vindicare Assassin ready to take to the board.



mmmm look at that well toned butt... who wouldn't want that slotting the enemies of the immortal God-Emperor from up to six feet away?


----------



## Nordicus

He looks good man :good: it's a bit hard to get a real feel for him with a flash in his face though. Is the any chance we could have one with no flash and natural lighting?


----------



## Iraqiel

Nordicus said:


> Is the any chance we could have one with no flash and natural lighting?


Ask and ye shall receive but mein gott man, the few times I get hobby time in during daylight are sweltering, humid and stinking hot. Luckily, also cloudy today! Australia - it's out to kill you.

Also pictured are the quake cannon craters done for my realm of battle urban board, the first dedicated terrain I've done for it too...


----------



## ntaw

Loving that Vindicare, with his excessively long rifle. Mine sits on my desk, patiently waiting for me to paint him after being repaired several times.


----------



## Mossy Toes

Thank you, brave soul, for forging your way toward better photos.


----------



## Iraqiel

ntaw said:


> Loving that Vindicare, with his excessively long rifle. Mine sits on my desk, patiently waiting for me to paint him after being repaired several times.


Have you seen the AMR? It's whopping. Also, kinda had the boys anti-tank rifle in mind. On a side note, why is it that the barrel on this kit is so breakable? I haven't seen a complete one for years.



Mossy Toes said:


> Thank you, brave soul, for forging your way toward better photos.


I'm sure I'll be getting a medal through the post any day now...

On a side note, I had to remove a spider the size of a child's hand from my shoulder when I was out "gardening" (i.e hacking down fiendish palm fronds and piling them onto a ute to take load after load to the dump). It was going for my neck, the bugger! I could pretty much have saddled it and used it with an ork army...


----------



## ntaw

Iraqiel said:


> Have you seen the AMR? It's whopping. Also, kinda had the boys anti-tank rifle in mind.


No, but from a ballistic point of view big long barrel jives with range and power.



Iraqiel said:


> On a side note, why is it that the barrel on this kit is so breakable? I haven't seen a complete one for years.


Ask and ye shall receive! I actually drilled the barrel out and pinned it after the last break.










....I gotta fix that wrist/gun gap bad.


----------



## Iraqiel

ntaw said:


> I actually drilled the barrel out and pinned it after the last break.


Nice one! That guy is truly a relic now, you'll have to keep him safe for future generations to admire. How are you planning to paint him?


----------



## ntaw

Iraqiel said:


> Nice one! That guy is truly a relic now, you'll have to keep him safe for future generations to admire. How are you planning to paint him?


hahaha this guy is of secret origins. There's plenty kicking about for those who look hard enough, though I did actually used to have the metal one back with the old Codex: Assassins of 3rd (?) edition. I'll likely paint him similar to the way I did my Callidus, with a ton of black washes and grey highlights...though hopefully it turns out a bit more coherent looking. For reference:


----------



## Iraqiel

ntaw said:


> a ton of black washes and grey highlights...


Black washes have been the central theme for all my assassins - first they get a nice bright paintjob with at least three layers and highlights, then they get the black wash, right in the kisser! And, generally, all over.


----------



## The Gunslinger

Had some time to kill in a bus station so flicked through your plog again, makes me want to move out there just to play games with you. Incredible stuff, so envious. One day I will turn my 20 guardsmen into a real army!


----------



## Iraqiel

The Gunslinger said:


> Had some time to kill in a bus station so flicked through your plog again, makes me want to move out there just to play games with you. Incredible stuff, so envious. One day I will turn my 20 guardsmen into a real army!


Thanks mate! Been a bit quiet lately, moved into a house, a new state, had a baby last week and uni/work have been pretty big. I do plan to do updates soon... I've just spent 20 days painting a bunch of skitarii, which I should record for posterity!


----------



## The Gunslinger

Iraqiel said:


> Thanks mate! Been a bit quiet lately, moved into a house, a new state, had a baby last week and uni/work have been pretty big. I do plan to do updates soon... I've just spent 20 days painting a bunch of skitarii, which I should record for posterity!


Hey that's some great news, congrats! 

But yea I can see how your hobby time could suffer with all that going on, but I'm sure I speak for everyone when I say we would love to see what ever progress you make.


----------



## ntaw

Iraqiel said:


> Thanks mate! Been a bit quiet lately, moved into a house, a new state, had a baby last week and uni/work have been pretty big. I do plan to do updates soon... I've just spent 20 days painting a bunch of skitarii, which I should record for posterity!


Awesome man, congrats! I had a son two months ago and my hobby basically stopped save a couple models built :laugh:

How's your sleep going so far?


----------



## Kreuger

@Iraqiel hey congrats! Parenthood is a trip. =)

And @ntaw after the first few months your painting will pick up again once the little one sleeps through the night more. My hobbying really picked up when my daughter was 6 months to 18 months. She'd go to bed early. Sleep the night, usually. And I just had to be able to listen for her if the was a problem.


----------



## jin

man, i don't have any of that -
two dogs, an addiction to cognitive science research,
and the only hobby time that i see is blog reading
podcast listening on buses and at the gym
and the occasional forum post.

i suspect that this is because the space wherein any hobby must be undertaken
is ill-suited to the enterprise.
plus the fact that i already spend most of the time in this same chair
at this same desk,
when i stop 'working' i end up wanting to move.

anyways, it is worth asking:
how does one go about setting up his hobby workstation
in a new house in a new state with a new baby?

do you construct a paint booth?
do you have a room large enough for a fullsized gaming table?
in south korea, this is not an easy thing to do...

i had thought of building a 6x4 against a wall
made from 2 3x4 panels,
that could rotate.
so, after one player's turn, the sections would be lifted and spun around and replaced.
both players would stand on the same side, all game long,
only the view would change.
this would easily save space.

would be cool to see how you manage all your kit and its bashing.


----------



## Iraqiel

The Gunslinger said:


> Hey that's some great news, congrats!


Thanks man, your comments lately have really motivated me to revitalise this blog! We'll see how I go with hobby time to meet blog time...



ntaw said:


> Awesome man, congrats! I had a son two months ago and my hobby basically stopped save a couple models built
> 
> How's your sleep going so far?


Congrats yourself Mate! Sleep was minimal, but we've got friends and family staying to help out now so we are getting a little more sleep at night.



Kreuger said:


> @Iraqiel hey congrats! Parenthood is a trip. =)


Thanks @Krueger, I'm looking forward to the journey! Also looking forward to sleeping a night through too, though...



jin said:


> would be cool to see how you manage all your kit and its bashing.


Great idea with the rotating table! What about a removable section so that you could stand 2 feet closer to the wall in the middle, then step back and replace the section to play the 2 feet furthest from the wall? Or magnetise bases and have a magnetic general's troop moving stick?

Bear in mind that the average Australian house is far bigger than any house I've been to in Asia (apart from some expat mansions I saw in indonesia, but... man. Opulent...). I will take some photos of the hobby spaces now though, my wife has allowed me a gaming room and we have a shared workspace with a huge table I got from a second hand furniture place.

Over the last two days I discovered that my camera had been left on, so that's been on charge for ages. I'll wait for that to come back online before I showcase my skitarii, but in the mean time, here is the model I'll be using for a chaos lord in a Chaos v Space Wolves Path to Glory Campaign I'll be playing soon with a friend, and then some shots from a couple of the monthly Apoc games I've been involved in this year, both at home and at the FLGS.


5,500 points Guard Tank army vs Farsight Tau









We called a tie due to the Tau's valiant efforts and time constraints, but there was only a couple of stealth suits and two flyers left of the tau side and a couple of leman russ and a sorely wounded baneblade left of the Guard. Great game!

5,000 points Guard artillery and light infantry vs Khorne Daemonkin














Stupid maneuvering and deployment on my part saw the Daemonkin get a first turn charge off with the Maulerfiends, leading to the complete collapse of the left flank by turn three. The right flank held its own in the bunker complex, but it would only have been a matter of time before the the Chaos forces made their way over after carving through the artillery and silenced the last few men. A good game but early mistakes cost me sorely!

Ok, skitarii update in the next few days.


----------



## jin

i take it that the second game was in your game room.
nice.
good looking kit, as always.
liftin the heavy points load too.
damn.
wrist must be tired from tossing 80dice at a time for ten hours.


----------



## Iraqiel

jin said:


> an addiction to cognitive science research


Vocationally or as a hobby? I love reading Norman Doige's books and would be interested if you can recommend some more good ones for a layman...



jin said:


> wrist must be tired from tossing 80dice at a time for ten hours.


Lucky I don't do this for work or I'd have to do a WHS Risk Assessment on Repetitive Stress Injury risk...

Thanks for the compliments though mate!

So... my Canon's battery has finally kicked the bucket, so apologies for the reduced quality of pictures until I can get a replacement.

However, my efforts for the first 20 Days of April:






























Aaand the last couple of days of March's effort:



That's 1/3 (or six if I stumble across a windfall or sell stuff or pick up a commission) onagers, and 30/50 skitarii. Together with the Magos Dominus I have and the Imperial Knight, I can summon about 1300 points of Skitarii so far, and the Titan in their charge brings it up to 2050. Slowly making my way towards a 5000 point Apoc force!


----------



## jin

how do you get the effects on those cloaks?


----------



## Iraqiel

jin said:


> how do you get the effects on those cloaks?


Haha I continue to steal @xenobiotic 's neat painting tutorial skills and get entirely satisfactory results. I've done the same thing on my titan carapace and the underside of my FW flyers. 

Base coat black
Bright Red, Bright blue shapes with thin back divides between.
Heavy Stipple black back over it, so that you get a real dispersion of the blue and red with black completely covering parts, darkening other parts and leaving some the original shade.
Get a white-blue and an orange and just do little splodges in the parts of the red and blue still at original colour, so that it looks like they are glowing at those points.
Get white and yellow to just make the blue and orange spots pop.
wash the whole lot with purple wash.

Voila!


----------



## jin

Iraqiel said:


> Haha I continue to steal @xenobiotic 's neat painting tutorial skills and get entirely satisfactory results. I've done the same thing on my titan carapace and the underside of my FW flyers.
> 
> Base coat black
> Bright Red, Bright blue shapes with thin back divides between.
> Heavy Stipple black back over it, so that you get a real dispersion of the blue and red with black completely covering parts, darkening other parts and leaving some the original shade.
> Get a white-blue and an orange and just do little splodges in the parts of the red and blue still at original colour, so that it looks like they are glowing at those points.
> Get white and yellow to just make the blue and orange spots pop.
> wash the whole lot with purple wash.
> 
> Voila!


might have to build my knight kit chaos
and try that out.
frankly i have no idea how you get so much done so well and such big scale.


----------



## The Gunslinger

I'm glad my awestruck viewing is encouraging. 
It's great to see all those tanks and guardsmen do battle and I really like your skittari (autocorrect did not like trying to write that) great work as usual.


----------



## Iraqiel

Raced to finish a second Onager for a game tomorrow. Success!

But at what cost? So... tired...


----------



## Mossy Toes

oooh, gorgeous patterning there. I may well have missed something here but what's the "starry night" section signify/represent?


----------



## jin

Mossy Toes said:


> oooh, gorgeous patterning there. I may well have missed something here but what's the "starry night" section signify/represent?


simple and effective.
the cracking effect looks good as is,
and provides an ideal base for further shading, lining and highlighting. 

the "starry night" pattern recalls the blinking lights adorning spacecraft control rooms in popular sci-fi representations.
sort of looks like "computation is happening, here".
maybe different color patterns distinguish the different units?

the base is very cool.
is that base covered with a sheet of something cut from a larger sheet of something?
that is some cool work.


----------



## Tha Tall One

Beautiful! Well done sir!


----------



## Nordicus

Great work man - I love the little details you've done in the reds. It makes the model much more lively :good:


----------



## Iraqiel

Mossy Toes said:


> oooh, gorgeous patterning there. I may well have missed something here but what's the "starry night" section signify/represent?


Thanks Mossy! Awesome to see you visit the plog, In a few weeks you may see me do some more chaos stuff as I get inspired by these campaigns again!

The Starry night section is on there because my Adeptus Mechanicus are all intended to be bondsmen of a Titan Legion. They wear the legion colours in various formats. The first three onagers will have the starry stripe like these ones, and if I do more I may do a cross over the front panel by adding a perpendicular line of the pattern. The legion colours are the red and the starry night, like on the Warhound that I did earlier.


Fluff wise, it represents that although there are a number of forgeworlds in the alliance that supports the Legio Audax Redemptor, the Flagship is a space bound Ark Mechanicus, where the seat of the Principal ArchMagos is. 



jin said:


> sort of looks like "computation is happening, here".
> maybe different color patterns distinguish the different units?


That's a really good idea! I think I'll keep it with the blue/red patterning as I've already done that across the Army so far, but I like that thought!



jin said:


> the base is very cool.
> is that base covered with a sheet of something cut from a larger sheet of something?
> that is some cool work.


Thanks mate. The base is covered with a cut out of foamcore board that I bought at a local art/craft store. It's about 5mm thick, has a thin card over the back and front and is centrally a porous foam, which can be cut easily with a knife and painted using acrylics no problem. The brick pattern is scored in with a knife, painted over with a brown texture paint (lots of dirty finger wipe away the surface paint to leave the line beneath and dirt streaks look) and then a wash with Agrax Earthshade. The green bit is from the DV template sprue, which I made a solemn vow to use one day and am very happy I did!



Tha Tall One said:


> Beautiful! Well done sir!


Thanks mate! 



Nordicus said:


> Great work man - I love the little details you've done in the reds. It makes the model much more lively


Thanks Nord! I wanted to do a mechanicus house that had a bit more subtlety to the detail when I set out to do my knight. The subtlety is totally lost now with the starry pattern, but I consider it a suitable sacrifice on the altar of distinctness! I took inspiration for the red patterning from GW's House Hawkshroud.

Well, the rush was worth it and I got to play a game tonight! 1500 Points Skitarii with some GK Allies versus Nurgle Black Legion. The forge world was in the process of reclaiming some ruins when a warp storm erupted and enveloped half the planet. A Grey Knight Strike Cruiser arrived in system shortly afterwards, and the Skitarii were dispatched to investigate a hab where a lot of workers had died very suddenly.

On arriving, they found a bit more heat than they could handle! Over the seven turns of the game, the Skitarii gave a good account for themselves but ultimately couldn't face the firepower of the Chaos marines, and their Grey Knight allies teleported in only to be bogged down and stabbed to death by the plague marines. Carnage! 

The Nurgle Strike force 1500 points and a spawn/prince prepared for boon of chaos


The Skitarii investigation force, with an allied Detachment of Grey Knights


Skitarii deploy forward, into a loose line ready to advance and clear the district:


But the Chaos forces have taken up hidden positions, their rhinos garaged within ruins and their obliterators hulking down in shattered manufactorums.





Despite early losses, the Black Legions' plague marines surge forward, screaming into battle.


The warp interferes with the Grey Knight teleportation matrix, scattering the Terminators into the centre of the enemy line!

The warp favours the chaos terminators, depositing them right in the centre of a huddle of Mechanicus forces, preparing to obliterate all before them...


But a few fall to the powers of the skitarii nonetheless. The Dominus, undaunted by the horrifying aspect of the Nurgle worshipers, charges in to combat supported by a band of vanguard!

However, with fire concentrated on the terminators, the plague marines easily destroy a haywire armed squad of skitarii and secure an ominous monument...


The Grey Knights, meanwhile, have felt the wrath of the obliterators and charged forwards notwithstanding, preparing to deal death to the Traitor marines!


Only to find themselves enmeshed in history's biggest slapfight where the terminators find themselves unable to kill any of the T5, 4+ FnP (endurance) marines...


The Chaos terminators have more success, killing the vanguard and making the Dominus Run, then butchering all ten of the Rangers between two of them.
Despite their luck, it was merely an unworthy offering to nurgle in winning the challenge... probably because the Ranger champion was more machine than man... twisted and Oh, no wait...


Meanwhile, the Chaos lord chases down and reengages the Dominus... which will prove to be an error for him!


Nurgle's knife boys shiv the blazes out of the Grey Knight Terminators, the Librarian runs two inches and rallies, ready to dive back in...


But despite his confidence and bravery, he proves an inept fighter, landing precisely zero wounds and only killing one with a vortex of doom before he is, himself, stabbed to death with rusty knives... Earning the sorcerer a boon of 'Crusader' for his troubles.


The last of the vanguard regret their life decisions as they look up at the apparently unkillable Obliterator, who has passed a truly horrific number of 2+ saves over the last four turns... 


The Dominus clears out the last of the terminators, but he's in trouble as it's just him and two onagers left, one of which is about to be floored by every surviving plague marine...


And so it ends, the Plague Marines destroying the Onager, the Dominus charging in and failing to wound at all, and then Chaos emerging triumphant at 15 to 11 points and a goodly win in terms of forces.

Next game, chaos will ambush the Grey Knights at their landing zone, removing them from the equation if they can win!


----------



## Iraqiel

I'm a bit bemused by how crap my greenstuff skills are, but here is my combat familiar to go with the lord in my Path to Glory Campaign.


----------



## Ravion

LOL! That is one funny looking familiar! I like it.:laugh:


----------



## Iraqiel

Ravion said:


> LOL! That is one funny looking familiar! I like it.


Yep... not gonna lie, I had dreams of greatness, only to have them brought crashing down when I actually put fingers to greenstuff...


----------



## ntaw

Iraqiel said:


> Yep... not gonna lie, I had dreams of greatness, only to have them brought crashing down when I actually put fingers to greenstuff...


Don't let it beat you! What was your process, did you build it part by part letting stuff cure before moving on, did you use wire/paper clips as a skeleton to model to for support? Details pal.

Also, it looks just fine to me all painted up because: Chaos Daemon k:


----------



## Iraqiel

ntaw said:


> Don't let it beat you! What was your process, did you build it part by part letting stuff cure before moving on, did you use wire/paper clips as a skeleton to model to for support? Details pal.
> 
> Also, it looks just fine to me all painted up because: Chaos Daemon


Yep was banking on the 'Because Khorne isn't a sculptor" quality when I decided to just paint it.

I made a wire armature out of bits of paperclip, one long piece running from head to tail and then four pieces wrapped around the centre to create the legs and strikey bits... then I pinned on all the bits that I'd picked out and worked the greenstuff in a little bowl of water to make two balls, one for abdomen and one for... middle... abdomen (biology not my strongest suite) and then eight sausages for the legs. To apply these over the armature, I halved the middle ball again and pressed half down from on top and half down from underneath. Initially, I had it looking right, with that tarantula-esque shape... but then being impatient, I didn't wait for it to cure and did the legs. The legs were the sausages flattened and then wrapped around the armature, blended at the top with a knife and tapered from top to bottom. Unfortunately, in putting these on I re-shaped the middle, which didn't work out so well. Last of all, I elongated the tail ball into a bulb, pressed in the chaos tank bit and worked it into the bulb a bit and then stuck the whole thing straight onto the projecting tail bit of armature, thus unbalancing the whole model.

To paint it, I used mephiston red as base, typhus corrosion to dull the red and add a grainy texture and then an agrax wash to blend in the bone and brass/copper look.

End result: disappointing but acceptable! 

You are right, I shouldn't let it beat me. Maybe when I get to the point where I don't have a list almost as long as @Tawa 's as backlog, I'll start sculpting nice single models to be feature details, characters etc.


----------



## Mossy Toes

Glory to Chaos!

I mean, uh... sorry you lost the match.


----------



## Iraqiel

Mossy Toes said:


> Glory to Chaos!
> 
> I mean, uh... sorry you lost the match.


Hahaha my allegiances are a little divided, the amount of times I'm relegated to playing traitor guard or straight up CSM!

In this case, not to fear, the beauty of a 3 game campaign over three weeks is that next time I get to lay down the pain in revenge! Maybe a dreadknight to back up the Imperial Knight that my Mechanicus will be fielding will smooth the way for my skitarii to be brought more fully to bear...


----------



## ntaw

Sounds like you had a solid learning experience with that kneadatite this time through. Waiting for it to cure is the absolute worst and most crucial part I find, I've fudged a bit too much work in the past and now I accept that initial (and grueling) patience is worth more than doing it twice/accepting a botched result. This one time I decided I was going to use a toothpick to stipple liquid green stuff onto a plastic model's cloak to give it a fur effect....never again. 

What sort of tools do you use to to shape the putty? Fingers aside of course. I've found that between my exacto, a (few) toothpick(s), and a clay shaper I have everything I need for most things. There's a few other tools in my arsenal that come out to play when I'm working on plaster mouldings at work but not very frequently at all on the scale of models. Can't say I've ever straight up put my kneadatite into water though, just kept the hands/fingers/tools that needed to work it damp. Too much water makes it a bit too soft for my preference, I find myself overworking things way too easily.


----------



## Iraqiel

@ntaw I have been using the same, a scalpel and toothpick, an old set of sculpting tools I got years ago (galeforce 9 I think) and a beaten up old brush to flick at stray bits. 

As I said though, at the moment I have been minimising doing any actual modelling with the stuff, usually I just gap-fill. When I venture into the realms of Chaos again though, I'll consider being a bit more adventurous and putting some of this 'learning' to use!


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

I like the familar, it reminds me of something from between a giant ant and a starship troopers bug. I had a similar experiance with trying to make a Carrion crawler for DnD from scratch. After i'd gone to all the trouble of sculpting and painting the thing, the party opened the door to the room he was in, said "Nope" and closed the door again :s .Then they laughed. Poor old Lumpy stays in the DnD monsters box now and doesn't come out.


----------



## Iraqiel

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> , the party opened the door to the room he was in, said "Nope" and closed the door again :s


Thanks! And aw... damn. Ungrateful bastards, I hope rocks fall and they all die!

Painted 10 more skitarii:


And then on Thursday got a game in with them. 

Second game in my mini-campaign! The forces of Chaos have swept through the outer hab districts of the Primaris Manufactorum Hive, a virulent plague before them cleansing the lesser mortals and feeding a billion sacrifices to Nurgle. The sorceror in charge of the invasion may have dedicated his soul to the plaguefather, but his mission is from Abaddon and he has decided that it would be prudent to follow through... 

The next step in his master plan is to launch a double headed strike and eliminate the interference of the Grey Knights. This chapter's existence is no secret to the Black Legion, and without their veil of mystery, the Sorceror has divined the exact locations that they are likeliest to choose for landing zones, as well as what their strike cruiser is likely to do if attacked. And so, using some of the favour gained with Nurgle from his successes so far, the Sorceror casts a mighty incantation to throw a daemonic tendril of warp storm filled with phantasms of helldrake, helltalons and unknown beasts of the empyrean like a hurricane through the upper orbit of the planet! The tendril of warp storm spread and flexed, and as the world turned the orbiting ship crested the horizon and saw its peril! It fired rockets and sought to escape, but the route was ambushed and the strike cruiser crippled, left to limp away back to Titan. 

In the mean time, the Sorceror having set his mighty machinations in place, personally led a small cadre of plague marines and Black Legion auxilliary havocs deeper into the Manufactorum, approaching the Grey Knight's LZ...

2000 points Skitarii with Dominus Formation, Knight Errant ally and Grey Knights allies
vs
2000 points Black Legion with Nurgle Sorceror, Plague marines squads, havoc squads and obliterator squads, with Chaos Terminators and Lord.

Noble soldiers of the Machine God:








Disgusting unclean double traitors of the Black Legion:


The Chaos took the first turn, their rhino transports grinding forward and disgorging the foul and poisonous Plague Marine squads and Sorceror. 
Heroic shooting by the brave Skitarii destroys a rhino and the odd plague marine and havoc.




Turn 2 - The plague marines assault! Obliterators drop from the sky and blitz Skitarii and a dunecrawler, laying waste to many warriors of the Machine God. The Plague marine assault is nasty, and worst of all the Plague Champion, aware of Nurgle's watching eye, whiffs all attacks but one in a challenge, strikes down the Prime and is granted ascension to Daemonhood!


Turn 3: The Mighty Knight comes on from reserve but fails to make an impression - though several plague marines are looking a touch crispier than earlier. The Grey Knights charge... at the Sorceror, their way to the Daemon Prince blocked by his hardy erstwhile squadmates.


Turn 3: The terminators arrive and make an immediate name for themselves. One falls to sniper fire, but they kill most of the Rangers! The Daemon Prince leaps up onto the jump pad a deals a huge six points of damage to the Thunderhawk!


Turn four: The Grey Knights finally kill the sorceror after a long slapfight. The Knight rushes desperately to engage the Daemon Prince but is too far away! The Terminators charge the remaining Rangers, killing them all and the Dominus along with them. The Prince grins maniacally and tears into the Thunderhawk's reactor. His body is assailed by the resulting explosion and he is left all but destroyed by the fire and the shockwave, but the Terminators and approaching obliterators escape harm.


With the Thunderhawk thus destroyed, the Skitarii reeling beneath the guns of the plague marines and obliterators and the remaining Grey Knights hopelessly ensnared in another interminable combat, the Black Legion has won the day, and will melt back into the shadows to plot their next move... an audacious advance to capture the ForgeWorld's Magos dominus herself!


----------



## Iraqiel

Played at another of our FLGS's monthly Apoc 5000 point games yesterday, but photos took an age to upload. 

My Guard have turned traitor following a precision strike by the Khorne Daemon Kin that destroyed my Supreme HQ and installed some cunning heretics and a renegade Adeptus Mechanicus Magos in their place. Consequently, I've turned from blasting Xenos to having fleeting engagements with Ordos Malleus agents and whatever forces they can dredge up. This month, a nameless inquisitor had requisitioned an armoured battlegroup, an execution force and a knight, and sought to halt the invasion of a death-world by my recently arrived armoured battle group and titan. Things did not go so well for the inquisition, as the assassins melted away in the tough death world conditions, as did most of the troops who ended up exposed to the elements! Additionally, the Artillery support that I brought to deal with the enemy made short work of his Macro Cannon emplacement over two turns, neutering the bulk of his anti-super heavy fire power. The tide turned fully when he wiffed a collection of melta shots and allowed my baneblade company to run unopposed up a long flank, even as he decimated the Armoured Fist element that I had sent to engage his Leman Russ formation. The game ended 7:3, a solid victory for the traitor forces.

Photos from the day, including everyone else's games:


----------



## Medic Marine

Just read through this and damn... I feel completely overwhelmed learning the rules again, and the idea of making another army. That being said I have this weird desire to make another army and play again as well as paint. So much want to paint. 

Great stuff! Just wow...


----------



## Iraqiel

Medic Marine said:


> I feel completely overwhelmed learning the rules again, and the idea of making another army.


Don't sweat it too much mate. One model at a time will get you through the Army, and if you look on facebook at gaming groups in your area and ask who is good to learn to play with, things should be pretty straightforward once you start rolling dice!


----------



## Medic Marine

Iraqiel said:


> Don't sweat it too much mate. One model at a time will get you through the Army, and if you look on facebook at gaming groups in your area and ask who is good to learn to play with, things should be pretty straightforward once you start rolling dice!


Fair enough, y'all Aussies are very kind and super relaxed. Such a nice change of pace. Your painting is excellent, this I know where to visit when I need inspiration. Grade A stuff.


----------



## Iraqiel

Medic Marine said:


> Grade A stuff.


Cheers mate! If you head near the Capitol in the next two years you may get to play against it.


----------



## Iraqiel

Current project: 


Don't expect to be seeing many updates in the near future, I've spent three days so far just cleaning up the resin and cursing, and I'm not even finished yet!


----------



## Nordicus

My god, you actually bought one? :O


----------



## The Gunslinger

So excited to see your work on that bad boy!


----------



## Medic Marine

I am not far from Canberra. Wollongong area.

Have fun with that beast there.


----------



## Iraqiel

Nordicus said:


> My god, you actually bought one? :O


I figure putting all my cash into larger investments will help deplete the backlog... so long as I can paint said investments!



The Gunslinger said:


> So excited to see your work on that bad boy!


Thanks mate, watch this space! Not gonna lie though, planning to keep it pretty similar in style and markings to my Warhound.



Medic Marine said:


> I am not far from Canberra. Wollongong area.
> 
> Have fun with that beast there.


Thanks mate. PM me if you decide to make a trip down and want a game, the FLGS in Tuggeranong is pretty awesome for games, lots of space and has a bar attached.


----------



## ntaw

I notice a lot of Fliers in that game you played there, have you checked out the new Dogfight phase/Flier rules in general?


----------



## Loli

Your Apocalypse battles always look so cool. 

And props on buying a a Titan head


----------



## Iraqiel

ntaw said:


> I notice a lot of Fliers in that game you played there, have you checked out the new Dogfight phase/Flier rules in general?


Bought the book yesterday and read it today. Overall, I like the intent, it feels really Korean War esque - especially with the way they've broken down the dogfight phase. Going to reserve judgement on gameplay now, until I've played a few games...

... also a little sad FW didn't immediately release an update Errata to IA Aeronautica to align with the book.



Loli said:


> Your Apocalypse battles always look so cool.
> 
> And props on buying a a Titan head
> __________________


Thanks man! I really like apocalypse, I think it's a great way to play and I'm really happy coming to a place where I can have monthly games. I'm also interested in Epic, but the acquiring of models for this game is a more difficult feat...

Titan head and a whole lot of flash... like 6 bags of the stuff. Who needs that much waste resin to make a reaver head? I could hardly fit it into the bin!


----------



## ntaw

Iraqiel said:


> Bought the book yesterday and read it today.


I really like it. The tables are time consuming at first but so is everything about this game....ever faced someone with 20+ mastery level points? :laugh: I'm torn though, because I want to own the book but I hate shelling out coin for 40k rules knowing how long they last. How long before we see a host of new Codices with the Flier rules rolled into them/a FAQ released altering stat lines? How long before we see 8th edition rolled out with a subtly altered version of the Dogfight phase? These things keep me up at night. I have what I need from spoilers across the web but I sure do like having the books in hard copy.

It makes sense that you, with your massive games and tonnes of FW stuff, would be saddened by FW's lack of FAQ release. Maybe they're seeing if it sinks or swims first? I don't think it would be too stressful a task for them to assign roles as well as pursuit and agility values.

Regardless of this rule/game talk, I'm absolutely stoked to see how your Titan progresses. Will it be featured on this year's family Christmas cards? :laugh:


----------



## Iraqiel

Loli said:


> props on buying a a Titan head ;





ntaw said:


> I'm absolutely stoked to see how your Titan progresses


Well, I actually wasn't going to do updates because I wasn't sure that my interest wouldn't wane over the coming time of modelling and painting... 

But hey! Since starting this guy on Wednesday, I've spent until today just taking off the sprues, flash, overfill and doing mold slip coverups. Got the whole blighter done today, and so gave him a wash! This is the first time that I've had to use the actual bath to get a wash done in a timely way...
Me realising that I did not buy enough trays...

Three bags of parts, three trays;

What's for dinner tonight?


Next on the agenda, I will be doing a dry-fit and green stuff fixing bubble damage... then I take the whole lot downstairs and undercoat it black. This may take some time, depending on other activities.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Looking good, this beasty should look stunning in your starfield paint scheme. I wish i had a place to play apocalypse regularly but i almost feel like the few games i do get in would lose something if it became too regular.


----------



## jin

Iraqiel said:


> Next on the agenda, I will be doing a dry-fit and green stuff fixing bubble damage... then I take the whole lot downstairs and undercoat it black. This may take some time, depending on other activities.


Why are wine and milk sold in such small bottles where you live? Why do you drink out of such tiny glasses, and what is up with that micro-lemon?


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

jin said:


> Why are wine and milk sold in such small bottles where you live? Why do you drink out of such tiny glasses, and what is up with that micro-lemon?


It's an evaporation thing. Small containers of liquid bought in groups mean its less less likely that captain Aussie Sun will evaporate a 2 litre bottle. Thats why the lemon and table are tiny too, shrunk in the heat.


----------



## jin

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> It's an evaporation thing. Small containers of liquid bought in groups mean its less less likely that captain Aussie Sun will evaporate a 2 litre bottle. Thats why the lemon and table are tiny too, shrunk in the heat.


and why the lemon is under glass and the containers all closed but for the thimble shots of vino. dayam. must have to be pretty quick with the camera to catch that wine before it evaporates. at least he should have an easy time straightening resin twisted from the warp of space.


----------



## ntaw

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> It's an evaporation thing.


Those look like the same size bottles of wine and milk that we get here in Canada, though there's always the bigger option for everything given our portly neighbours.


----------



## jin

ntaw said:


> Those look like the same size bottles of wine and milk that we get here in Canada, though there's always the bigger option for everything given our portly neighbours.


umm... conspicuous over-consumption aside, 
clearly you are missing the fact that the bottles of wine and milk,
well, they are simply tiny, almost doll-house sized.
you don't see that?


----------



## Iraqiel

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> I wish i had a place to play apocalypse regularly but i almost feel like the few games i do get in would lose something if it became too regular.
> __________________


Funny you should say that, thinking it over I have definitely changed my approach to Apoc the more I've played it. Part of the problem is I've poured so much of my life into this hobby that where other people field everything that they have, I list build and field formations and... structured forces. That's not a great combination, and I'm going to probably have to get creative about how to keep it fun without seeming like a total WAAC dick...

I just really enjoy playing with this many assets to get a job done!



jin said:


> Why are wine and milk sold in such small bottles where you live? Why do you drink out of such tiny glasses, and what is up with that micro-lemon?





GrimzagGorwazza said:


> It's an evaporation thing. Small containers of liquid bought in groups mean its less less likely that captain Aussie Sun will evaporate a 2 litre bottle. Thats why the lemon and table are tiny too, shrunk in the heat.





jin said:


> and why the lemon is under glass and the containers all closed but for the thimble shots of vino. dayam. must have to be pretty quick with the camera to catch that wine before it evaporates. at least he should have an easy time straightening resin twisted from the warp of space.


It's bloody cold here at the moment mate! It only got up to about 12 today and my car's windscreen actually cracked from the cold over the weekend. Reading Jin's first comment though, I actually scrolled back up and imagined I was looking at terminator parts on the tiny, tiny table. That would be sad bottle of wine, so tiny and small... and empty. Yum yum. Incidentally, I don't recommend scalpel work after a bottle of wine, no matter how tiny...

Well, the dry fitting and green stuff repairs was... surprisingly quick! I thought I'd be sat for hours, but it was only about 90 minutes worth of work.


So, I misguidedly listened to some advice that one can would be enough to undercoat this collection of resin pieces. Now, I have carapaces, legs and torso sprayed black but no progress on the undercoat for my weapons or head, and that's a damn shame because I was actually going to start with the turbo blaster and just copy my warhounds' pattern, upscaled. I suppose I may start on the head this time... I was thinking of doing the whole head piece in white to offset the red and black, with a bunch of mechanicus type transfers to lend some detail... Or maybe the shoulders, bisecting starscape with red pattern...





I'll say one thing for deciding to spray paint in your garage because of the immense swarms of mozzies in your back yard... you do get to see the other residents in the house!

Not, i note, contributing to rent, either.

So, in a move of almost unprecedented originality (I honestly seek inspiration from you guys for most of my stuff), I was going to give my reaver some epaulettes. I went and got 2m of jewelry chain only to discover that I had rather underestimated (should have measured it first) how much I'd need.... 6.16m, to be broken into 132 segments between 6cm and 3.5cm long...

Let's do this!


----------



## ntaw

Iraqiel said:


> Reading Jin's first comment though, I actually scrolled back up and imagined I was looking at terminator parts on the tiny, tiny table. That would be sad bottle of wine, so tiny and small... and empty. Yum yum. Incidentally, I don't recommend scalpel work after a bottle of wine, no matter how tiny...


Yeah, it's either a joke or he doesn't get the scale of what you're working on. I've tried modelling stuff after a couple beers here and there, though I'm more worried about my patience at such times than my knife work :grin:



Iraqiel said:


> you do get to see the other residents in the house!


Australia terrifies me. You guys and gals are all nuts (in a good way )!!



Iraqiel said:


> 6.16m, to be broken into 132 segments between 6cm and 3.5cm long...


This sounds even more tedious than when I made 30+ scarabs using two and a half molds. Good luck! At least you know it'll look totally badass.


----------



## jin

black widow. came with the house, or did you move with it?
either way, is it still respiring?



ntaw said:


> Yeah, it's either a joke or he doesn't get the scale of what you're working on. I've tried modelling stuff after a couple beers here and there, though I'm more worried about my patience at such times than my knife work


no man, seriously, why are those wine glasses so small? I must know! 



Iraqiel said:


> Let's do this!


you have a lot of work in front of you.
that is the most insane kit.

are you going to wire it?
I think that it would be cool to put lights in a sort of sub-base,
like on a workers loading or repair scaffold as a diorama.
you just put your model on the base when you aren't using it,
have a bunch of floodlights pointin up at it,
some little dude with a welder - use a bit of fiberoptic line and run it up to the tip of the welder maybe a few welders.
would be so cool. and would take more time than my dissertation.


----------



## Iraqiel

ntaw said:


> I'm more worried about my patience at such times than my knife work


Lucky you! I've got another bandaid on after putting a bit too much pressure on and slipping when the resin gave...



ntaw said:


> Australia terrifies me. You guys and gals are all nuts (in a good way )!!





jin said:


> black widow. came with the house, or did you move with it?
> either way, is it still respiring?


I think it's a fixture, I'm probably being charged for it as part of the house burglar security... yes it's still alive and kicking, if the man-grub was big enough to walk I may have escorted it to another property but I'm fine leaving it in the garage door... for now.



ntaw said:


> This sounds even more tedious than when I made 30+ scarabs using two and a half molds. Good luck! At least you know it'll look totally badass.


 Ugh man that does sound like a repetitious few hours...



jin said:


> you have a lot of work in front of you.
> that is the most insane kit.


Step 1 of doing these involved painting the shoulder pieces so that I can get straight into putting the chains on without fear of slippage...



Good fun! Next, to start figuring out how to best do this. My mum is visiting from WA and has suggested some genius tips that I'll surely be trying out myself.

Speaking of genius...


jin said:


> are you going to wire it?
> I think that it would be cool to put lights in a sort of sub-base,
> like on a workers loading or repair scaffold as a diorama.
> you just put your model on the base when you aren't using it,
> have a bunch of floodlights pointin up at it,
> some little dude with a welder - use a bit of fiberoptic line and run it up to the tip of the welder maybe a few welders.
> would be so cool. and would take more time than my dissertation.


That is absolutely the most awesome sounding base - @Blackadder, I think you should have a read of this too!

I had always intended to make my own titan gantry, and these guys will definitely make cameo appearances now! First though, the titan and its supporting army!


----------



## Iraqiel

Oh, I also picked up a little inspiration for Death from the Skies.



I've only read a couple of these, but man I feel a green itch come over me suddenly... Must resist... wish Dan Abnet's Titan comic was cheaper to get into Aus...


----------



## jin

1, that starry night pattern is ballz. do the whole thing or more of it e.g. all main plates that way.

2,


Iraqiel said:


> if the man-grub was big enough to walk I may have escorted it to another property but I'm fine leaving it in the garage door...


we use a lot of clove oil, eucalyptus oil, oregano and other essential oils. for example, we mist the dogs with a few drops of clove and some eucalyptus in a good spray bottle with nicely filtered water and a drop or three of dish soap, got zero ticks after starting got many before. i used to put what is essentially clove essential oil in a powder form into weed sprayers and douse the backyard before a party, zero mosquitos all night and into the next day, and that was in missouri, in the summer. we use these to clean and disinfect too. my wife has been wanting a kid for a while but ... anyways this conversion to all natty organic is partly so motivated.

3, man, that death from the skies cover art is wallpaper for sure.

4, totally off the wall, but : has gw ever considered full-on clothing lines? i mean, people love this cosplay thing, and the 40k universe was originally a parody of this one, and more and more this is the imperium of man or at least this is the western projection into the near future (which hopefully turns out to be false, i mean, nobody really wants and end to history and millennia of perpetual war as the most glorified and only industry, right?)... anyways, here in s korea the military influence on fashion and also on the body composition and standards and well, regi-mentalism is a good thing to call it i guess. i am just sayin that some girls look good in magic gw wood elf cloaks, and others in equally magical sisters suits, and so on, but the manufacturing bases are idling, the capacity is there, and the expression that fashion affords to people whose identities may be more or less challenged due to changing economic factors should indicate a market space for gw to start branding knee high boots and body armor... may stun maces, shotguns, scopes, armored SUVs,,, floating servo skullz. the sky is the limit but maybe some cool underpants is the first move? what do you think?.


----------



## Iraqiel

jin said:


> 1, that starry night pattern is ballz. do the whole thing or more of it e.g. all main plates that way.
> 
> 2,
> we use a lot of clove oil, eucalyptus oil, oregano and other essential oils. for example, we mist the dogs with a few drops of clove and some eucalyptus in a good spray bottle with nicely filtered water and a drop or three of dish soap, got zero ticks after starting got many before. i used to put what is essentially clove essential oil in a powder form into weed sprayers and douse the backyard before a party, zero mosquitos all night and into the next day, and that was in missouri, in the summer. we use these to clean and disinfect too. my wife has been wanting a kid for a while but ... anyways this conversion to all natty organic is partly so motivated.
> 
> 3, man, that death from the skies cover art is wallpaper for sure.
> 
> 4, totally off the wall, but : has gw ever considered full-on clothing lines?


Hey mate,

1. Thanks. In Australia, balls is a bad thing, but I'm guessing Ballz is more like some sort of gangster foreign talk... up I getting the 'hip' with the 'kidz' feel? ... god, I'm only 27... When I actually get old, I'll be unstoppable!
I'll be doing all three titans of the maniple pretty similarly, and any further to that (like a warlord... one day...) I'll consider how I'll change it - and yes, probably with more stars!

2. That sounds ingenious, thanks. I'll have to try it out! 

3. That's the front cover of an ork based comic book that GW have republished to coincide, which I am super happy about. It was a really fun read and I'm keeping half an eye out now for cheap ork flyers to start my own skwadron.

4. Interesting idea - they certainly have merch clothing, I've got some from GW HQ last year and the BL has a line right now. So far as cosplay type clothing, I think it would be pretty cool if they pumped out some inquisitor greatcoats, Guard carapace looking tops, and maybe a space marine / chaos beanie!

Progress has been slow, life has thrown me some different priorities lately.
Still, getting there... one piece at a time...


----------



## jin

chains are lookin ballz (good thing).
keep chippin away.
it'll get done.


----------



## Iraqiel

jin said:


> chains are lookin ballz (good thing).
> keep chippin away.
> it'll get done.


Thanks man. Chipping away has indeed been the plan.

Over the last... well today actually... got the servitors done to a satisfactory level, and have got most of the torso to the 'done' or 'awaiting detailing' level.






I am up to doing the shield on the carapace (and finishing the red and the metals), as well as the various screens and keyboards and eye lenses for the head and neck of this beast.

I will be thinking carefully about what to do, then trying to do a better job of glazing it green than you can see with the servitor above. Not sure on this one though, the green glaze is relatively thinly pigmented so it takes quite a layer of it to get the shade I want...

Definitely food for thought. My shield I am thinking will be simply a space scene with a large, dark planetoid central, a Stygies VIII mark and possibly something to represent a space fleet. Still assembling the picture in my mind - what do you think, heretics?


----------



## ntaw

Yikes to those Servitors. Grim darkness indeed! 

It may or may not pertain to your plight, but have you checked out the new gel paints? I feel like they could make up some cool looking screens and lights and such depending on the colour underneath them.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Good god, it's nearly alive already. I'm pretty sure it's illegal to get a superheavy painted this fast. Looking good Iraqiel.


----------



## jin

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> Good god, it's nearly alive already. I'm pretty sure it's illegal to get a superheavy painted this fast. Looking good Iraqiel.




the fact is not contrary to the emprah's edickts,
but the combat stims required to get the job done likely are...


----------



## Iraqiel

ntaw said:


> Yikes to those Servitors. Grim darkness indeed!
> 
> It may or may not pertain to your plight, but have you checked out the new gel paints? I feel like they could make up some cool looking screens and lights and such depending on the colour underneath them.


I have not, this I will do. Thanks for the tip!



GrimzagGorwazza said:


> Good god, it's nearly alive already. I'm pretty sure it's illegal to get a superheavy painted this fast. Looking good Iraqiel.


Thanks Grimzag! Though, nearly alive... it's more like nearly 1/3 alive. Weapons and Legs still to go, they are going to be less detailed but more technically demanding.



jin said:


> the fact is not contrary to the emprah's edickts,
> but the combat stims required to get the job done likely are...


All I need is the wakeful fuel of my Son's wailing and my uni lecturer's droning...


----------



## Iraqiel

Tonight I spent all night painting details on the top of the carapace. Happy with all except the Stygies VIII icon, which if I could do again I'd do full size across the whole shield then half erased under the ruins design. Oh well.


----------



## Radu Lykan

Very nice, hoping to start on mine next year (yes, my back log is immense) going for a simple red and cream/bone split scheme for mine as I won't be able to do something as complicated as yours, must drive you nuts with the starscape, it's worth it though as its looking great so far


----------



## Iraqiel

Radu Lykan said:


> Very nice, hoping to start on mine next year (yes, my back log is immense) going for a simple red and cream/bone split scheme for mine as I won't be able to do something as complicated as yours, must drive you nuts with the starscape, it's worth it though as its looking great so far


The Cream and Red will look excellent, there are a lot of reavers out there with simple but very effective colour schemes. 

The starscape is at the point where I am familiar with it enough to be comfortable doing it, but not sick of it yet. Perhaps after this I will need a break from it, but as I have more skitarii to do I don't fancy my chances...


----------



## Medic Marine

Looks awesome. Like the crest with burning buildings.


----------



## jin

paint is coming out great.
sooo much going on.
really, need to consider a lit display base for this critter.
you could build some miniature can style spot-lights 
paint them black and stick white leds in them...
would be a sweet diorama.


----------



## Iraqiel

jin said:


> paint is coming out great.
> sooo much going on.
> really, need to consider a lit display base for this critter.
> you could build some miniature can style spot-lights
> paint them black and stick white leds in them...
> would be a sweet diorama.


Thanks man, definitely considering that but I feel waaaaay too far out from that point to do anything more. With the torso done (less crew) I'll be starting on weapons, then there's still the legs to go (with about 30 pistons) then assembly! No idea what I will do about a base.



Medic Marine said:


> Looks awesome. Like the crest with burning buildings.


Cheers man, it's super easy. I actually did the same technique on a Grey Knight banner a year or two ago, so I felt pretty confident about doing that.

Felt less confident about these screens and panels though. Done, but I am not happy with the reticle on the main screen, I should have done it with a glaze heavy mix to make it more translucent.





I set things up for my next Path to Glory campaign game this weekend as well...

Sadly, my chaos lord was rewarded by Khorne for obliterating a Wolfpriest in the way of being made into a spawn, leaving my band 'leaderless' in so far as any chaos marine can be.

This time, it will be a race through a randomised barrage of fire to capture/rescue this sole Imperial Fist survivor of a shot down thunderhawk!


----------



## ntaw

That downed Thunderhawk tile is so boss. Way more built up than I thought it would be, it almost looks like its highest point is on par with or higher than the first level of the ruins surrounding it!

The detail that you're putting into that cockpit is insane. I just looked at it again and took in all the little notches and red zones..holy crap dude. Well done!! :clapping:


----------



## Iraqiel

ntaw said:


> That downed Thunderhawk tile is so boss. Way more built hip than I thought it would be, it almost looks like its highest point is on par with or higher than the first level of the ruins surrounding it!
> 
> The detail that you're putting into that cockpit is insane. I just looked at it again and took in all the little notches and red zones..holy crap dude. Well done!! :clapping:


Yeah, I really just need to get the motivation to paint it up... there's an event in January that I need to lend it away for, so I guess that will do the trick.

Interestingly, there's a bit of an optical illusion in that first photo I posted. There is no mound of dirt (as it looks like there is) but very slightly where the Thawk has dug itself in. You can see scale with a Space Marine in this one:



The Titan cockpit was quick to do (well, one night's painting so not that quick) once I bit my lip and just did it, but it was definitely intimidating trying to get what I had in mind down on the model.


----------



## jin

I think that gw actually has a new big model base pieces kit with actually a lamp in it.
drill the bottom of the lamp out and wire it through the top, down the spine and under the card to the switch.


----------



## Iraqiel

jin said:


> I think that gw actually has a new big model base pieces kit with actually a lamp in it.
> drill the bottom of the lamp out and wire it through the top, down the spine and under the card to the switch.


Yeah mate, I've got a couple of them from the cities of death imperial sector. I'll probably be putting the base on a bit of backburner at this point, already got some backlog building up of things I need to do for the two irregular (knights and more skitarii) and my increasingly regular campaign (finally got a helldrake!) so I will be building up these forces for a bit!

Progress continues painting the Reaver... now just got some servo-arms; armour panels and toes to do before I can start locking in pins, magnets and putting this beast together!

Tonight - started work and almost finished the crew - sorry about the photos, as time goes on I will bring my camera and lights back online...







Beside the Warhound crew



And progress so far...


----------



## Iraqiel

Progress! I have now painted all components but for the cables which need to be heat treated into the right shape (for obvious reasons) and the knee pistons which I am just about ready to put to the sword, as despite about half an hour of dedicated cleaning they still won't hold paint. Death is too good for model parts like that. My proposed solution to this quandry is to emery cloth the surface of them, then just re-spray and make sure I seal the buggers the moment they are constructed!

So, some progress shots. I've decided to assemble from top down to avoid the balance issues that I had with my warhound... hopefully. That and I need to paint those damn pistons.












I'm thinking about making an independent thread to consolidate all these Titan project pictures into once I have finished him. What do you think? Should be easier if anyone wants references (oh humble me) if they want to go looking for them.

Also been enjoying the Path to Glory Campaign a lot. I won the Thunderhawk crash scenario only by carrying the 'relic' imperial fist from the ship and handing it over to the terminators, who promptly hid in the building whilst everything else but the defiler was mulched around them by space wolves. I must say, when five wulfen can dispatch 8 berserkers with apparent ease, you know it's time to buff chaos. Right? Guys? Guys?

Next scenario will be on a space station, table pic below. I'm thinking of running two games on the same table, the first a kill team game with models only allowed from what we have in our warbands, and the second a pitched battle with perks depending on how battle 1 went.


Lastly, I think I mentioned that my Nurgle/Black Legion vs Skitarii campaign concluded with a bang, a long retreat by the skitarii failing to save the techpriest who was struck down by materialising obliterators and teleported to his doom when the game ended with him still in their possession... just. Damn, a three nil loss to Chaos, who would have picked that? Still, by game 3 I felt like I had a really good handle on the three Skitarii units I have in my army so far... time for some assassins and striders soon!

Well, my friend was so enthused by that scenario that he couldn't wait to get another one going. This time, we are playing out some of the war on Armaggedon (3rd War), with his gorgeous orks against my Guard and a friend's ultramarines, who will feature next game (inspired by my Thunderhawk Down scenario and the movie 'Black Hawk Down').

Game one saw my Guard deployed to a location suspected to hold clues to where the Mechanicus hid their ordinatus machines prior to Armaggedon I, only to find the Speed Freaks making good use of the desert land to race around and generally wreck everything. A really close game, I had the orks in my face the whole time and if I hadn't had turn 1 and kept my wyverns for far too long in the game, it would have been a sure loss. As it was, I managed to seize an objective and hold it long enough to drive his boys off the middle one and win the game by a fingernail!


----------



## ntaw

That space station! There's a picture in some 40k book somewhere of GK fighting Daemons on a space station board and I wanted it so bad. Did you build the catwalks and such yourself?


----------



## Iraqiel

ntaw said:


> That space station! There's a picture in some 40k book somewhere of GK fighting Daemons on a space station board and I wanted it so bad. Did you build the catwalks and such yourself?


No, scenery is a mix of GW, Secret Weapon and Wargames Tournaments, with some CnC minis scatter terrain. I did grab some reticulation stuff and spray it silver, but that's only the odd bit in this table.

Catwalks:
Wargames Terrain

And yes, that scene rocked!


----------



## DaisyDuke

Loving the star system scheme on the Titans, awesome sauce!


----------



## Iraqiel

DaisyDuke said:


> Loving the star system scheme on the Titans, awesome sauce!


Thanks Mate!

All coming together now. Legs are curing propped in position by a variety of household goods, but the hips aren't yet held together centrally apart from by bluetack so I'm awaiting disaster...

Otherwise, things are all looking good... and massive. This guy is huuuuge!


----------



## Iraqiel

Oh man so tired... 

Cables and hatch to be glued on and then heated into the right shape, and finally painted. Legs assembled now but balance is untested and I REALLY hope that it works... I had my spirit level out, tested with what weight I was prepared to and all but until the epoxy weld is cured I can't actually put it through its paces.

Also need to bombard this thing with a varnish, it is the flakiest model I own and that is really disappointing. BUT! All that aside, feeling like I am almost done on him for the moment. Base and banners will come as a later project I think.


----------



## ntaw

This behemoth is going to look amazing. Thanks for that terrain link by the way, currently theorizing if I can make similar stuff myself but darn that's some decent deal-age.


----------



## Iraqiel

And done - at least until I drop the backlog down enough to start on banners and the base!







Played an awesome scenario as part of the Armageddon campaign based on black hawk down - Black Ork Down. A Lander crashes in the centre of an Ork held hive zone, leaving a general and his bodyguards stranded. Can the nearby guard units scrambled to assist save him from the wave of greenskin attackers?

...

... as it turned out, no, they could not. Nice try though. Damn ork snipers...


----------



## The Gunslinger

oh my Jesus h Christ they look amazing. 
As always completely at awe by your work, great scenes!


----------



## jin

that is some serious a55 gamin.


----------



## Iraqiel

Alright, after some life upheaval over the last year I'm back, and I'll start by sharing my latest project - a second hand Chaos Warhound! I say second hand, but it was freely given when a friend had to make a precipitous exit from the hobby, so we'll see if I have to give it back before I next move...

The usual start state of these things...


Breaking footloose:


Colour minimisation was the phrase of the day for me for this guy, it's an awesome but very busy model. Most non-details on this, unlike it's imperial brother, are black and white or straight metal.
This way, where I did put colour on I wanted it to really stand out!




Since my other recent project has been a Word Bearers Warband that can translate with relative fluency between 30k and 40k (not perfectly, I admit) I chose legio Suturvora for the paint scheme and fluff. Bring on those shiny new ultramarines for me to kill!






I made a major mistake gluing on the body as pictured, those shoulders are supposed to be inserted prior to this point... which meant I had to break it and re-glue it later. Doh!


I still am not sure how to get leg posing right - there just seems no good way to check how the model balances until you've assembled it. I spent a lot of hour puzzling over it, checking internet sources, etc but not finding any good means of addressing the problem... so I just went ahead.


The other mistake I made was not really planning ahead so far as magnets went. I've put the project on hold while I wait for more arm magnets 20x3mm and the waist magnets 20x5mm. Should be here imminently, I hope, since I realised this error and ordered before it came to the point I needed them... only now I've reached that point and will have to do some terrain or something so I don't get too distracted!



Hope you've enjoyed viewing and this is a worthy first post after a year away!


----------



## SwedeMarine

wow dude. I come back to the hobby and show of a half assed devastator squad. you come back and show off this.... Hats off man. I would NOT want to handle building one of these. Welcome back.


----------



## Iraqiel

Aaand it's done! Now to get some games in with it!


----------



## DaisyDuke

Wow dude, that is awesome!
My favourite titan in the same scheme as my titans legion from back in the day. Just wow!


----------



## Iraqiel

Do you mean from Epic Titanicus when you say back in the day? If so, that's awesome!


----------



## ntaw

Ho-leeeee shit pal that thing looks amazing. Great job!


----------



## DaisyDuke

Iraqiel said:


> Do you mean from Epic Titanicus when you say back in the day? If so, that's awesome!


I certainly do:drinks:


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Good to see you back on the boards, and see the work you've put into the warhound. Have a welcome back cookie.


----------



## Iraqiel

Does Jezlad still run this site? I wonder if there's a way to add an image sharing aspect that doesn't require a third party hoster, because I can really see why facebook groups have stolen the good ol' heresy punch.

Going through backlog I came across this treasure - backlog no more! If only I'd started fantasy earlier she might have some greatswords to accompany...




Kinda gone from one extreme of size to the other...


----------



## Shandathe

Just drag the picture from its location on your computer to the "Drag and Drop File Upload" below the Reply message field, and you'll get something like this. 

And she looks great... those Greatswords are still available on GW here BTW, even if Age of Sigmar is... not the most enjoyable system.

EDIT: Only real problem is that you can't really position the image properly in the middle of text.


----------



## Iraqiel

I didn't mean for this to become an annual update, but... well here we are!

I've been celebrating too soon this year, but focusing almost exclusively on getting my AdMech up to scratch. I celebrated getting my infantry backlog cleared by doing an Army on Parade for myself... but then I got on to the next two things on the backlog, a terrain project and another Titan (I bought this one second hand two years ago but I seem to be getting out a titan a year... I can't afford that any more!)

GW sneakily released those beautiful new knights this year, which will probably mean that my master plan needs a bit more knightly consideration... but, for now, enjoy!


----------



## jin

Is it just me or is everyone seeing the third picture repeated a few times?

The army is seriously awesome.

The green on the bases is especially striking.

I once knew a man who had dedicated his entire large basement to his train set.
You have a large basement, if I recall correctly...

That warlord titan may be bigger than many South Korean dogs.


----------



## Old Man78

Wow, that army looks great! I really need to stop talking to my wife and get my miniatures painted!

Edit: forgot to say that lady great sword looks great, where did you pick her up?


----------



## Iraqiel

Oh that photo repetition was distressing! Amended photos below.

Thanks! No basement per-se but I have dedicated one of my two bedrooms to the hobby... and my painting all occurs on the dining table. The reaver titan? I'm of the opinion that it could be quite enjoyably rendered as a Korean robo-pet with sufficient motorisation!

Hahaha keep talking to your wife @Old Man78, but maybe convince her to talk to you while you paint?


----------

